# October 2013 2WW



## Sharry

*Welcome!*​ *  This is a thread for Ladies TESTING between 1st and 31st October 2013 ,  *​ *who have had IVF, ICSI, PGD, FET, IUI or OI, Clomid/Tamoxifen or are trying naturally*​ [csv=] Name, TX, OTD, Result
Becky99 , ICSI , 1st Oct , 
ej36 , ICSI , 1st Oct , 
Bubbles8219 , , 2nd Oct , 
Babyjoys , IVF , 2nd Oct , 
Orchidz , ICSI , 2nd Oct , 
Icsipgd , IVF , 2nd Oct , 
Jtog , ICSI , 3rd Oct , 
Tito , ICSI , 3rd Oct , 
Brave Girl , FET , 4th Oct , 
Jacqui.g , FET , 4th Oct , 
Lentil , FET , 4th Oct , 
Lyndsmac , ICSI , 4th Oct , 
Mada1 , HI , 4th Oct , 
Lemontree , ICSI , 4th Oct , 
Chabelovsky , ICSI , 4th Oct , 
Butterfly Girl , IVF , 4th Oct , 
XXDDxx , IVF , 6th Oct , 
lilacheva , FET , 7th Oct , 
Kia-kaha , IVF , 8th Oct , 
SarahL2012 , ICSI , 8th Oct , 
HH2808 , , 9th Oct , 
Mrs Thor , ICSI , 9th Oct , 
Floriana , , 9th Oct , 
Weebear , IVF , 9th Oct , 
Xtina16 , ICSI , 9th Oct , 
Warrenbud , IVF , 9th Oct , 
desphil1976 , FET , 10th Oct , 
Kerrygold , IVF , 11th Oct , 
Princess30 , ICSI , 11th Oct , 
Thompson13 , ICSI , 11th Oct , 
Frenchie999 , IVF , 14th Oct , 
binny , FET , 14th Oct , 
Liane75 , , 14th Oct , 
SSSmith , , 15th Oct, 
*laura* , ICSI , 17th Oct , 
Bumpety , IVF , 19th Oct , 
Beckym , , 22nd Oct , 
Shadow2013 , IVF , 23rd Oct , 
Bruni82 , IVF , 23rd Oct , 
MrsRawson , IVF , 24th Oct , 
Georginaa , ICSI , 25th Oct , 
Halfy78 , ICSI , 25th Oct , 
Katie Kitten , IVF , 26th Oct , 
trickynicci25 , ICSI , 26th Oct , 
Leah1234 , FET , 27th Oct , 
Deb-h , IVF , 27th Oct , 
Mrs Doubtfire , FET , 28th Oct , 
Ruby Roo , ICSI , 29th Oct , 
Hopefuls , IVF , 30th Oct , 

[/csv]

  

If you want to be added just let me know Sharry ​


----------



## lilacheva

can i please be added 

OTD 7.10.13 for FET 1 little frostie put back 

thank you 

xx


----------



## jacqui.g

Hi Sharry


Can you please add me to the list.
I had 2 3day frosties transferred yesterday. My OTD is 4th October.


Thank you.


----------



## Dreamer87

Hi sharry

I just read the beginning of the thread at the very top of the page....  Is this meant to be for ladies testing between 1st and 30th of September or October?!

Good luck everyone

Xx


----------



## jtog

Hi ladies

Hope this morning finds you all well and staying +ve  .

Hi sharry - can u please add me.

1st icsi cycle. Only 2 eggs collected 1 fertilised and 9cell bundle put onboard at day 3.
OTD- 3rd October.

Can't believe how nervous I am. Any little twinge has me worrying if its good or bad. At least before transfer I felt I was 'doing something'  

Good luck to all and lots of     and   to all.

Jxxx


----------



## Mada1

Dear Sharry,

can you please add myself too?
OTD 4th Oct, this is my 2nd HI attempt.

Many thanks and      for all of us


----------



## jtog

Hi Mada

Hope the time passes quickly for you to get a BFP. 

Jxx


----------



## Sharry

Dreamer87 said:


> Hi sharry
> 
> I just read the beginning of the thread at the very top of the page.... Is this meant to be for ladies testing between 1st and 30th of September or October?!
> 
> Good luck everyone
> 
> Xx


Changed thanks


----------



## Mada1

jtog said:


> Hi Mada
> 
> Hope the time passes quickly for you to get a BFP.
> 
> Jxx


Thanks a million jtog,    for you as well. u test one day before me if I am not wrong.


----------



## jacqui.g

Hi ladies,


How is everyone doing? 
I'm trying not to symptom watch, but you know how it is. You can't help but knicker watch and wondering what every twinge means.
My FET was on Friday and had slight cramping afterwards and yesterday but today nothing. which I supposed is to be expected.


I hope over the coming days and weeks, we can    and keep each other from going    


Look forward to getting to know you all 


Jacqui x


----------



## jtog

Good Afternoon Ladies

Mada - you're right I'm testing on the 3rd...........it looks like i'm the first test in this group..........no pressure then! 

Jacqui - I so know how you feel   Going to the loo more than ever just to check.  

AFM - got really tender boobs since started using the pessaries.....which are just so much fun! Obviously my embarrassment levels have moved since I started treatment as I never thought I'd be talking about half the things I am   Trying to keep my mind busy but I might turn   if I have to rely on daytime TV and candy crush saga  . 
Where is everyone from? i'm in Cumbria but travelling to LWC Darlington for treatment.  

            to you all

Jxx


----------



## chabelovsky

Hi, please could you add me for 4th October? 3rd attempt at natural modified ICSI...

thank you!


----------



## Bubbles8219

Hello

Please add me to the 2ww - due to test on 2 October.

This is such a tough time ladies- try and keep positive.

Big hugs to all xxx


----------



## lemontree

Hello Sharry,
Please add me to the 2ww list, OTD Oct 4, thanks!  

Hello ladies, 
Nice to meet you here. I am not feeling greatly optimistic about my d2t with 1 x 5 cell and 1 x 6 cell, but still trying to stay positive. Best of luck to all of us in Oct!


----------



## ej36

Hi

Could you add me please. Test on October 1st.

2 grade 3.5 embies on 3dt. One 7 and one 8 cell. 3rd time ICSI. DH had vasectomy and failed reversal, me no known issues. High CD56 though.

Keeping fingers crossed for 3rd time lucky. 

Thanks

Emma


----------



## HH2808

Hi Sharry,  please add me to the group - ICSI - ET 22/9. OTD 9/10.

Day 1 in, feeling anxious, every twinge a worry, but still not really sunk in yet.


----------



## babyjoys

Hi Sharry,        

I'm quite new to this. IVF #1 (and hoping its the only one).. Had ET 20 Sep with 3dt, I'm current in my 2ww which makes me 4dp3dt Can you please add me OTD 02 Oct13. No signs besides sore boobies..


----------



## Butterfly girl

Hi Sharry,
it's me again Butterfly Girl,  
Could you please add me to the list.
I had my DD IVF transfer yesterday and my OTD is 5th October.

In Australia we have a saying, "Third time lucky"
which it will be for me!
Thanks and baby dust to all on this thread  

xx
Butterfly Girl


----------



## jacqui.g

Morning ladies,

How is everyone feeling?
It's 3dt4pt and don't really have any symptoms except sore boobs. But that's probably because I keep poking them   . This 2WW is tough, it's my 4th and it doesn't get any easier.

Sending big   To everyone.

Jacqui x


----------



## orchidz

Can I be added too? My OTD is the 2/10. Had ICSI 5dt with 2 put back in. Not feeling optimistic about it as the eggs had slow growth. but trying to keep my fingers crossed!


----------



## gemc

I've been a OTD of 3rd Oct, I had a 3day FET on 18th sept. I'm just wondering if I could test before this date?  I've read on the internet after day 11 is normally ok to find a trace........ 

I'm desperate to know as my first cycle failed in April & yet again I'm having no symptoms so can't help thinking I'm going down the same path


----------



## staceysm

Hi,

I tested 7 days past transfer and got a very, very faint BFP.  I knew it was genuine as I had no drugs which had HCG in.

Good luck

X


----------



## lilacheva

hi stacey 

can i just ask what made you test at 7 days ?? i am on an 18 day wait and i am determined to wait that long as i do find comfort in the PUPO bubble 

im on day d4p6dt for fet 

xxx


----------



## gemc

I'm so desperate to know, my only worry is if its not the result I want! God its so bloody hard to know what's best to do. I'm on climaval x4 2mg a day plus 2x pessarys. Do you think this contains HCG? 

I'm stuck between trying to rest and trying to keep my mind occupied as the thoughts I have are awful. I've been driving to friends and families houses - the nurse told me driving was ok, but I went over some bumpy road this morning now I'm thinking that was bad. 

Wish someone could wave a magic wand!!


----------



## Tito

Hey ladies mind if i join your group i had a 5dt today and my OTD is 3rd Oct i had ICSI


----------



## dingle123

*gemc* - I had a very faint second line on my first cycle at 6dp5dt and at 5dp5dt on second cycle. Testing early isn't for everyone but we all manage the 2ww in different ways. Lots of luck xxx


----------



## Tito

Hey dingle lovely pic


----------



## BraveGirl

gemc - I am on climival 2mg 3 times a day plus cyclogest 400mg once a day and utrogestran 200mg 3 times a day and none of these would show HCG on a test.

if yiou had a trigger shot though, this needs time to get out of your system.  at least 10 days x


----------



## BraveGirl

For those worrying about cell numbers, please dont.  LAst cycle I had 2 day 2 embryos put back.  They only had 4 cells each which is normal for day 2.

My son is was born April 2011.  I have just had 2 more put back from HIS cycle!! Same thing, 4 cells.  Heres hoping. x


----------



## Tito

lilacheva said:


> hi stacey
> 
> can i just ask what made you test at 7 days ?? i am on an 18 day wait and i am determined to wait that long as i do find comfort in the PUPO bubble
> 
> im on day d4p6dt for fet
> 
> xxx


 hi ladies on my last two cycles i test 5dpt5dt and got BFP's both times i am not that patient and have bought enough hpt so will be testing from this Sunday which will be 5dpt then every other day until OTD


----------



## lemontree

Hi Gemc,

I found this on a doctor's website (US), not sure what medication the patients are ususally put under, but for your reference only knowing that we are all craving for any earliest possible signs. This could be the basis for "7 days". 

"If a day #3 transfer was done, it will take approximately 7 days for the remainder of the process to be completed and for the pregnancy test to be positive. For that reason, I do my pregnancy tests at 8 or 9 days post transfer. For a blastocyst transfer, you only need three more days to get a positive pregnancy test. I know that some clinics want to be absolutely sure so they wait for 14 days but the problem with that protocol is that an early chemical pregnancy will be missed, and in my opinion, it is important to know if a chemical pregnancy occurred or not. This event is important to know because it verifies that the patient can become pregnant with IVF and that the last steps actually occurred. With that knowledge the patient can be reassured that this treatment can work, that her body can do what it needs to do, and it is just a matter of getting a perfect embryo into her womb for her to be successful. The majority of chemical pregnancies occur because the embryo is genetically abnormal. It would be good to know that those last steps, those steps that are beyond our technology, can occur on their own."

Hope this helps...


----------



## Tito

Lemontree it makes sense am with the Lister and they calculated OTD 14 days from EC


----------



## Miss bun

Hello to all of you, I'm new to this and it's my first post.
I'm on my two week wait and my pregnancy test is 3rd Oct

I've had three beauty's put in my tum last sat 21st sept , three day transfer, treatment was icsi.
I've only had sore boobs then today strange pains down my right side of my tum.
Peeing often and terrible sleeping at night.

Please can you add me.

Me age 44 husband 38
Three previous cycles of IVf
One successful blast icsi, my son was born Christmas Day 2011
Now waiting and hoping again.

Good luck to all


----------



## gemc

Thanks for all the positive comments ladies - I didn't have a trigger shot, so suppose I can do a test early. Think it's making myself do it now!! 
Just told my DH and he's adamant we wait till the 3rd - think I might have to give in and do one over the weekend........  Will keep you posted. Fingers crossed to everyone testing in October here's to lots of BFP's   x


----------



## Floriana

Hi Sharry,

Could you add me please? My OTD is 9th October. I did donor ICI. Thank you!



Hi Everyone! 

Wishing you all lots of luck and BFPs!!   

This is my first time TTC and I'm looking forward to my first 2WW! xxx


----------



## staceysm

Hi Ladies,

Sorry for not replying sooner.  I tested early, just for the simple reason I couldn't wait any longer.  I had no symptoms so was convinced it hadn't worked.  I certainly never expected to see a BFP that early.  

Had it been a BFN, I would just have kept on testing daily until OTD.  I am a negative person by nature, so wanted to prepare myself for the worst.

X


----------



## NatalieP

Hi ladies

Can I join please My otd is 7th October. I just had one blastocyte transferred this morning 

Feel very nervous/excited!

xxx


----------



## Mrspink

Hi please can I be added?
EC 17-9
8 eggs, 5 fertilised
ET 22-9 1 blasto 1 to freeze
ODT 9-10
I am finding this bit hard and i'm only 4 days in. Every twinge, cramp and pain brings me to hit my dh number on my phone and sob insanely down the phone 
Moday I had a light red/pink spot of blood when I went to the loo, if this was Sunday the day of et I could have coped a little better, but one day later, no! Sob sob sob whining on and on, how my dh puts up with me I have no idea. I had cramoing for most of the day yesterday, today nothing only my very sore boobs, but this is normal on my wait for af.


----------



## Floriana

I came across this on another site (babyandbump.momtastic.com)and have copy and pasted it here because it's quite interesting. I've no idea where the poster got the info but thought some of you might be interested in a read of it all the same. (Anyone who could develop an early pregnancy test based on EPF would make a fortune off the likes of us! Imagine a 2DW instead of a 2WW?!)

[----"After hatching from the zona pellucida, the embryo sends a signal to the ovaries to secrete early pregnancy factor (EPF), which occurs from 1-2 days after fertilization. This EPF begins a dialogue between the embryo and the mother. It is possible, therefore, that a woman who is very sensitive, or is accutely aware of things, may have some symptoms associated with the EPF secretion, although I am not sure if this has been studied."

Then, I decided to look up Early Pregnancy Factor, and this is what I found:

Early Pregnancy Factor (EPF) was first described as a pregnancy-associated substance and its discovery created considerable interest as it enabled the detection of a potential pregnancy within 6 to 24 hours of fertilization in all species tested (e.g., mice, humans, pigs, sheep). Up to this time, it was considered that the embryo was a silent passenger during the preimplantation period and maternal recognition of pregnancy did not occur until implantation. With the discovery of EPF,it became apparent that the maternal system was preparing for implantation and successful pregnancy from the moment of fertilization. EPF is an immunosuppressant by virtue of its ability to release factors, which suppress a possible maternal immune response against the alien fetus.1

Early pregnancy factor in serum has been shown to be a marker of the presence of a viable embryo. In women the appearance of EPF has been reported within I - 2 days of coitus that resulted in pregnancy. In contrast, the earlest detectable concentration of beta-hCG human chorionic gonadotrophin) appears in maternal serum on day 8 following LH peak with most women producing detectable quantities on days 9 and 10 post LH peak. EPF remains in maternal circulation until about the last week of gestation but always disappears from serum before parturition.2

Before implantation, maternal serum EPF does not appear to be a product of the zygote (incorrectly referred to as a "fertilized egg") itself but of the maternal ovary in respose to a signal from the zygote, called ovum factor. Little is known about ovum factor as of now except that it has a relatively small molecular mass and is secreted by the ovum upon sperm penetration. Its production continues until the blastocyst stage of development.3

EPF can be bioassayed using the rosette inhibition test. EPF is expressed as rosette inhibition titer with values greater than 16 indicating a positive pregnancy. It must be understood that the rosette inhibition test embodies a complex cscade of events, which make it expensive to conduct, and the results somewhat difficult to interpret at times.4

Anti-EPF vaccines have been used experimentally. After fertile mating, mice were immunized with anti-EPF and when examined at autopsy at day 10, significant embryonic loss was noted.5 In a study done on a small group of IUD wearers, EPF became positive in half of the group and then disappeared, indicating the abortifacient activity of the IUD during the course of the implantation event.6

EPF is required very early in gestation for embryonic development. It is the earliest serum benchmark to date of positive fertilization and thus conception. Although the rosette inhibition test is costly and still in need of refinement, a study done on women using hormonal contraception would lay to rest once and for all the question of how often ovulation and conception occur and subsequently how often the demise of these pregnancies occur. As one would imagine, the pharmaceutical manufacturers who could afford such a study, are not interested in the information. Now that there is a clear marker available to be assayed, PFLI, Intl. (Pharmacists for Life International) is taking the initiative and insisting that such a study be undertaken in order that a clear and concise resolution to one of the most important questions of all time be resolved - how many abortions are caused by birth control pills. ------]

/links


----------



## jacqui.g

Hi all, 

Welcome to all the new ladies.

Staceysm - congrats on your BFP, can I ask what day transfer you had? Have you if any had any symptoms?

Mrspink- stay   , I think it can be quite normal to sometimes spot on day or day after et. I know I did slightly but wasn't concerned as my consultant did warn me.

Miss bun- I'm the same, I can't get to sleep even though I know I'm really tired. I wake up really early too. During the day especially around 2-3 pm I can't keep my eyes open.  

Sorry haven't been able to do more personals. But sending   To everyone.

Afm- just get then odd twinge and cramping. I notice it more when I'm sitting or lying down. I know it's probably those bloody pessaries.   

Hope your all having a lovely day xx


----------



## mrsbp

Hello Everyone!  

At the moment we are TTC Naturally - go back in 5 weeks when we will either start Clomid or IVF 6 months wait just waiting on more results.
On friday when i had my internal scan - (got diagnosed with Polycystic Ovaries and my DH has low sperm count ) they said i had a nice big follicle sat there which would be ovulating in the next 2 days. So me and DH have been busy   So I am now in the waiting game !! My periods are irregular so I'm going to test 9th October i think so it will be day 29 of my cycle thats if AF hasnt showed her ugly face.

Good luck to everyone


----------



## Butterfly girl

Hi Tito,
just wondering if you are in Athens right now?
Butterfly Girl


----------



## kerrygold

Hi
Please may I join?
I had two embies transfered this afternoon and OTD is 11th October. Please can you add me, Sharry?
Hi Natalie, congrats on your blastocyte! Look forward to chatting to you on this thread!


----------



## XXDDxx

Hi please may I join & be added to the list. 

I had 1 grade bb Blast transferred today. OTD is the 6th of oct. 

Hi Natalie & kerrygold looking forward to chatting to you on this thread. Xxxxxx

DD xxxx


----------



## lilacheva

hiii 

im going to send myself bonkers today   

has any body ever had this it feels like i am being jabbed in my abdomen like an injection sensation but under the skin ! it doesnt hurt and doesnt feel like cramps 
im 6dp6dt
any insight would be very much appreciated 

how is everyone else enduring this and staying sane ??

     

xxx


----------



## Butterfly girl

Oh Lilacheva you poor thing,
we all go bonkers in the 2ww.  
It's so awful thinking about every twinge, pull, cramp, spot,etc etc 
I think there's only one thing to do......
wait it out..... and pray 

Personally, I think that feeling is a good sign. It sounds like the uterus expanding to me.
But, I'm just guessing really.

Just hang in there Lila, and of course everyone else like me on the 2ww.
Keep positive and know that we are all doing the best we can to make it successful.  

Love and light,( and Baby Dust!! )   
Butterfly Girl


----------



## lilacheva

ahh butterfly thank you for your kind words 

i find sitting up is the only way it feels comfortable ( for a while ) 

its just a head whirl isnt it im trying my very hardest not to analyse but i know i am not imagining these twinges 

i hope its a good sign 

arghhhh !!!! mines an 18 day wait too and im determined to stick it out , bought 2 CBD which DH has hidden    

sending lots of baby dust your way too hun xxx


----------



## babyjoys

Evening ladies,thanks for adding me Sharry. So today I'm 5dp3dt and I'm really just feeling all negative and down.. I can't wait any longer feels the sooner I test it would be much easier. Right now I got signs of AF (especially a cold sore this is my 1st sign of AF usually). I would feel so much better if I take hpt now and get the BFN than to wait for OTD and get BFN I'd think why did I even waste my time in waiting that long causing myself so much agony. Its really been a roller coaster. Question that I have is what if I do hpt and its BFN what is the  possibility of the results on OTD being positive I'm going nuts!


----------



## Miss bun

Hi Sharry, thanks for adding me. 

No pains today girls, just feel bloated. I've not felt like doing anything or going out so me and my son who's two on Christmas Day have just had a lazy day and played.

Yesterday I could cry and today fed up. 

Hope your all ok, not had a good read yet at all your recent comments yet so I do apologise. Just waiting to be tooled up in bed first then have a good read.

Love Miss bun x


----------



## XXDDxx

Hi babyjoys. 

When is your OTD? I tested loads on my last cycle drove myself round the bend! Testing 3/4 times a day. The thing is if you test early & it's neg then it dsnt mean it hasn't worked & it's just not showen yet, if you get a pos you won't believe it & will end up driving yourself nuts reapedly  testing to back sure it still poss. 

DD xxxx


----------



## jacqui.g

Hi Lilachevia - I'm 5pt3dt, I'm not getting stabbing pains but a warm tingly sensation on the left side of my lower abdomen. Hopefully it's a    sign.


I'm not very brave to test early, I already have my tests in a drawer. They haven't started  shouting out me yet
The real test will be on the 2nd part of 2ww.


I hope everyone hasn't gone


----------



## orchidz

I had my transfer on the 21/9 so was wondering if today I am 4dpt or 5dpt? I am so impatient and have done 2 tests so far. Unsurprisingly they were both negative. I have read that a positive can show up 5dpt and if I am 5dpt today, I guess it didnt work? Thanks
God bless all of us


----------



## lemontree

Hello ladies, 
Hope you are all having nice dreams at the moment   for some weird reasons for a few days in a row I have been waking up at 2-3am in the morning and staying awake for hours. As it rarely happens to me, just want to ask if this may sound about right to any of us?

Xx


----------



## babyjoys

Hi XXDDxx

My OTD is 02 Oct. I geuss I just have to be patient and try to stick it out. I have hpt right now I'm trying to live life as normal as I can. Everyday my boobs just gets more tender but its been like that since I started injectibles. I'm not even looking for signs no more just want OTD to come & let it be.. Lotsa babydust to all of us


----------



## lilacheva

hi lemon tree

i am the same !! every night since ET ive not slept properly and really vivid dreams !! but i feel oddly refreshed ?? 

its all very strange isnt it ! , we cant change whats going on in our tummys now we have just got to look after our selves 

wishing everyone lots of baby dust xx


----------



## Butterfly girl

Oh dear TMI alert!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

For the last 2 nights I've had sleep orgasms 
I know you're not supposed to have sex or orgasms during the 2ww but it just happened!! 

Afterwards I have had cramping on and off.

Can anyone help out here? 

x
BG


----------



## Tito

Sharry please add me i had Icsi ET 24 Sept OTD 03 Oct thanks


----------



## lilacheva

butterfly 
there is a link in the 2ww section orgasms in 2ww !!

theres loads of stuff on there ! i honestly wouldnt worry about it chick !! id say your lucky   

theres a poll as to who got BFP that orgasmed in the 2ww and its quite high !! worth a look hun !!

xx


----------



## Lentil

Kerrygold and XXDDxx... Fancy seeing you here! Lol   


SHARRY - please can you add me? Had 2 x day 5 hatching blasts transferred yesterday and OTD is 4th October! Yikes!!! Lol.


Is anyone else worried they have just dropped out? I know it's completely illogical and the clinic told me normal daily life after resting up yesterday.... I just think I would be happier if I was on bed rest ...  .... What's everyone else been told? 
L
Xxx


----------



## XXDDxx

Hi lentil. 

Iv bn told complete rest for a few days. Going to have another day on the sofa today & then go out for lunch tmo. 
Yip! I was so worried they would drop out. Every bumb in the car on the way home I was shouting at DH. Last cycle I sneezed not long after transfer & I thought that's it! 

I have AF cramps today. 

Xxxx


----------



## Lentil

See, I rested yesterday and although I have a desk job from home, i do worry I should be lay down! 
I had a really ouch pain in there somewhere not long ago but that's all! And I am amazed I shouldn't be resting?.. But they were adamant    I will blame not resting today if this is a BFN. 
HO HUM
XXX


----------



## Lentil

Meant to say, I think AF pains are a good sign


----------



## dingle123

Tito said:


> lilacheva said:
> 
> 
> 
> hi stacey
> 
> can i just ask what made you test at 7 days ?? i am on an 18 day wait and i am determined to wait that long as i do find comfort in the PUPO bubble
> 
> im on day d4p6dt for fet
> 
> xxx
> 
> 
> 
> hi ladies on my last two cycles i test 5dpt5dt and got BFP's both times i am not that patient and have bought enough hpt so will be testing from this Sunday which will be 5dpt then every other day until OTD
Click to expand...

I love testing!!!! I also love starting early


----------



## Olivia32

Hey girlies,
I had 1blast transfer yesterday and I am feeling nothing   
Xxdd, I heard any cramps are signs of implantation as well as spotting 2-3 days after ET. 
Does anybody else have any symptoms a day after transfer? My blast was hatching so I was hoping I will have cramps today but nothing    
Lentil, I decided to stay at home today too and watch comedies. Back to normal tomorrow. Anybody doing anything to help implantation? Pineapple? Brazil nuts? Anything else? 
Olivia xxx


----------



## Lentil

Hi Olivia,
I am having 5 Brazil nuts per day and a large glass pineapple j. Also keeping protein at 50% ish of daily intake. And wearing socks to keep my tootsies warm, as warm feet apparently = warm and happy uterus...   Lol. 
I am very hot.... Anyone else? X


----------



## Olivia32

Thanks for the warm socks tip Lentil, will put hem on now! I am definitely hotter the usual but probably due to weather    xxx


----------



## Lentil

It's 29 degrees where I live and I am just going to put mine back on! Lol


----------



## Kia-kaha

Hi Sharry. Please can you add me to the list. I did IVF and my OTD is 8th Oct.
Thank you!


----------



## XXDDxx

Thanks lentil. 

I think every clinic is different & I really don't think getting back to normal would affect it. 

Well I thought id do a HPT today to make sure the trigger is out my system just incase I test early. 

It was positive so trigger must still be in my system. 

DD xxx


----------



## icsipgd

Hi you can add me 
I did IVF PGD  guys London
Test date 2/10/13

We got one normal balanced blast transferred day 5
X


----------



## Lentil

Omg XXDDxx u are brave lol. Xx


----------



## Olivia32

Xxdd, I heard it takes about 10 days to get rid of the trigger shot    You are very brave indeed    xxx


----------



## XXDDxx

Haha! Brave or stupid. I just didn't want any doubts about trigger, I'm not getting a blood test I'm doing a HPT. 

Xxx


----------



## Tito

Olivia my last cycles had no symptoms cycle before then had twinges and got BFP's both times i think each time is different so just enjoy being PUPO love hard i know. Lucky for me i have a birthday party to arrange this week and another one next week so super busy hope time passes me by before its Thursday and an testing. I always test early anyway so have my first go on Sunday when i will be 5dpt


----------



## BraveGirl

ok so today I am 6dpo and bought some first repoinse tests after some serious research yesterday which shows they are the most senstive.

I have never in 5 previous cycles tested earlier than 1 day before OTD but i think this cycle might be an expensive one on HPTs!

I also ordered some on ebay yetserday - 2 tests for £6.75 including postage which is cheap as chips!  Might do a cheeky test tomorrow.  I am so impatient this cycle.

My dad died 3 weeks ago and I feel like a BFP would help me and the family so much....NO PRESSURE! lol


----------



## Kirsten T

Hello,
I don't really know how this works, have never ever posted on a forum before, but I am testing on 6th October so can I be added to this group? Thank you.


----------



## Lentil

Brave girl, so sorry about your Dad,. My Dad passed away 3 weeks before DS was born and that was over 3 years ago. I can honestly say I think about him every day.
 
Xx


----------



## lilacheva

hi 

im now 6dp6dt !! had twinges on and off yesterday and day before like a needle being pressed in my tummy ! not cramps tho ??

my question is has any one ever been really itchy  im itchy all over ?? 

please say its a sign and im not plagued with nits lol !! 

good luck everyone xxx


----------



## XXDDxx

Bravegirl 
So sorry to hear about your dads, sounds like you and your family really deserve this. Hopefully your dad is pulling a few strings for you. Xxx


----------



## Olivia32

Brave girl, sorry about your dad..hope u get best news soon   when is your OTD?
Tito, thanks Hun! You are right, every cycle is different.. Are you 5dp5dt on Sunday? Fingers crossed for you! Did you put one or two back? Xxx
Lilacheva, not sure about itching, sorry! Reaction to meds?


----------



## lilacheva

hi olivia 

nope cant be meds ive not changed them for at least 3 weeks !! thanks for your reply hope some one can shed some light on it its driving me batty now

brave girl my nana passed away on sept 1st she was the only one in my side of the family to know my ET day she took that to the grave with her i told her as i wanted her to hang on till test day if she could so she would know if she was gonna be a great grandma !! sadly she was terminal but i just know she is round me looking after me 
do you get that feeling with your dad ??
this cycle i genuinely feel better than i did on my fresh alot calmer 


xx


----------



## XXDDxx

Lilacheva 

Sorry to hear about your grandma as well. 
You both have your own guardian angels looking out for you, xxxx


----------



## Lentil

Lilacheva... I have heard that as a BFP symptom before...xx


----------



## lilacheva

lentil 

really  , its subsided a bit now , now ive itched that much im lumpy on my legs ? , its my back now !! the only thing i changed was my shower gel only to the sanex 0% so i cant be that !!

oh the waiting its finally done it its cracked me !! i will not test early tho !!! xxx


----------



## Tito

Bravegirl so sorry about your dad 

Olivia i had SET its not advisable for more than that with a weak cervix which i have been diagnosed with from my last pregnancy where i went into labour too early at 22 weeks my membranes just bulged out


----------



## lemontree

Lilacheva,
Thanks for confirming that I am not alone having troubled nights, it's nicer to have vivid dreams though at least half asleep...hope they are good ones that you never know may become one of those "deja vu" moments. Strange enough I have had the back of my right hand really itchy sometimes...but I suspect it started before ET so could be just a coincidence...

Bravegirl and Lilacheva,
So sorry about the loss of the closest members of your families, I am sure they will look after you two from the above and bless you with something miracle beyond your imagination. When my grandparents passed away 11 years ago (with 1 day in between), my life was changed completely within 3 months. My mum has always believed that my grandparents had something to do with it.  

May our beloved ones bless us all ladies!
xx


----------



## Butterfly girl

Dear Bravegirl, Lilacheva and Lemon tree,
I'm so sorry for the Losses of your family loved ones. I lost my very dear friend a year ago and I still Think about her every day. Some days are harder than others.

Lilacheva, I'm sure I've heard that itching is a sign too.

My cramps have stopped now. But I go through Ups and down of feeling confident one minute and very calm,
to very negative and stressed. Yep the waiting or rather, not knowing is so so so hard especially when all my life's savings are invested into every attempt.

I guess for all of us, just gotta hang in there!!
I fly out today...... 24 hours in the air!!

It will be good to be home and just go about my normal life until my next Sat test date.

Here's to all of us Brave women and our dearly beloved who have passed on and are helping us to
achieve our dreams. 'Little Miracles are Everywhere'

X BG


----------



## Lyndsmac

Hi everyone

Can I please be added-my otd is the 4th Oct,had et 23/9 2x3dt EEVA high predictors and the remaining 4 were taken to blast and now all my wee snow babies.

I'm feeling the same as everyone else-positive one minute then doom and gloom the next...I hate the waiting but I've always tested early and I'm going to wait until my bloods this time and stay in my bubble a bit longer xxx


----------



## Olivia32

Tito, just read your signature, you went through hell Hun    I had waters broken at 25weeks and was on the bed rest until boys arrived at 32 weeks. Found it very tough, I also put one in this time and will consider a stitch if BFP.  Fingers crossed    


Bg, have a good flight back! 
Lynds - the emotional roller coaster is horrible, I still feel nothing and it worries me. I like the idea to stay in the bubble, we all are pregnant at the moment   


Baby dust to you all ladies, i pray for lots and lots BFPs here     xxx


----------



## BakingCat

Hello everyone,

May I join you?  My otd is 11 Oct - just had ET today!


----------



## Lentil

Hi BC!   Xx


----------



## Becky99

Please can you add me? My test date is 1st October too. 4 days and counting... and feeling like it's all a bit futile.


----------



## orchidz

Hows everybody doing today? I'm starting to get mild peroid like pains and feeling very dizzy. Feeling a bit down about it all, kind of just want it all to be over at this stage . Im 6dp5dt.


----------



## Lentil

Hey Orchidz - why you feeling down? AF pains are supposed to be a good sign xx      
Becky99 - You prob tested too early      

hi everyone else!! 
anyone got really bad acid indigestion? bleughhh x


----------



## frenchie999

*Hi Sharry can you add me also please  OTD 14th October*, more than 2 weeks argghhh! But my clinic like to go to the Monday after the 2 weeks is up for some reason!!


----------



## BakingCat

Hi lentil and Frenchie - nice to see familiar faces 

Frenchie, that seems v cruel of the clinic! X


----------



## frenchie999

Hi!!

Oh I know, I will prob test a few days early as I know it will be accurate by then, they just wont take anything until the Monday, cruel haha!


----------



## lilacheva

hey girls 

i am exactly the same 1 week into my 18 day wait !!! and becoming more and more anxious every passing day !!! 

xx


----------



## BraveGirl

hi everyone

thanks so much for the kind comments about my dad.

My OTD is 4 oct which is 13dpo.  i will have a blood test at clinic because I am on steroids and clexane and if its BFP will need another intralipids.

Yesterday I had cramping in my lower tummy (6dpo) which felt like pressure above my pubic bone.  Also a bit like when you have held for a wee but i did not need a wee.  Other than that nothing to report.

7dpo - less cramps today just a bit.  also some hot flushes but that could be the pessaries.

stupidly did a test at lunchtime and no surprise it was BFN.

I had 2 day 2 embies back which was the same as my successful cycle.  I like embies back asap. Just my preference.


----------



## Lentil

Brave girl... We are test date buddies lol


----------



## Lyndsmac

Me too - I'm the 4th aswell  xxx


----------



## Lentil

Yay Lyndsmac xx


----------



## jacqui.g

Hi Lentil, lyndsmac, bravegirl


My OTD is also the 4th. Are you guys having any symptoms?


I'm just getting lower back pain and cramping. 


Is anyone having hot flushes at night and trouble sleeping?


----------



## Lyndsmac

Hey jacqui

I also having very bad lower back pain and sharp pains on my left side - sore boobs but that cause of the pessary gel stuff.  I've only got 12 day wait but already driving myself mental xxx


----------



## Altai

Hi Sharry

Please add me to the list, too. My test is on 4 oct.

I had 2 embryos transferred on d2. Now praying the result  will be want I want it to be.


----------



## Lentil

Wow so many of us on 4th October! Jacquig and Altai    


Symptoms so far just really bad acid indigestion up to my throat and a bit tired.


Praying these are good signs for everyone xxx


----------



## XXDDxx

Hi ladies 

Strangest thing happened today, came home from shopping & my dog sat staring at my tummy & then started sniffing it & being very gentle around me, didn't think to much of it but then I went to my mums & her dog laid its head on my tummy, he actually lay in what must have bn a a very uncomfy position he laid the side one his head on my tummy & sort of rubbed my tummy with the side of my head. He then never really left my side. Which is unusual for him as he normally never leaves my mum & the house was du of other ppl. 
Might be reading too much into this but hope they can sense something. 

Xxxx


----------



## XXDDxx

Full of other ppl. Xx


----------



## NatalieP

Hey ladies

Can I join in? I think I know some of you from cycle buddies thread.

I am 2dp5dt eek that's so exciting saying that lol. My OTD is 7th October which seems really late as I know others who had et same day and are testing earlier. 

I am currently having AF type pains and yesterday and today keep getting like a pulling sensation in the left hand side only ever now and again. Anyone else getting this? Could it be the progesterone?

xxx


----------



## frenchie999

Hey Natalie....I'm so full of wind lol bum bullets are torturing me!!! Hope your ok!


----------



## NatalieP

hahaha frenchie yup I'm like that and it's not silent nice wind it's icky lol dh is going to make me live in the garden at this rate lol!

xxx


----------



## Olivia32

Hi Nat, we had ET on the same day but my OTD is 10th oct! I think I will test next weekend anyway  
Your symptoms sound very promising.. I have nothing so far apart from sore boobs but I am sure it is just progesterone. Xxx


----------



## babyjoys

Morning Ladies 

So I tested 5dp3dt and got a BFN left it at that. Then 7dp3dt I started getting AF cramps and lower back pains and sore boobies, whilst in the shopping mall I got this massive headache and feeling real nauseous. I headed home & got straight into bed, woke up this morning only to notice about 3 brown spots (it wasn't really noticable, but right now our eyes are like microscope lenses lol). I'm at work feeling a bit light headed.. Can anybody tell me what this is? My OTD is 02 Oct


----------



## BakingCat

Good morning all,

DD, I love the idea of the dogs being so sweet with you - I think they definitely sense when something is up.  AFM, I'd like to read something into the fact that my cat is currently rubbing his face into my hand as I try to type, but he always does that!  

Hello Nat!

Baby joys, I don't know what that might be, but it sounds hopeful to me? 

A question for you, ladies- the info we got from the clinic says that sexual intercourse can be good for you during the 2ww, but I've read here that orgasms are not.  Any insights? 

I'm off to aqua aerobics to get my mind off this now - it's only day one and I can't imagine 2 weeks!


----------



## babyjoys

Hi Bankingcat

Thanks on ur reply I'm feeling really down and a BFP would really make me feel much better. I have hpt but wouldn't want to see another BFN, so I rather wait for OTD


----------



## desphil1976

Hi Sharry my FET OTD is the 10th October. Please add me to the list.

Many thanks.


----------



## lozzie lou

Hi ladies! Iv been looking for a thread that is for the 2 ww and here you are  just read all 12 pages! I had et 24 sept and I test on the 5th! I have only experienced twinges on my left side and sorry to be blunt but upset tummy   guess having sensations is good? ! Wish there was a clear sign so we just new! This is my first cycle and its extremely nerve racking which im sure you will all agree!
Do you have to be on the list to write on here? Sorry im not sure what yhe list is for! Xx


----------



## Lyndsmac

Welcome Lozzie Lou  

You don't have to be on the list to post - good luck being PUPO-I'm having the worst ever upset stomach aswell or let's just say wind haha it's actually horrendous   feel sorry for DH, I woke myself up during the night last night when I was about to turn and got a really bad pulling pain at my right ovary and my lower back is sore-bn having in and off sharp pains low down but my af isn't due until day after otd xxx


----------



## icsipgd

Hey baby joys. I test on Oct 2nd and I had 2 brown dots jus like u said on pants this morn. I'm wondering same as you. I had a day 5 blast transferred last Sat so a 5dt +7
X


----------



## Altai

Hi ladies,

Does anybody have sharp/ pulling  pains straight after putting cyclygest in?

Also, since  ET i wake up in the middle of night ( every night since sun 22) cause 
1.need to pee ( sorry for detail) , but never had such an issue before. 2. Pain, usually sharp, not like period cramps.

Does anybody have similar  symptoms? 

Thanks and good luck to us all.


----------



## MrsThor

Hi all

Please can I be added. Icsi, OTD 9th October. I am 3dp2dt, 1x 3 cell and 1 2 cell.

I hope you dont mind me joining, i am in 2ww too, i have noticed A few of you have uneven number cells too (jtog And lemontree to name A few), just wondering if your clinic said anything about this? Is it anything to worry about? My clinic embryologist said it was extremely unusual but stuff I have read since says it quite common and obviously seeing others with 5 cell or 9 etc is quite recurring. My 3 cells was the better quality of the two so just wondering if you can still get bfp with this?

Baby joys- I have been looking at this table to see what my embryos are doing each day that I just stumbled upon. From what that says you are about the right time for implantation?! you can find the original here:
http://www.nyufertilitycenter.org/ivf/embryo_transfer

Thanks all and I hope you are still sane!!

Xx

/links


----------



## Altai

Hi bakingcat

Perhaps u better check with ur clinic re aqua activities.

When I asked my clinic if its ok to do swimming a week after et, the said better not due to possibility of catching infection.


----------



## NatalieP

Morning ladies,

I hope we are all ok and not going too insane!

I just wrote a huge post and lost it grr!

Olivia - 10th October seems ages away! How old was embie when they transfered it? I have killer boobs from progesterone too having to wear a bra all the time was like this last time.

babyjoys- It doesn't surprise me that you got a bfn at 5dp3dt it's very early. I would try to wait for until otd or just before, before you test again. It sounds very positive though fingers crossed.

BakingCat - I was told to avoid going swimming and warming my body up to much as embie doesn't like it. As for sex our clinic says we can do it when I feel up to it but read stuff on here about womb contractions which puts me off. I think you have to make your own decision on that one and figure out whats best for you.

desphil - Hello and good luck!

Lozzie - Hello and welcome to the thread! An upset tummy I think is the progesterone you can never be sure what anything is as it all could be progesterone. It's so hard isn't it!!

Lynds - I keep getting sharp pains around my ovaries too I'm putting it down to EC and them being poked.

icsipgd - Good luck hun I hope it's a positive sign for you!

Altai - I don't have the sharp pulling when I put it in but I do get that sensation throughout the day.

MrsThor - Welcome to the thread! I'm not sure about cell quality tbh but I know people who have got bfps with fragmented 3day embies so don't worry. We have to trust them that they put the best ones in.

AFM 8 sleeps to go till unofficial test day lol.

Here's a link to what a 3 day and 5 day embies will be doing.

Embryo info http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=312646.0

xxx


----------



## jacqui.g

Morning ladies,

Like everyone else has said, I was told by clinic not to go swimming, avoid baths, not to use a hot water bottle on the stomach. A due to infection also embryos don't like getting too hot.

I've also had af type cramping all last night, but have an irregular cycle sometime 28 or even 40 days  
It kept me up all night.

Is anyone else really suffering with insomnia? Been falling asleep around 11.30 and waking at 3am every night for the last 3 days arrrgh!!!

Is anyone tempted to test early? I can hear the Hpt test calling me from the drawer.....lol


----------



## Altai

Jacqui

I've insomnia, too. 

wake up in the middle of the night cause need wee @ sometimes pain. But cannot fall asleep after...
And it's happening every night since ET.


----------



## Lyndsmac

Jacqui & Altai I don't think mines is insomnia but when my DH get up for work at 5.45 I'm up since then and can't get back to sleep but I do have a very over active mind   xx


----------



## babyjoys

That sheds some light, I know testing 5dp3dt was way too early but I just couldn't resist.

icsipgd- I'm keeping fingers crossed for both of us. I geuss its all + signs.

MrsThor- Thank you so much it makes me feel so much better. I opened the link so I'm keeping fingers, toes, arms & legs crossed that God hears my prayers for + results.. Just not for me but for all of us ladies.

I have also had the AF cramps for the past few days and sharp pains on the left side.


----------



## BakingCat

Thanks for info re. swimming all - Gosh, goes to show all clinics are very different in advice they give - Barts said go about your life as normal, do mild to koderate exercise but avoid intense exercise like long runs or extreme sport like bungy jumping!  

I will ask the clinic, but i hope i can stick with my weekly water workout - I've never had any sort of infection from the pool and its a massive boost to my energy and mind set.  Anyway, there are lots of other things to do instead.


----------



## icsipgd

Hey baby joys. I'm glad we are the same. Really hope it is a gd sign. I keep checking boobs and wishing thy were harder x


----------



## jtog

Hi Ladies

Wow we are starting to gain numbers now. Go offline for a couple of days and its taken off. That's great. 

Its lovely to see all the PMA and support for each other.   Keep up the good work. 

Good luck to all and look forward to seeing loads of BFP on the scoreboard  


I have been staying positive up until yesterday but today is a real downer   I'm convinced it hasn't worked.   My boobs are getting less sore by the hour even though I am still using the pessaries. No other symptoms either topped with being made redundant on the 15th so don't know where we'll get the money for another go as took so long to raise for this one. This waiting is definitely the worst bit...never thought I'd say I'd rather be sticking needles in myself than this!

Gotta test tomorrow to put myself out of my misery.  Are First Response the best ones to use?

       To all

Jx


----------



## orchidz

icsipgd said:


> Hey baby joys. I test on Oct 2nd and I had 2 brown dots jus like u said on pants this morn. I'm wondering same as you. I had a day 5 blast transferred last Sat so a 5dt +7
> X


I have the same dates as you, and after my morning pee there was brown blood on the tissue. Hope this is a good sign for us. Have been feeling very down as having bad peroid cramps but hopefull not out of the race yetxx


----------



## icsipgd

Hey orchidz. It's so tough the waiting and wondering. So we r twins then. Hope this spotting is gd luck for us. I'm def not testing over weekend. Too scared. Just wish my boobs would get bigger and harder 
Xx


----------



## orchidz

Ive been testing every two days! Silly I know, have all been bfn ofc! 
I would of tested today but was staying in my bfs parents house last night so didn't bring any along. Will do a test in the morning and see what it says 
My boobs were sore with the cyclogest but have calmed down, I have been doing a lot of boobie prodding


----------



## icsipgd

Orchidz. I know. You are brave with the testing. Hope u get BFP tomorrow. Every time I go to the loo I am feeling boobs. Even got hubbie to. I've had no more spotting. Think I'm going to take an extra half of a cyclogest today. Nothing to lose. I'll see  Would be happy if bbs were harder. I'm praying away here 
I'm absol sweating at times too
Xx


----------



## lilacheva

girls girls girls 

you have got me going now !!! whats with the boobie squidging  i feel nothing in mine not hard not sore not nothing !!! just tummy cramps on and off like needle stabbing pains had these every day which is making me think pessaries 

i was a mess this morning thinking it hadnt worked but i had a little help from my nana in heaven and i feel better now !!! 

i dont test till 7th im an 18 day waiter with a 6 day frostie !! 

lets have some PMA !!! and share it this is going to be the BFP thread !!!


----------



## lilacheva

me again lol 

if i am 8 days into a 6 day fet transfer that makes me 13 days right ?? would AF be coming around this time if she was going to come  i am trying to analyse the sore booby thing you guys are getting as i only ever get them if AF is coming ? i am so confused right now !!

xxx


----------



## orchidz

I think going through the 2ww anything can be taken as a good or bad sign depending on your mood 
I am seriuosly sympton watching and go from being postive to negitive every 5mins.
Easy to say but dont worry if there are no "symptons". My sister(no fertility issues) had no idea she was pg until 10wks. Not a clue.  So I am trying my best not to over analysing everything little twinge with limited success


----------



## babyjoys

orchidz- I've also felt that way hope the following days speed by. Since yesterday I've also experienced lots of headaches. I'm not sympton watching just thinking all this signs is much more closer to AF. Spotting also stopped was just the once off episode.


----------



## Lyndsmac

Sharry can you add me to the list please ICSI is 4th xx

To the ladies with spotting I personally would say that's a good sign and wish I'd had some  

I'm very tired today and been having sore head since yesterday too - I'm 5dp3dt xx


----------



## lozzie lou

Oh my this is getting scarey, didnt think id be a worried lunitic but looks like I was wrong, it really is quite horrible not knowing what means what!! 6 days till test day- hope it goes quick  Hope all you girls are ok, think im going to have a little nap...... I dont have tender boobs just jabbing in my stomach xxxx


----------



## Lyndsmac

Arrgghhh I better get BFP - parents just asked me if I wanted to got to New York for a long weekend,next weekend and I had to say no...hope it's worth it lol xxx


----------



## lozzie lou

Hi lyndsmac, I just read your history- you have been through alot, got my fingers crossed for you hun x x x


----------



## Lyndsmac

Thank Lozzie Lou xx no matter what we've all bn thru we all got the same end goal xx 

I read some other girls history and I actually cry,some have just had a really rough time   xxx


----------



## XXDDxx

Baking cat. 

I was told no baths & no swimming but wasn't told why, I know the baths are because embies don't like the heat but don't no why no swimming, could be right about infection or could have something to do with the chlorine? 
Anyway I would just go with what your clinic says. On my last cycle they never mentioned baths or swimming but made a point of it this time, another thing I was told on my last cyle was not to stand directly in front of an oven for the heat. 

It's difficult because women do all these things every day & get pregnant. It's do hard we need to give up so much. 


AFM had an almighty row with DH this morning about him going out drinking tonight, I said some things I regret & also got really upset. Could kick myself now! He just txt to say he was coming home & wasn't going out not I feel so guilty. I was prob being really unreasonable. It's a football night. 

Still getting cramps & pains in my back & down my thigh, I still haven't managed to go to the toilet so it's hard to tell if that's the reason. Argh! 1 minute I'm so positive & the next I'm not. 
Do u think like Nataliep had the last time & a few others I know some ppl just know if they are preg? 

If we can all survive the 2ww we can do anything girls! 

Xxxx


----------



## BakingCat

Thanks DD for your words. X. It was quite upsetting to come home and realise I might have done something to jeopordise my chances, but as you say, there is only so much we can do, and loads of women get pregnant doing far worse.  I will see what my clinic says and won't beat myself up about what was a really fun 45min. 

Re. your row, I know it's such a terrible feeling when you've cooled down and regret what you've said.  During DR I seriously lost it with my DH - outside in the park no less.  I still cringe picturing it.  But afterwards he said that it wasn't so bad - they prepare you for the worst when you start this process and he was expecting much worse!  

I'm sure you will work it out and he'll understand.  And really, we are going through so much that its really hard for our partners to appreciate.  Maybe you've helped remind him of the strain you're feeling and what youre having to give up just now.  Don't beat yourself up too much!


----------



## Lyndsmac

Quick question ladies-what's your opinion on me eating a Chinese curry tonight,is it too spicy and should I be avoiding spicy foods?xxx


----------



## frenchie999

I say go for it, don't see any problem with it 
I'm suppose to be going to a curry tomorrow night, but tbh I can't even stand up straight I'm in that much pain now :/


----------



## Lyndsmac

Oh no Frencie-you still in a lot of pain from ec? My pain stopped on Thursday xxx


----------



## BraveGirl

Orchid please don’t give up faith,. I had dizzy spell on 11 dpo with my son and period like cramps too.
Lentil lets hope it’s a good day for us all – though I am sure I will test early cause I am norty.
Oooh there are loads of us on the 4th.

I know I am mental but this is me so far
1-5 dpo nothing
6dpo cramps like above my pubic bone constant and heavy feeling, hot flushes but could be the drugs
7dpo wee smells really strong – sorry to TMI! And today I felt a bit dizzy at breakfast and had slight left boob ache but this lasted like 20 minutes only and was not very strong.  I keep getting the hot flushes too.
My clinic tell me no intercourse in the 2WW and no orgasms either;
I was told no swimming too and to not have hot baths or saunas and no hot water bottles on tummy etc
I don’t think spicy food would be an issue but I would avoid pregnancy foods like prawns, pate, soft cheeses etc


----------



## lemontree

MrsThor,
Welcome to the thread! During the ET, I was given the impression that the two embies (5-cell and 6-cell) were both nice-looking, but 5-cell looked a bit better. The more I read into it, it seems that 5-cell is relatively common while 6-cell seems to be faster dividing than average hence the quality could be even more concerning. So my understanding is odd number is not an issue, your 3-cell and 2-cell are absolutely within the normal range I wouldn't worry about it. 2dt gives less info about the quality compared with 3dt and 5dt, but even at 5dt the current quality evaluation is based on "beauty contest" and there are plenty of cases when "ugly-looking" embies resulted in pregnance while "beautiful-looking" embies have unidentified chromosomal issues. Now that everything is in God's hand, all we can do is to think positively and hope our little fighters will do their best. 

jacqui.g,
We are test buddies...hope Oct 4 will be a lucky day for all ladies! Very much tempted to have an early test...I had a couple of nights in a row after ET that I woke up between 2-3am and couldn't get back to sleep until 2-3 hours later. The last 2 nights have been ok though. Some of us have had troubled sleep too, I wish it's a good sign that the body is going through some changes  

Let's keep positive energy going and wish everyone best of luck!

xx


----------



## frenchie999

Yeah unfortunatly! I just feel like my ovaries are really heavy and tender, hurts to wee at first, but once I get going it's ok. Not sure if it's mild ohss or I'm just tender from EC, I did have a lot of follicles so I don't know!


----------



## XXDDxx

Frenchie it was so sore for me to pee after EC & only started getting better today. I was really sore after almost went to A&E a few times it was that bad. 

Baking cat - I thought you would be feeling like that, it's not nice. But I honestly think as long as it's not a very heated pool it should be fine. If you enjoy it & it relaxes you it can't be a bad thing. We need to have some balance. 

Thank you for your reassurance  I hope he realises. He has a habit of forgetting what I am going through. He hasn't given up anything & still doing everything he wants to do. Sometimes you just wish they could experience it got a day. 

Xxx


----------



## frenchie999

DD we do go through a lot and need our partners to understand that and I know they do forget, jut need a little kick up the **** sometimes!


----------



## XXDDxx

Thank you Frenchie xxxx


----------



## orchidz

Never realised emotional was another side effect of the 2ww, im sitting here bawling at the x factor 
Dear o dear


----------



## frenchie999

Me too! Goodness me! Lol


----------



## Lyndsmac

That wee girl Abbie was shamazing haha xx


----------



## lilacheva

hey girls
nope your not on your own with the crying !! , i was crying before xfactor at stepping out !!

plus im very windy today !! delightful !! ........................

have a great night girls 

xxx


----------



## icsipgd

Me too, love Melanie. Xx


----------



## orchidz

I'm laughing at the thought, sitting here crying at the tv all the while letting off stinky loud farts 

Our OHs must feel so lucky right now


----------



## Lyndsmac

My DH just told his brother on the phone that our living room stink like a sewar cause I keep farting and the cheeky sod told him to tell me to go outside!! No bother pal-trying going thru what we do and see if you'd go outside haha xxx I'm stinky hehe xxx


----------



## frenchie999

Hahahaha! I've just had beans on toast too....oh dear!


----------



## lozzie lou

Does the wind get worse as you go along? Bloody hope not  im not feeling to lady like!!


----------



## lilacheva

hahaha

my DP has just  said ! " ive never wanted you more " whilst looking at me in disgust n holding his nose !! 

all woman me tonight ? hahaha !! 

9 more sleeps till test day and hopefully finding out that the pessaries will be part of my life for a lot longer i have bought 3 galde sense and sprays this week and placed them strategicially round the house lol !!!!

xxx


----------



## lilacheva

lozzi 

judging by tonight id say yup !!! ............ i didnt notice it as much last cycle but this time .............. yikes !!! 

  xx


----------



## Lyndsmac

I've never had wind like this on any other cycle before / I'm on crinone 8% gel only once a day xxx


----------



## jtog

Hi ladies

I'm now 10dp 3dt and had no symptoms..... Not even wind!  
Did hpt and got a BFN....gutted   and no frosties so its back to the beginning again for us  

Good luck and lots of sticky thoughts to the rest of you. I want to see lots of  BFP next time I look.   

Jx


----------



## lilacheva

jtog 
your only 10 days it could still b early for you 
no symptoms doesnt mean its over chick !! lots of ladies have no symptoms dont give up hope yet !! 
xxx


----------



## Lyndsmac

Jtog don't give up hope   There's every possibility that it is too early xxx


----------



## jtog

Thanks lyndsmac and lilacheva.

Tried to be positive but every time I've been pregnant I've had the same symptoms. Worried that stress of being given redundancy notice at start of cycle has caused stress I was trying to avoid. Also sis in law due to give birth this month when she didn't even want to be pregnant. 
Sorry for venting but life seems so cruel at times.

Jx


----------



## Lyndsmac

Jtog you vent away-it's a horrible and hard journey and doesn't get any easier xxxx


----------



## jtog

Lyndsmac thank you.

Think just need to get it out of my system as have meal with family and friends from away today and need to be calmer.
We will definitely try again though when funds allow. Mum always says I've always had to fight for anything I've wanted so fits with stereotype so far  
Suppose it gives me time to look for a new job but I think I'll try another direction....always worked with struggling families. New start all round.

Jxx


----------



## orchidz

I am 7dp5dt, did a test this morning and it was neg. I am also spotting fresh blood. Guessing thats a bad sign? Hope everyoneis doing well and feeling postive another day closer to otd!


----------



## frenchie999

Orchidz it may still be too early yet, test in a few days time as it's only 12days since your EC? X


----------



## lemontree

Jtog,
Please do not give up hope when it's still early! If you check out the 2ww pregancy symptons forum (I'm sure we are all reading anything and everything to validate ourselves), there is no single dominating sympton among a large number of people and plenty of them didn't feel anything. Different individuals could even have different symptons each time. 

I understand it's a tough time for you with a lot to deal with - when going gets tough, tough gets going...xx


----------



## jacqui.g

Orchidz and jtog I think you've tested to early. Leave it for a few days.


Orchidz if the fresh blood continues maybe call the clinic, so they could increase your pessaries.


I think the closer we all get to OTD the harder the waiting becomes. Analysing every twinge, cramp. Then worrying when the symptoms go.


----------



## Butterfly girl

Gosh,
I didn't realize having no symptoms would freak me out so much.  
The last 2 times I had symptoms til the day before my OTD.
Is anyone else symptomless?
In day 6 dp 5dEt
x
Butterfly Girl


----------



## frenchie999

Obv it's too early this cycle but last cycle I got a bfp and had no symptoms! Only thing was my pee smelt different! X


----------



## jacqui.g

Butterfly girl


I had a day 3 transfer. I had a lot of cramping on day 6 and 7, but nothing since. 
I'm still having trouble sleeping, but mainly due to thinking about the lack of symptoms.
Grrrrrr this is so tough


----------



## babyjoys

Morning Ladies,

Jtog I know the feeling my friend got BFP last week without even having to try. Yes I am happy for her & all but I sometimes think why couldn't she give me the chance.

Orchiz I think its a bit too early to test, but keeping you in my prayers.

This morning I woke up with sharp stabbing pains on left side and think I have an infection. Hubby & I are at emergency rooms now and with ectopic in 2010 I also had a PID just when I got BFP. Doctor is doing a beta right now so we waiting on results.. Doing so much praying.. He also said it might be too early but we need to play it safe I'm 9dp3dt.. So can we all start a prayer circle for some BFP results please.. My OTD is 02 Oct


----------



## frenchie999

Baby joys I hope you get that bfp, keep us posted on how you get on xx


----------



## jtog

Hi Ladies

Orchidz - my clinic said if spotting happened to call and they would increase the pessaries. It maybe worth calling them. 

Lemontree  and Jacquig - thanks - you're right I aint going to test again until OTD! gave myself a kick up the  . Got up and cleaned the cooker....been putting it off so feel better for doing something. 

Butterflygirl - I'm symptom less too but listen to those wiser and more experienced on here - the support is so helping me today. Stay strong. 

Babyjoys - Hope all goes well and you get that result. . I'm up for a positive prayer circle.  

DH gone for a run - don't expect him back for a while - it's his coping mechanism and gives me time to be selfish   Going to turn the day around and make a roast dinner with all the trimmings then, as the sun is out i'm going shopping!! 

Hope everyone has a positive day and   and  to all

Jxx


----------



## babyjoys

Just as I thought BFN  DH is taking it much more than I am. Heavy AF cramps for now we going to do an U/S to check for any abnormalities or cysts. 

I told DH no use in going for OTD he still has hopes for BFP. Is there still hope 9dp3dt?


----------



## jtog

Babyjoys - my heart goes out to you both.   words are inadequate.


----------



## jtog

....pressed wrong button!
Was going to say it is really early and wait and see. I've read some have had BFN early but got BFP a few days after OTD so there is hope. Stay as positive as you can but at least the u/s may give you some answers. 
Jx


----------



## babyjoys

U/S is all normal just some corpus luteal cysts on right side. Doctor insists on bed rest for the rest of the week. He also said its a bit too should wait a bit and to Beta test on OTD. So I'm heading home to get back into bed although we have such beautiful weather today. Thanks to all for just being here


----------



## Lyndsmac

Hog babyjoys take care and rest,I do think it could also be too early xxx


----------



## jtog

babyjoys - rest up and take care. 

Decided the 2 week wait should be renamed 2 weeks torture! 

 +   all

Jxx


----------



## icsipgd

Hi all. Don't think ill test until OTD which is 2nd October. No more spotting. Only had two tiny dots yesterday.


----------



## Butterfly girl

Thanks jtog for the encouragement. I had a good laugh this afternoon at rehearsal, so that took my mind off things. 

I do hope you get some rest babyjoys and so glad they didn't say it was an ectopic. Still too early to pee stick test yet. Wait for the bloods I say!

Orchidz I agree, I've heard if you "up" the progesterone, then the spotting stops.
Best ask your clinic to be sure.

Thanks for the info Jacqui and Frenchie yep it is tough. You know Im worries when I have cramps and worried when I don't !! 

I did notice different smeling pee early on day 2. Wasn't sure
if I was just imagining it. Just now
I got a weird, annoying, nagging feeling. in my ( TMI ) Vee Jay Jay!

Keeping everything crossed for us all.
x
BG


----------



## Kia-kaha

Hi ladies,

My OTD is 8th Oct. It's great support to read that others are currently going through the same mental rollercoaster! It's my third full IVF cycle this year...so I should be a pro by now! But it doesn't get any easier.

Fingers crossed for all of us over the next few days! 

Kia x


----------



## jacqui.g

Hi Kia-kaha,

Welcome to the 2ww   .

This is my 4th, like you said, it doesn't get any easier.

Hope everyone is having a lovely lazy Sunday. Sending     ,    And  
You all x


----------



## orchidz

My spotting turned into full blown af so thats me out of the race. Feel a sense of relief thats its over one way or another. Found the journey very difficult. But will be doing it again in January.  Lucky me.

Its such a beautiful day here today, almost feels like summer again so going to spend whats left of it pottering in the garden

hope everyone is doing ok today    for you allxxx


----------



## icsipgd

Sorry to hear that orchidz,   
best of luck in January . 
Thinking of you
Xx


----------



## orchidz

Thanks icsipg, will be thinking of you on Wednesday, and have everything crossed for youxxxx


----------



## icsipgd

Thanks orchidz xxx


----------



## babyjoys

Orchidz- lotsa hugs coming your way.


----------



## Lyndsmac

Sorry to hear that Orchidz  I think for me the only way to get over it is to get back into it as you said-I always nd something to look forward to xxx


----------



## Urbanista

Hi everyone...

Had my first cycle of IUI today. Went well, so officially on my 2ww. 

Been told to wait 16 days though which may cause me to go slightly crazy 

Heard there has even some baby dust on here this month which is awesome. But know it's not like that for everyone   

Bye for now 
Xxxxx


----------



## Dancer1482

Hi all I'm on first cycle of Diui I have puregon injections for 8 days one follicle at 18mm two that they said were very small I had trigger shot on day 9 pregnal and then iui 36 hours later its now 8 days since insemination and I have pcos stomach swollen and had on off sickness feeling and cramps but not sure if this good thing or not not had any implantation bleeding ;( will I defiantly have af if not pregnant? How soon do u think I could test this waiting killing me hospital said 14 days which is next sat... Good luck everyone xxxxx


----------



## NatalieP

Hey ladies,


Orchidz - I am so so sorry hun. Hope your ok.

I can't keep up!

My question is if I was to have an implantation bleed when will that occur?

Last time I had one 5dp5dt but then 7dp5dt I started bleeding more and eventually bleed on and off until I miscarried so I daren't take that as an implantation bleed. 

Going insane already lol!

xxx


----------



## canim13

I had 3 blast put back on 23/9
My OTD is 3/10 
I stupidly tested today and got a negative, is there still hope?
This is my 2nd go at Icsi and first time I tested 4 days early on a 2 dt and got a possitive but sadly miscarried

I'm going crazy this 2ww and I no it might still be too early for a real result but just wanted any advice
On anyone who might have tested early 

Thanks x


----------



## orchidz

As far as I know, a +result can be seen 6 days after a 5dt. But it can take up to 10 days to be dectected. Have a look through the symptoms thread or even the September 2ww, there is loads of people who have had - test right up until OTD and then get a + so the wait is not over for you yet.  you get the result you are looking forxx


----------



## Lentil

NatalieP, I asked Dr Llacer if I were to bleed/spot when would it be potentially as I did with +tx which resulted in DS (although I have known many, many ladies get BFP with no spotting) and he said either day of ET or 3-4 days prior to OTD. XXX


----------



## staceysm

Hi Canim,

My sister had a blast put back and she was told to not test earlier then 9 days past transfer.  You are still a few days of OTD, so you have plenty of time for it to change.

Good luck

X


----------



## lozzie lou

Hi all hope your all ok, I had et a week ago with a 5 day blast. I woke with low tummy cramps and an upset tummy but no spotting as yet of any kind, amazing how similar yet different each person is with symptoms- it really is confusing  im going to try and keep busy this week and im getting the impressions the next  5 days is gunna drag- anyone else got symptoms? Good luck to anyone testing x x x


----------



## jtog

Morning Ladies

orchidz-   so sorry. Take care and look towards the future. Not long until Jan. Will be thinking of you.

Welcome to all new to this chat and   and   to all on this journey.

I'm really confused   convinced myself it was all over yesterday after hpt was BFN   then became more positive with the support from you guys   but started bleeding last night a little. Still some when I went to the loo this morning but it not as heavy as my period usually is and after reading Lentil's post yesterday would be 3 days before OTD so grabbing that little hope and waiting to see if it settles today.  

Anyone going to work today- good luck and I hope you get an easy day  

Jxx


----------



## Becky99

Hi Ladies,

Hope you are all ok, and not going too insane with the wait.
I've kept quiet the last few days as have been feeling quite negative and didn't wanna bring you all down with me! 
Orchidz - I'm so sorry for your news - but best of luck for January.
Babyjoys - I hope you are ok
JTog - stay positive - it could well be an implantation bleed - sending loads of positive vibes your way.

So after feeling completely and utterly symptomless, and having a BFN 9dp2dt, I tried to stay as positive as possible, even though I think I knew in my heart it was over. Tomorrow is my OTD, but hubby is away with work, so after much discussion ( I was scared to go near the tests again) we decided to test this morning with 1 of the cassette tests from the clinic. Yep you guessed it - BFN!   I kinda knew, but I'm so disappointed.
We've been trying for such a long time, and I can't help but feel that with every month that passes our chances get slimmer and slimmer. It all just feels so cruel and unfair, and I'm not sure how many times I can keep setting us up for a big fat fail!!

Last time the clinic made me wait 6 months between treatments - but I'd much rather just go straight into it.. I dont feel like I have enough eggs to keep waiting all the time!

Anyway - I'll test again tomorrow as its OTD, but I have really dragging back ache - tell tale sign that AF is on her way for me, so it looks like I'm out of the race too.
Keeping everything crossed for the rest of you though   
Big hugs


----------



## jtog

Becky99- so sorry   you've already shown how brave and strong you are so just keep being you and keep hope in your heart hunny.  

Called my clinic and have to double the pessaries (oh the joy) and 24hours bed rest to see if it'll settle. I'll try anything at this point even though feel clutching at straws.

Anyone testing today- got everything crossed and sending BFP vibes. Good luck.  

Jxx


----------



## Becky99

Thank you Jtog - it means alot. I'm keeping everything crossed for you.
B x


----------



## Weebear

Ladies, can I join. I'm quite shocked this thread has so many pages. I looked for it the other day and couldn't see it. A wee bit about me. Had ivf last week and only one egg fertilised. This was a two day transfer and I test on the 8th of October. Not sure whether to be hopeful or not.


----------



## Lyndsmac

Welcome Weebear  can chat on both threads now xxx


----------



## Becky99

Welcome Weebear  
Stay positive - it only takes one!


----------



## Butterfly girl

Sharry, could you please adjust my OTD to the 4th please. My Dr.'s aren't avail to give me results Sat
so we've changed it to Sat 4th. Thanks.

Becky99 so sorry for your BFNs so far, but am still praying for your OTD. 

Jtog I think the double pessaries and bed rest is such a good idea. Take it very easy my lovely and fx.

Orchidz my heart goes out to you my love. Please be so nice to yourself and look forward to January. 
Lozzie Lou I think the cramps are a good sign...good luck!
Natalie, I'm insane too so you're not alone  
Welcome Urbanista! Lets hope its a fast 2ww for you and a BFP at the end. 
I hope everyone else is coping Ok, it's a very hard time and we are all very brave.  
AFM day 7 p 5dT,
Not many symptoms, a bit of (TMI) wet cm, a couple of twinges, crying. 
I'm quite nervous for Friday. Trying hard to "Keep Calm and Carry On".

Love, Light and baby dust 
BG


----------



## Weebear

Shared can you add me- weebear ivf otd 8/10

It was 4 cell so bang on for its day. Quite a few on here testing this week. He's everyone feeling? I've red about the dip in hormones in the final 7 days, increasing depression. I'm still quite upbeat, but getting the odd back cramps on and off.


----------



## BakingCat

Hi all, 

Gosh, so much goes on when you take a little time away from the computer!  I think I am too far behind to say much individually, but good luck to everyone testing this week and lots of PMA thoughts to everyone who is still waiting.  To those that have had bad news this week, I hope you are doing as well as you can and will be back again soon. x

AFM, spent the weekend relaxing and got the response from the fertility nurses at Barts today - swimming is fine, it's heated water that you should avoid, particularly saunas or hot tubs.  I know others have had slightly different advice, but just wanted to add another perspective.  The craziest thing about the 2ww seems to be that everyone has a totally different experience and we have to find our way through it. 

Feeling good, though now wondering if this might be the calm before the 2nd week?  Good to have that in mind and be prepared.


----------



## Lentil

Boris...if u see this message, I couldn't reply cos your inbox is full! Lol xx  

Hope everyone doing ok.

My question is... If embryos were frozen as day 5 blasts..... Are they still classed as day 5 or day 6 on day of thaw and ET? 

Hope u are all doing ok... Anyone else not testing early?

Xx


----------



## BakingCat

Hi Lentil, I'm with you -  I am determined to wait until OTD on 11 Oct!  Of course it's only day 4 - I might feel a lot more tempted next week...!


----------



## Lyndsmac

Hi lentil I'm not testing early-waiting for my bloods for once OTD is 4th xxx

Baby dust to all-hope this month brings us all the long awaited BFP xxx


----------



## Urbanista

Hi ladies.....

I'm just having a minor freak out moment  

After iui yesterday I was having some awful cramps when home. I used a warm hot water bottle to help, but the remembered this morning what my consultant said.... No hot baths, or jacuzzis etc. so, I'm now panicking that my hot water bottle has gone and caused a whole host of worry that I've killed my chances of it working. 

Probably sounds silly, but I'm so worried now  

Any thoughts? 

Thank you xxxxx


----------



## Lyndsmac

Urbanista I would say don't worry at this point cause maybe none of your eggs have fertilised yet? I never had IUI so I don't know the full process I just know the with ivf cause the egg is already fertilised the embryo doesn't like heat and that's why you can't use anything hot,so try not to worry and you'll remember not to do it again - sending lots if   Vibes xxx


----------



## Weebear

Urbanisation, not sure re Iui. Like lyndsmac said the embryo in ivf is already fertilised so no direct heat. My acupuncturist said heat causes movement and we don't want the embryo to move. Maybe different fr Iui though. Try not to worry. 

Stay strong butterfly girl, not long to go. 

Lentil, not sure about your blasts question. Maybe will depend on whether they were early blasts or not. 

 vibes and bay dust everyone xx


----------



## lozzie lou

Hi everyone- im addicted to this forum. Only thing keeping me from going !!! Few hot flushes this afternoon and feeling tired, I think I worry first thing in the morning as that seems to b when the cramps start 
Urbanisation I wouldnt worry, it was a one off, I think they tell you to be careful so that u avoid it where u canbut I think having done it early on like the girls said your egg probably wouldn't of fertilised yet. Take care x
Butterfly girl- thanks for your post, im a nervous wreck. Think its rubbing off on dh- he looks worried to:-( hope your ok good luck for the 4thx x
Hi everyone, cant believe how many otd there are this week praying for us all x    x


----------



## Lyndsmac

Well there's 8 of us testing on the 4th-there's defo gonna be a few BFP in there,fingers crossed for all xxx


----------



## Urbanista

Thanks ladies. Am still super worried. First time and everything has scared me.....until test day is here, a whole 15 days away, I'm going to be nervous I'm sure the whole time!


----------



## icsipgd

Think I'm out girls. Had some spotting last night. So tested and nothing substantial on test. Except an evap line x


----------



## Lyndsmac

Icsipgd Does that not mean that the test is faulty and you should maybe do another?hoping the spotting is a good sign,has it stopped now?xx


----------



## icsipgd

Thanks Lyndsay

I've done three tests. My OTD is Wednesday unless a miracle happens between now and then.  Best of luck rest of ya. Xxx
Spotting stopped x


----------



## Weebear

It's still quite early icsi pgd, could still rise in two days. Xx


----------



## icsipgd

Thanx wee bear, such a cute name,, 

Thanks. Fingers crossed 
Xx


----------



## XXDDxx

Hi 


I just wondered if anyone has tested this early and got a BFP? I tested trigger out & lines appeared straight away on FR, I'm petrified it will end up a chemical. What did you do? I'm not due to test until the 6th so not sure when to contact my clinic? Going to test tmo & see if its still there. I only had 1 transferred. 


Any positive stories & advice would be appreciated right now. 


Thanks xxxxxx


----------



## BraveGirl

hi there ladies

nice to see the inasnity has truly settled into this thread and I am not alone in my madness!

I am 9dpo and stupidly did  a test today, was negative.  Hey ho,  Still its very early still and I suppose there is still time.  My OTD is friday 4th too so am going to try and hang on and not test again until then.

I did feel for a while that it might have worked with the camping on day 6 and so on and last night i bed i burst into tears because I wanted avocado and there was none in the house, but today the cramping had stopped and I dont feel anything.

Its hard to tell at the moment cause my dad died 3 weeks ago today so I am feeling fatigue and depression because of that.  I am not feeling too hopeful about this cycle really.

orchidz - im really sorry that this was not your time x


----------



## BraveGirl

do you mean your trigger was gone from your system before you got a  BFP?

If so then you could get a positive at 10dpo which is what you are x


----------



## XXDDxx

Yeah the trigger was out by sat morning 

Xxx


----------



## ej36

OMG did a HPT today and got a BFP!! Due in for HCG bloods tomorrow, and now going to spend the whole night worrying that (both) of the HPT's that I did are going to be wrong. This is 3rd attempt, first at ARGC. 

Jeez, sooooo nervous!!!

xx


----------



## staceysm

Hi,

I got a BFP 7 days past a 2dt, so that would be 9po.  It was a genuine BFP.  Unfortunately no one can know the outcome, but it is certainly looking good for you.

I wouldn't bother phoning your clinic until OTD, as they normally tell you of for testing early and won't take any result until OTD anyway. 

Good luck

X


----------



## Weebear

Ej36 brilliant news, go you! Kicking off the October ladies with a bfp, woooo hooooo!


----------



## XXDDxx

Thank you staceysm 
I thought that would be the case with the clinic. My GP is pretty good so might go on thur & get a blood test to see what my levels are. I'm doing a HPT instead of a blood test. Xxx


----------



## orchidz

Congratulations ej36, great to see the first October bfp. Hopefully you have set off a trendxx

So sorry icsipg, try keep your hope till otd. Anything can happen

Even though I have had full blown af with crippling pains since Sunday, im stupidity still swinging from hope to despair! Now im starting to analyse everything I did wrong this week like eating spicy food on Thursday, running around with the dogs etc!
Feckin hell it drives you mad 

Anyway am bowing out of this thread. But will keep looking at all the bfps you all getxxx


----------



## jacqui.g

Congratulations ej36     . May this be the start of many more.


Bravegirl, our OTD is the same. I also did a cheeky test and got a negative. I knew it was to early to test but it got the better of me. I've feel mixture of emotions that it hasn't worked as I haven't had any cramping or symptoms since day6/7. Feel quite empty if that makes since. I've been trawling the ff site and have found quite a few women that had done the same thing and gone on to get a BFP.     That it will change.


Sending     To you all may it be our time x


----------



## XXDDxx

EJ36! Wow congrats! Don't stress hunni! 

Those of you that are on sept/oct thread will know I tested early today 5dp5dt and got my BFP! Being cautious with it but I know it's defo not my trigger. Praying its stays! 

DD xxxx


----------



## jacqui.g

Congrats xxDDxx on your     


Orchidz - wishing all you the best    For what ever you decide to do next.


----------



## Kia-kaha

Congrats on the BFPs ladies!!!
Can I ask how many embies you had transferred?

For a 5dt, how many days should I wait until OTD?


----------



## SarahL2012

Sharry - can you add me to the list please - ICSI and  OTD is 8th October

Nice to see some familiar names over here


----------



## princess30

Sharry could you please add me to list.
ICSI otd 11/10/13 - Thank You x

 for lots of lovely    's for us all..xxx


----------



## ej36

Kia-kaha I had 2 embies put back in on day 3, 1 7 and 1 8 cell.

Nothing frozen. Obviously still got to get through my beta today before I can believe that the HPT test is true. And then gotta hope it sticks!

Wishing you all the best everyone.

Oh and P.S I did a sneaky HPT last week which was neg!


----------



## babyjoys

Morning,

Congrats to all the BFP! So this morning I had some very light bleeding only noticed when wiping (sorry for tmi) I geuss its over for us. I feel so down as DH still had lots of hope since beta was BFN 2days ago and was told it might be too early. Apart of me is saying its probably just late implantation and when tomorrow comes it will be a BFP.. Still having some hopes though.

To all those testing this week lotsa baby dust coming your way and to the BFP sticky vibes.

Xxx


----------



## NatalieP

Hey ladies,

I am 6dp5dt and for the past three nights I have been waking up so much don't know if this is a symptom or if it's just worry playing on my mind anyone else like this? 

So apart from waking up through out the night, I have sore big boobs (although they were sore before ET), big dark nipples, (tmi warning) thick gooey cm and AF pains, yesterday I kept getting a sharp pain on my left side. Also keep getting hot flushes I think this might be wishful thinking though I am so sure this a bfn cycle. What do you reckon?

xxx


----------



## Lyndsmac

EJ36 congrats hun xxx 
DD congrats to you too-my friend got BFP at 5dp5dt also and it's genuine as she's now just over 8 weeks xxx
How does it feel getting BFP ladies?amazing I bet   
Natalie if I had all your symptoms I'd be feeling positive   Xxx
Jacqui your very brave doing at test but it's still early days,I'm too scared to test xxx

Afm I'm an emotion wreck this morning,feel like I could burst into tears at any point but they just won't come...I think if I cried it would maybe make me feel better-I can pretty much guarantee I'm getting bfn...still got lower backache and af cramps but af is due in 5 days now so cramps could be a warning - sorry for the negativity I'm just having a very bad morning  xxxx


----------



## jacqui.g

Morning ladies.

Lyndsmac - don't think I was brave, but stupid  . I listened to my mum, who was pressurising me to test. I can't even tell Dh I've done a test he'll kill me as it was too early. I was so upbeat last week, I felt pregnant, but now I feel nothing. I've even lost weight.    

All my symptoms have gone. I'm not holding out much hope for a BFP. I'm just trying to keep my emotions under wraps, but I know come OTD I'll be a wreck. The only glimmer of hope I'm hanging on to is when I became pregnant with my son I never had any symptoms. Sorry for the me post Dh and family don't fully understand the emotions, so just put on my smiley happy face. 

Thanks for listening. Sending everyone


----------



## XXDDxx

Natalie you sound exactly the way I'm feeling! 
So much be good! My test is darker this morn. 


Xxxx


----------



## Lentil

NatalieP I echo how u r feeling... Hope we r following in XXDDxx's footsteps. Although my boobs aren't too sore but incredible back ache and feel yucky today   


3 more sleeps ladies with OTD of 4th.....  
Baby dust
Xxx


----------



## Lyndsmac

Lentil I've got the worst backache aswell,had a sore head for the past 3 days- all these symptoms will drive anyone   Xxx


----------



## Lentil

Lyndsmac      
It's a really low down deep ache...is yours? X


----------



## Lyndsmac

Lentil yeah just right at like the bum bone lol xx


----------



## XXDDxx

Ladies I don't want to get your hope up but you all sound the way iv bn feeling I was kept awake last night with lower back & hip pain. I never get back pain. I know it could be the progesterone but I never had this at all on my last cycle. 
Keep positive! 

Iv got an app with my GP on thur morning for Bloods my test was darker today so praying like mad now! 


Xxxxxx


----------



## Lentil

Ooh.... Trying to remain calm and level headed.....     Hehe


----------



## lemontree

Congratulations to those BFP ladies, may your good luck pass on to many others following your footsteps in the month!

NatalieP, I have had a few of your symptoms including a number of wide awake nights. Compared with last time when I had absolutely no symptoms and started to bleed 2 days before OTD, I'm staying hopeful this time but can feel the nervousness followed by relief every time I go to the loo. 

To all test buddies on 4th, best of luck & looking forward to many BFPs.

Xx


----------



## XXDDxx

Lentil enjoy feel positive! I felt so positive with this cycle after transfer. 
I'm normally quite good with pregnant ppl & can tell they are preg before they tell me. 
My friend was 7 weeks preg when she eventually got a positive HPT they were all neg before that & I kept telling her your preg! Go to the doc & turns out she was. 

Xxxx


----------



## lozzie lou

Hi ladies, I had a horrible head ache sunday and monday morning and have had a dodgy tummy 3 mornings in a row, and im burping alot! No back ache since sunday- going to buy my test today, can c myself testing early cant wait til sat! Xxx
Hope your all ok girls, every day it gets closer the more nerve racking it becomes  Xxxxxx


----------



## Butterfly girl

Hi October test people, especially the 4ths,,,,,,,
Looks like everyone is having backache except me. But saying that, I have had backache all me life so I prob don't notice it. I haven't had any headaches either. 
Had some weird symptoms today and funnily enough I like it better when I do have symptoms.
I felt queasy this morning after I took my meds.
I feel damp in my knickers
I felt a bit windy and I had weird twinges around the top of my uterus.
XXDDXX sounds exciting for you!! 
Does anyone think it's not too early if I do a cheeky early test tomorrow or Thursday??    
I am 8 d p 5 d ET.
x
B G


----------



## Lyndsmac

Butterfly girl

I don't think it's too early - I think with a 5dt you would get a more accurate reading on the test,as I said before my friend got a Bfn 4dp5dt then 5dp5dt got a BFP xxx


----------



## Butterfly girl

Thanks Lyndsmac, it is tempting, I'm just a bit scared/excited.


----------



## Lyndsmac

Butterfly Girl I know what you mean,I would say don't test but that's just me  stay in PUPO bubble haha xxx


----------



## XXDDxx

Butterfly I got mine 5dp5dt I actually got a very faint at 4days in the evening. 
Xxxx


----------



## Butterfly girl

OMG it's such a hard decision!!!!


----------



## BraveGirl

butterfly girl I dont think that is too early.  am praying for you x


----------



## Lyndsmac

Butterfly Girl - do you have a HPT?xx


----------



## Bubbles8219

Hi ladies

I know it was naughty as I wasnt due to test until tomorrow, but typically I couldnt wait, but........ I got a BFP!!  Feel very blessed.

Good luck to all those still waiting.


----------



## Becky99

Good Morning ladies. 

The last few days have been a bit of a whirlwind. I did another hpt yesterday and got a BFN and it sort of finished me off. That's 3 BFN's - you'd think I'd learn to stop testing! Anyway...I spent yesterday thinking it was all just too cruel, and feeling very sorry for myself to be honest. Despair is an awful thing.

Anyway - today is my OTD. Hubby had to go away at 5.30 this morning, so I reluctantly got up with him to do the final cassette test that the hospital gave me. Nothing.....until 3mins 5 secs..... a very very faint line. Most confusing, did I want it so bad I was seeing lines? You feel the hope surge inside you again, and you can't help but get excited. DH said he could see it too, but it was quite faint. Anyway - convinced myself it was just an evaporation line and went back to bed. Got back up at 9am with the world's worst headache, and found 1 last remaining ClearBlue Digital test in the draw, so peed on it and.....the words Pregnant 1-2 appeared....   

I'm so excited, yet still so cautious... I can't quite get my head around it. I still have no symptoms - no sore boobs or anything, but a really bad headache that I've had for a few days. I kinda wish I hadn't tested early and put myself through all that negativity (words of wisdom for anyone thinking of early testing) having said that, at least DH and I had the conversations of what we'd do next, so I suppose it helped prepare me for the worst.

So Icsipg - Hold on in there - its not over till its really over!
Lyndsmac - Please try to stay positive, I know its really hard - but you are stronger than you think
and Ej36 & XXDDXX - Congratulations!

I'm really happy - but can't quite believe it still, so am sure I'll keep testing over the next few days. Keep everything crossed for me!
Big hugs and positive thoughts..
B x


----------



## Lyndsmac

Congrats Bubbles  

Sorry I don't know how to do the fancy cheerleader and BFP signs xxx

Hoping lots more BFPS to come - any 4th girls testing early?xxx


----------



## Lyndsmac

Becky the tears have finally came-I'm do happy for you hun, amazing to go from despair to elation!!! Here's hoping for my BFP xxxx


----------



## Becky99

Sorry Lyndsmac - I didn't mean to make you cry!!   I hope it makes you feel a little better though. I'm really   for you - I know how awful this journey can be.

Congratulations Bubbles!  

It's gonna be hard to not swap one set of anxieties for another, but I'm channeling as much positivity for all of us as I can muster today... I have some making up to do!  
xx


----------



## Lentil

Bubles and Becky!! Wooohooooo more BFP's             Hehehe xxxxx


----------



## frenchie999

Wow seen all these bfp!! Congratulations ladies, here's hoping it catches!!


----------



## jtog

Congratulations to all with BFP results  

Lots of   to those still waiting.

AFM- out of the race now. Day of bed rest did nothing flood gates opened last night. Clinic still asked me to test this morning no surprise BFN. Gutted. So worried we are running out of time now cos of our ages but hey ho, what will be will be.

Wishing you all the best    good luck.

Jxx


----------



## Becky99

Jtog - I am so so sorry. My heart goes out to you. Sending you really big hugs


----------



## babyjoys

Jtog- lotsa hugs coming your way. 

I'm out of the game AF came knocking on my door this morning. Have heavy cramps been bed resting..

Congrats to all the BFP!!


----------



## jtog

Babyjoys- so sorry hun. I really can empathise with you.take care and who knows we may meet on next cycle again.   

Jxx


----------



## Mada1

Congrats to all the BFP!!

I have had bad spotting yday so feel really down today but can't help hoping...
AF supposed not to show up tomorrow or the day after...

   for us all


----------



## jacqui.g

Baby joys and jtog - sending you    and     to you and your Dh. Look after one another and all the best for what ever you decide in the future.


Bubbles - congratulations on your     


Becky -  congratulations on your    I was holding my breath as I was reading your story. You don't Know how much it has hope it's given me. As I too have tested early and got a bfn. So you've given me hope. And for that I thank you. Wishing you and your Dh all the best for the coming 8 months. Once again


----------



## jacqui.g

Becky can I ask you what day embryos you had transferred? 


Thank you x


----------



## Lyndsmac

So sorry to the girls who got BFN     Sending strength to help get you's through xxx


----------



## Becky99

Hi Jacqui,

Thank you - I posted to give some hope, as I had pretty much given up and was feeling very sorry for myself.
I had a 2 day transfer - 1 fresh embryo (they thought it was a 6 cell on my morning call, but when they transferred they said it was 5) and 1 frozen embryo from our last cycle. This was a 4 cell 2 day frozen embryo, but it lost a few cells on thawing, and hadn't yet started to divide again, so it was a long shot to be honest, but they wanted to put them both back together. It was all a bit hectic. After hearing we only had the one initially to transfer, we asked about the frozen one, and they allowed us to drive from Wymondham to Cambridge to collect our frostie the day after my EC!  (I was a bit sore, but it felt good to be doing something positive) The embryologists were amazing and even came in early the following day to thaw our little one out!We then had them both transferred later that day.  

Hope that helps


----------



## XXDDxx

Baby joy & jtog 
I'm so sorry, sending you both lots of hugs today. Give yourself time to process things & take some time out for your self then you can start to think about the next steps with a clear head. 

Xxxxxx


----------



## Butterfly girl

Congratulations bubbles and Becky   
I'm so happy for all the BFPs. It must feel so amazing!

Hugs to those who didn't have good news this month.  

No Lyndsmac I don't have a HPT but I might get one
tomorrow. I'm still a bit scared. 

It's weird how I change my mind hourly about whether
I feel pg or not.

I have a lot riding on this one so I'm trying to be positive.

XBG


----------



## Lyndsmac

Butterfly girl I feel exactly the same, I think 1 min that the cramps are a good sign cause I've never had them this consistent on any other cycle but my acupuncturist told me on a previous cycle that backache isn't good do that's a big worry  xx I've got hpts in here but way to scared to do it xxx


----------



## Lentil

Lyndsmac and Butterfly Girl....exactly the same here xx


----------



## Lyndsmac

Lentil here's a great big   Xxx


----------



## jacqui.g

Thanks Becky, for taking the time to reply.  I think your story has given all of us ladies on here some    
I bet your still in a state of shock. Look after yourself and your precious bean.


----------



## Lyndsmac

Ladies I've just found this

Back pain in early pregnancy is generally because of the way that the hormone progesterone affects a woman’s body. The progesterone softens the ligaments and discs in a woman’s back that support her upper body. This pain will sometimes be accompanied by muscle spasms or cramps in the lower back as well. 


I'm not saying my back pain is caused by pregnacy BUT the progesterone in the passary will most definitely be doing it since it's been constant xxx


----------



## frenchie999

I've got backache today too, I'm only 4dp2dt so defo not pregnancy related as I'm assuming it would be far too early! I'm starting to get a bit frustrated with waiting now!


----------



## Lentil

Lyndsmac    back at u hehe xx thanks or that info, that will defo explain the back ache! Xx


----------



## MrsThor

Congrats to bubbles and becky for you bfp today        

 to those with Bfn today, thinking of you xx


----------



## Weebear

More bfps, look at what I've missed all day!!  

Arm, I've had a load more back ache today, the odd pain/twinge above pubic area and loads of pain in ovaries. I'm so tired at being back to work, my feet are sore and my legs a little achey. Considering I'd barely been out the house in over a week it's not a surprise. I do feel out of the game, just normal cramps for this time of the month. Who is you acu lynds?xx


----------



## Becky99

For what it's worth ladies - I have back pain too - and a splitting headache I've had for days.


----------



## XXDDxx

Becky iv also got a splitting head ach. 

Xxxx


----------



## Lyndsmac

Weebear my acupuncturist is called Maureen and she works at the high street just down the road from the GRI xxx

Becky that's hopeful for us xx I'm starting to feel relived about the back pain now that I know progesterone causes it xx


----------



## BraveGirl

wow great to see BFPs on this thread already, hope its the shape of things to come x


----------



## Lyndsmac

Wanted to say all the best of luck to anyone that's waiting to test 2moz before I forget xxx  Xxx


----------



## Weebear

I saw Maureen day of my transfer as my usual was on holiday. I'm seeing her again of Friday. Saw someone else yesterday. 

Good to kno Becky about the back and head ache. I did have a headache today bit think that was as I've probably only had about a litre of water today and a couple extra drinks. 

Anyone with bfp just feel like their normal usual month, same aches and pains? Told dh I just felt like normal so think he's set up not to expect much.


----------



## Lyndsmac

Weebear I've been seeing Maureen for over a year now - I loooove her, her voice soothes me,when I'm in her office I just feel so relaxed xx  GCRM let Maureen come in and treat me there before and after transfer xx


----------



## Becky99

Yes Weebear (love that name btw) I have been feeling completely normal.. enough to make me doubt the BFP! Lol...
I had the awful dragging back ache I usually get a few days before AF although that's passed now and be replaced by this damn headache - I cannot shift it.
I dont really have any other symptoms at all - last time my boobs were really sore - but not this time - yet! I had a few strange twinges just below and to the left of my belly button, and ovary ache in both sides, but again - put this down to the 'trauma' of EC. I had a strange feeling all around my uterus - sounds ridiculous but a little bit burny, I thought it was just trying to shed its lining for AF - but honestly - how would I feel that, or even know what it feels like! My brain does very weird things to me!
So currently - no real pregnancy symptoms to report. A few hot flushes and that's it.
Spoke to my clinic today, and I have to test again next Tuesday and let them know - then they'll schedule the first scan. Exciting - lets hope we make it that far!


----------



## Weebear

Shady can you change my otd to 8th please?

Ladies I'm getting a lot of pain. Basically my stomach was covered in bruises from the injections. They have all gone now but where I had a giant one is actually really painful just now. I've had pangs on and off all day, the site must be very sensitive still.

Good luck those testing tomorrow, tonnes of baby dust xx


----------



## jacqui.g

All the best to those who are testing tomorrow, sending you     That you all get your BFPs.


----------



## MrsThor

Good luck to all those testing tomorrow, lots of    for you xx


----------



## SarahL2012

Quick question...has anyone else doing Clexane found that they are getting more and more sensitive to the injections?  For the first few days they were fine, but the last two nights have really burnt!!


----------



## Weebear

Not done cleane, but I seemed really sensitive to the amount of injections, I was covered in black bruises


----------



## warrenbud

I'm currently 6dpt and feeling very down today  .  So hoping you ladies testing today get the result you wish for    X


----------



## jacqui.g

Welcome warrenbud, sending you     when is your OTD?


----------



## warrenbud

Wednesday 9th October - so nervous, this is always one of the bits in IVF - I think anyway  . 

When's your Jacqui.g?   To you too


----------



## Lyndsmac

Sarah I'm doing clexane but mines just always stinging a little-no changes xxx


----------



## lozzie lou

gutted tested neg this morning- not meant to test till sat but i had 5 day t and 8 days pt  
Sorry to be a damp clothe, I shouldnt of messed with the power of the sticks- they got me this morning 
Hope people manage to b stronger than me and wait, but I am 13 days all together-surely my body would of produced enough hcg by now? Please help iv turned into a mess


----------



## jacqui.g

Warrenbud - mines on Friday   ,  I'm not feeling to positive. I don't have any symptoms.

How's everyone else doing this morning?


----------



## Lyndsmac

Oh no Lozzie Lou   well you know it can take until day of otd to come back BFP I'm sending you lots of   Cause I know that no matter what anyone really says your gonna have doubt in your mind now xxx

Jacqui I'm not feeling 1% positive... Bn up since 6 this morning feeling sorry for myself xxx


----------



## jacqui.g

Lozzie Lou - I know how the Hpt can tempt you, I caved in on  Sunday and got a negative. Everyone's body is different and hcg levels won't always be detected at the same time for everyone. So hang in there, and stay away from the peesticks     Lol. Sending    And


----------



## lozzie lou

Just feel like a dipstick for testing early but all my symptoms have stopped  so I just couldnt help myself  when I read thd graph that says what the embie is doing on what day imsure it said the hcg would be released by now- god im confused- thankz lynsdmac how are you feeling? Test day Fri? Im just feeling sorry for myself sofa and crap t.v!!

Thanks Jacquie- have you had any spotting or anything- I havent had any of that- only 2 badheadaches and cramping on day 6-7 xxx


----------



## SarahL2012

Sorry in advance for the random message but I'm a bit freaked out and I need to tell someone who'll understand. My clinic really emphasised it was important not to overheat and how it was important to keep your body cool. I've just been stuck in a tunnel on a hot, overcrowded, tube train for 25 minutes which felt like a sauna and I'm worried it's going to have done some damage. I can't stop crying but now have to try to act normal at work as I can't tell anyone why I'm upset. I know it's stupid and probably nothing but I'm not the same rational person I was three weeks ago!!! 

Thanks for letting me rant. I feel better already 😊


----------



## jacqui.g

Lyndsmac, - as OTD day gets closer, I'm getting more nervous. Last week I was so positive. 
We're on the final stretch now     It's our time, we all deserve it.


 To cheer us all up.


----------



## Lyndsmac

Jacqui that's exactly how I feel- last week I thought this is gonna work this time now I'm positive that it's not worked , I've got an appt with my acupuncturist tmoz and I'm looking forward to it...you know that they can get a good indication if pregnant or not from your pulse?  It's called the earth pulse and it supposedly gets slippery-so I'll ask her what she thinks tmoz so I'm fully prepared for Friday xxx


----------



## jacqui.g

Lozzie Lou - I'm the same as you, I had cramping on day 6/7. With headaches and hot flushes. But since then I haven't had any symptoms. I've had no spotting. 
When I got pg with my son, I didn't have any symptoms either. So you just can't tell.


Sarah2012- pls don't worry, you wouldn't have ruined anything. The clinic don't like you to put direct heat on that area as embies don't like it. You may have felt really hot, but the human body is an amazing thing. Your embies are perfectly cosy inside. Wouldn't have noticed a temperature change. Sending     This 2ww does play havoc with our emotions.


----------



## Xtina16

Morning ladies,

I only have a week left for OTD I've been feel very emotional the last few days and been short tempered, woke up this morning and my bloating as gone down a lot   
Good luck to everyone big   X x X


----------



## jacqui.g

Lyndsmac - I've never had acupuncture. Have you found it's helped? Let us know what they think.


----------



## Lyndsmac

Jacqui I find it helps me cause it relaxes me, I get very uptight as we all do while doing tx - the director of my clinic thinks Chinese medicine/therapy really helps xxx


----------



## Butterfly girl

Feeling a bit low. Did a first response and got a negative.
9 do 5dET


----------



## lozzie lou

Butterfly girl- I tested a little early n got neg- but im not letting it get me down after talking to everyone- doesnt mean its over till af comes n I dont feel like she is yet so that is good in my mind  is your otd on fri? Xxx


----------



## Lyndsmac

Butterfly Girl   that's why I'm too scared to do one early cause I won't get it out my head, here's   For BFP on otd xxx


----------



## jacqui.g

Ladies -  STAY AWAY FROM THE PEESTICKS!!!      I know they keep calling us from the drawer, ......" I'm over here, one test won't hurt, I can handle it" .....   No.... They are playing with our minds to send us    . Stay STRONG!!


----------



## lozzie lou

Butterfly girl- I tested a little early n got neg- but im not letting it get me down after talking to everyone- doesnt mean its over till af comes n I dont feel like she is yet so that is good in my mind  is your otd on fri? Xxx


----------



## frenchie999

Put the tests down girls! Bit rich coming from me mind!! I have to tell someone this, I had the most raunchy dream last night, I think I had an orgasm...maybe because it's been a couple of weeks I don't know but I've never had one like that before, I'm quite shocked!!!


----------



## Lyndsmac

Frenchie I thought I was the only one having naughty dreams haha I've bn too embarrassed to say but now I know I'm not the only one   xxx


----------



## frenchie999

Haha I can't believe it, I'm actually gobsmacked by it but glad I'm not the only one!!


----------



## Butterfly girl

French or I had one 2 and 3 days after ET.
Lizzie Lou I'm actually OTD is Saturday but I have to blood test Fri cos its 
not open Sar.
Have I tested myself into depression?
Yes


----------



## XXDDxx

Ok girls bit of hope her for the early testers that got their neg today. 

As you all know iv bn getting positives the last few day getting darker each day, this morn I woke to do my other test FR pee'd on it waited, waited, waited ....nothing! Looked again & had the faintest line ever! Cried for an hour convinced it was all over. Decided to do the other test in the box & the line couldn't have bn any darker straight away! I'm guessing the first one was a faulty test! DO NOT trust the pee sticks! They are evil!! 

Xxx


----------



## sickofwaiting

Hi everyone 
I am on my 2ww. OTD is 7th October. I am going slowly mad! I have no symptoms whatsoever. Not even got any side effects from the progesterone. When I stimmed I didn't get any bloating or cramping, it literally felt like nothing was happening. I am hoping I am just lucky and not really a symptom-y person!! 

Good luck to you all xx


----------



## Becky99

Totally agree with XXDDXX and Jacqui! Stay away from the tests. 
Butterfly girl - I agree with you - I tested myself into depression and its an awful thing... right up to the day before my OTD I was getting negatives - despite what the charts say about when you should be able to get a result - sometimes the hormones can mask a positive anyway, so you may need just that extra day for it to show. Worked for me. Got my first positive yesterday on my OTD. So Lozzie Lou et al - stay strong, and keep being positive until OTD.   

Sarah2012 - totally agree with Jacqui's comments - I think you're little one's will be fine. You may have got hot, but you didnt apply direct heat to them, so inside, they should be fine.

AFM - Still got this darned headache, and its still my only symptom. It's actually quite debilitating. Contemplating my normal yoga class tomorrow morning, but not sure if I should go. Any advice ladies? I read that the British Wheel of Yoga suggests that women who have had IVF should avoid yoga for the first 20 weeks because of a very small risk of early miscarriage. On the other hand, gentle exercise is supposed to be good. Confused!!

Best of luck to all those testing today - and stay strong everyone else.


----------



## lozzie lou

Oh my god frenchie so did I! I would never of said but when I saw your post I thought it might b accetable   but my dream was scary to- about a group on teenagers trying to kill me and surrounding my house then the raunchy bit...... dear oh dear!!!


----------



## lozzie lou

Butterfly- I totally wish I hadnt now, feel like I want to try again every morning till otd  defo burst the bubble of comfort for myself- havent told dp  really dont want to have to tell him it didnt work- id be gutted for mainly that reason- just wanna give him a bubba so bad 
Xxdd are the test your doing cheappies or clear blue etc? I had a clear blue that just says not pregnant or 1-2 weeks, im going to get the test with lines I think! 
Jacqui I will try and stick to your advice  Xxxx


----------



## desphil1976

Hello all,

Wishing all of us really positive vibes. This is my 1st FET, had 1st fresh cycle and embryo transfer in July with OTD 05/08 and BFN despite 2 text book perfect (according to embryologist) blacts transferred. This time had the endometrial scratch and embryo glue so hope they stick.

1st fresh transfer had bloating, sore breasts, discharge etc (sorry if TMI) however this cycle feel absolutely nothing no symptoms at all apart from some twinges in lower right abdomen over previous 2 days.

As we have had 1 blighted ovum, 2 ectopic pregnancies with 1 tube removed and other damaged since we married two years ago yesterday I am sincerely hoping that we have some joy soon as we have not had an easy ride since marrying. 

Financially, emotionally and otherwise not sure how much more we can endure but I'm praying that God cuts us some slack really soon 

So to all my 2 ww companions, I wish baby dust to you all!


----------



## Ctmta17

12 days past 5dt and decided to test one day early -negative result!

we really thought it had worked this time as i have had no bleeding and on our 2 previous cycles I had bleed few days prior to test day! Totally devastated as this was our first cycle with immune treatment, was on predisilone 10mg,clexane, aspirin and intralipids! Also had scratch to help with implantation! 

Rang clinic and they still want me to continue with medication and retest in 2days! 

Has anyone been in similar situation and ended up with a positive result!


----------



## Autumnal

Hi
This is my first post...Im 4dp5dt OTD 8/10 ...waiting and waiting and waiting and waaaaaaiting its all a bit consuming!! I keep purposefully shutting the laptop banning myself from googling but that lasts all of 15minutes... as I come up with another ridiculous question to type into the ether!!!! 
These forums are a real help though as It really is difficult explaining it to other people...my partner he is lovely and supportive and I know terrified in his own way ...keeps telling me to be positive for the emb... I was really positive and hopefully up to 2 days after 5dt when the clinic phoned to tell me the other 3 embryos hadnt survived...this came at me a bit hard and I admit I didnt expect it! lost confidence with it all going to work at all... but musnt be negative I know! caved and did a HPT yesterday which OF COURSE was neg as way too early, but at least I know the trigger is out my system... now trying to occupy my mind with other things..of which there is tons to do in the house and would be useful to use this time to get done...but oh no here I sit and cogitate   I have had tons of symptoms too...only synchronising nicely with and mimicking pregnancy and crinone gel side effects...

wish you all the luck...just wanted to say I know how your feeling xxx


----------



## XXDDxx

Lozzie in using FR clear blue is brutal! Even I can't bring myself to test with that! Iv got a clear blue & just read the box & it's not as sensitive as FR they say only a few ppl get a + 4 days before their period where as FR says 6. 

AFM I feel so sick is it nerves or can you get sickness this early on? 

Xxxx


----------



## lozzie lou

Hi Autumn- yes that is an early test sweetie so dont worry bout that 1  what happened to your eggs? Was it thawing or did they not make it into the freezer? Thats a shame but keep positive for your little embie 
What symptoms have u had? This forum has been brilliant- so nice to talk freely and know people understand


----------



## lozzie lou

Whats fr? Sorry im a little ! I wont b using a clear blue again- looked so final seeing the words not pregnant  want to use test with lines x x x


----------



## Autumnal

Hi Thanks Lozzie lou...
well as brief as possible I got 10 eggs, 6 ICSI, 4 survived, 2 looked a little suspect day 4 fertilsed... 2 were really good...one in me   and had high hopes for the other one (or 3 of them) anyway not to be so none frozen but one fresh transfer 28th Sept...and I am so lucky to have this one...its just the waiting, which is stating the obvious!! what will be will be xxx fingers crossed for everyone I need to keep postive and unglum x Thankyou for you kind words and yes these forums give a wealth of information as no one of us is textbook   x


----------



## sickofwaiting

Hi Autumnal - sorry to hear your eggs didn't make it to freezing. Mine didn't either. I had 9 to begin with, had 2 transferred and the remaining 7 didn't make it! Was a bit gutted. But keep thinking I've got the best 2 in me so just hoping and praying they stick. Best of luck to you, try not to think about the other embies and focus on your precious one. I think it's quite common that the others don't make it, apparently only 1 in 4 couples have anything left to freeze. 

xxx


----------



## XXDDxx

Lozzie Lou
Sorry it's First Response iv been in this site too long! 
No defo no more of them! How awful for you to see that! 

Xxxx


----------



## Luck2014

Hello Sharry and ladies,

I am new to the forum and would like to ask if I could please be added to the list for 15th October (ICSI)? Thank you.

It's lovely to find such a supportive network of people with the same goal. I shall look forward to chatting with you on here over the next couple of weeks.http://static.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/Smileys/classic/smiley.gif


----------



## Skys the limit

Hi girls I'm in the 2ww test on Friday vv nervous as soooo want it to work this time round is there anybody else testing Saturday and is any one having any symptoms as yet?
I had two frozen graded 5b/c c and another 5cc do you think I have a chance? Xxxx
Love to here your replies


----------



## Kirsten T

Hi Everyone,

I'm also very new to forums and posting so not even sure whether I'm doing it right. This is my second 2WW, have had one FET this time. Am due to test on Sunday, but have done two clear blue tests and both showed those dreaded NOT PREGNANT words. I have heard that they are the best tests to use so now I'm really worried as I haven't tested early really, the last time was this morning which is 13 days post transfer. I think that it must be no go for me again, but I haven't bled yet. Last time with my FET I bled on day 10 so I knew that I wasn't pregnant. Now I don't know what to think. Does anyone have any advice? I feel for everyone going through this, it is so hard! x


----------



## Lyndsmac

Hi all

I think that to get BFP a lot of things come into factor, I used to think if I had good grade embryos then it's a guarantee but not really they still need to hatch and then implant,I now think it's all about luck  

Sending lots of   to everyone- I sure could be doing with some myself and hello to all the new peeps who have joinedxxx


----------



## Butterfly girl

Thanks Becky, what you said really helped. I gotta wait 2 more days. Hopefully some HCG will be floating around by then.

I agree Lozzie Lou, I wish I hadn't tested either:😢 I should have stayed in PUPO.

Jackie and Lyndsy you're right lets wait til OTD and get a wonderful, happy, well deserved BFN

Hi to all the new girls and wishing you loads of  
Here's a hint new girls, DON'T PEE TEST!!!


----------



## lozzie lou

Oh no been having low down pains today. They come and go- still no spotting of any kind. I feel drained today. Fed up with wishing and waiting,  just need to know now xxxx


----------



## canim13

Hi all

This is my second 2ww with 3 blast! This is 9dp 5dt and tested neg on cb digital Totally gutted!
Called clinic to see if stop to go I. For bloods tomo and they still want me In.
Don't really have any hope and feel crap
Last time I had 3 x 2dt and got a possitive test on day 9 but sadly turned into A chemical 
There should be enough hcg in my system now surely ESP with being Blasts 

Has anyone had similar and got poss on OTD?


----------



## Becky99

canim13 - dont panic - its not over till its over! I tested negative the day before my OTD, and then got a BFP the morning of OTD. It really can be as sensitive as 1 day making all the difference.
Clear Blue Digital need a fairly high level of HCG compared to a FRER test, so it may not be a true negative. Don't give up hope - your bloods will give you a much clearer picture tomorrow. Sending hugs and positive thoughts for tomorrow.    

Chin Up! xx


----------



## canim13

Thanks Becky 

I thi m it's because I used them last time and it showed pregnant so just stuck to them

Will wait till tomo xx


----------



## Kirsten T

Thanks Becky, that makes me feel better too ... I guess I will just have to wait until Sunday and stop trying to second guess the clear blue test.


----------



## Skys the limit

Hi girls can you tell me your grades of your frosties that were on board? And your results I'm worrying I'm getting a lot of period pain today is it all over for me! Xx please help!


----------



## Lyndsmac

Skys the limit sorry hon I had a fresh transfer, I think alot of clinics grade differently aswell- hold onto hope,it's not over until it's over xxx


----------



## Becky99

Skysthelimit - I had one frostie and 1 fresh transferred this cycle, and got a bfp yesterday. I'm not sure which one implanted tho (maybe both!!). My frostie was a 4 cell 2 day when it was frozen, and although came through the thaw, lost a few cells, so went in at just a 2 cell!! Not sure on its grade though.

Try not to worry about the period pain, pregnancy can mimick the same pains, so try and stay positive. Sending positive thoughts your way


----------



## Weebear

So hard to keep up on here.

Stay away from the sticks everyone!! If you see bfn before times it'll mess you up. Don't do it!

I was crying this morning convinced it was over, had cramps in the night. None today but very sore head, could be lack of water although I've had 1-2 litres. Feeling very down and like the whole thing is pointless.


----------



## Lyndsmac

Oh Weebear I meant to tell you I managed to talk Maureen into treating me 2moz...she didn't want to cause I test on Friday and she said there would be no point but she can tell if BFP by your pulse so I would rather her give me an indicator on how things are looking xxx

Again I hope your cramps and sore heads are a good sign hun-it's soooo hard not to get upset isn't it   And I'm at the point that I'm feeling angry about it all now lol xxxx


----------



## Weebear

I was feeling really positive for you lynds, especially with Eeva and the blasts. I'm seeing Maureen in Friday, don't know if I want to be told a yes or a no, desicions! Xx


----------



## lozzie lou

Just wanted to say thanks for all the support today. Made me get up and get busy, feel better now  hope your all ok- I deliberately didnt buy any more ptests as I wont be brave enough to test with clear blue lol!!! Xxx


----------



## Lyndsmac

Weebear I don't think she'd guarantee yes it no but she just says your pulses are good or they aren't...she said she was very hopeful for me on my last cycle.  I felt hopeful about this cycle to start but the craziness of the 2nd week in 2ww takes over....do if bfn gonna go to my doc and ask for hysteroscopy - what you think?xxx


----------



## Weebear

Good for you Lizzie lou.

Lynds, yes it would definitely. Know what you mean, I felt so positive, now I don't. Xxx


----------



## lozzie lou

Wee bear hope you get your spirits up hun- try and think good positive thoughts and hopefully your mind will over come how stressful it all is.   
Question- is it still possible to have period even when your doing the cyclogest pessaries?  Xxx


----------



## BraveGirl

hi ladies

well ihave managed not to test.  might cave tomorrow as 12dpo which is when my son's BFP showed up but I am scared to have my hopes dashed so might chicken out.

for the clexane question - i have no pain becasue I inject where my stomach is numb from the c sectiom.  last time they did get more painful because as the blood is thinner it bruises more.

so sorry for those with BFN, life can be very cruel.

praying for everyone else. xx


----------



## BraveGirl

lozzie lou - yes you can still get your AF if you are on the pessaries :-(


----------



## Becky99

Just wanted to wish all those testing in the next few days the very best of luck.
Will be thinking of you and keeping everything crossed.    
Also - just wanted to say that this forum and its support has been, and continues to be such a massive support. Thank you!


----------



## lilacheva

hi girls

not been on for a while ive just been sat reading all your posts !! so happy for you guys with your BFP  :   
guys with the BFN i am so sorry and i wish this was easier i really do   

afm i am now 13dp6dt and i know i could test now but i am petrified i really am , i am on an 18day wait ( mon)but i will hold off until sunday i think !!! id rather stay  in pupo land am !!
does anyone know if af can show if on elleste solo ? still no sign as yet 
hope everyone is managing to stay as normal as possible 
none knows my OTD except you guys   

xxx


----------



## Skys the limit

My frosties were a 5 b/c c and a 5 cc what are your thoughts god I hate this I wish it was Saturday so I will know either way! Xx


----------



## Luck2014

Lilacheva, Know what you mean about keeping in the bubble of pupo - I am defo going to wait until ODT.


----------



## Thompson13

Good evening Ladies.

My husband and I are currently 4 days into our 2ww!we have just completed our first icsi treatment cycle. This was due to my hubby's low sperm count. Nothing wrong with me (apart from feeling I'm going mental with this waiting lol!). 

I had 11 eggs collected on the 24th September 7 were mature enough to fertilise. 6 fertilised with icsi and out of those six on the weds we had 5 embryos. There were 4 top quality and one good, so on day three as there was no 'front runner' they wanted to take it to day 4. 

I have researched over and over but can't find much on the 4 day ET. They were very nearly blastocycsts however they were graded M2 and M3. ON Saturday 28th I had these two out back.

I am worried as they were not 5 day and they were not top quality by this point, they were good but they were morula's early blasts, the embryologist at the bcrm was amazing and said I should not be disappointed as they are still good quality and  they did well to keep going. My other two went on for a couple more days but were not strong enough to freeze which also made me worry about the two they choose to put back. 

Has anyone else had success with a 4 day? 

My hubby is away now as he is in the forces and I am going a bit mad.  I am desperate to test but know it will be negative! 

It's lovely seeing how you all support one another here and if I could join the club that would be great! 

I think self preservation had set in before now, but I don't know how I will cope with a negative as I haven't prepared myself, it just dawned on me and the past two days I have felt so low and so exhausted! I cried a lot yesterday and it was the first time in the cycle I have felt so blue! 

Would be lovely to hear anyone's opinions on my situation. I haven't had many symptoms just bit of cramping and can smell a lot more than I used too be able too!  But nothing else. When should I expect implantation? 

Thank you so much.

B x


----------



## SarahL2012

Jacqui and Becky - thank you so much for your reassuring words this morning. I did read them but couldn't reply at wok for fear of crying again! It all seems so trivial now but I really appreciated having this form to pour out my fears and emotions so thanks all! 

Brave girl - that makes sense re the clexane. It didn't hurt so much tonight but I'm definitely bruising more. 

Welcome to all the new joiners to the thread.  I don't know how I'd have got through the last few weeks without all theses ladies to talk to


----------



## Tito

Morning ladies just want to say goodluck to you all we r officially out got BFN this morning n AF arrived

Thank you


----------



## HH2808

Big Hugs Tito, you've had quite a journey and so sorry you did not get good news x x x 

Thompson13,  we asked at our clinic why they only did 2,3 or 5 day transfers and no day 4 - it was something to do with the way the cells changed on day 4 which made it harder to see the progress, so that maybe why you don't see many with 4 day transfers -  i guess every clinic is different though and they know and understand best what to do.  There's a good post in the 2ww area of this forum that explains the changes in the embryo's - but only 3 or 5 days pt, so you may need to guesstimate for your day 4. 

I can imagine you are going mad, especially if your DH is not with you, every twinge, cramp, headache, blood spot or lack of  keep you feeling concerned & wondering if it's all towards the +ve result we pray for - and you are missing that person to raise the concerns with.  Keep busy is all I can say it helps pass the days quicker.

Good luck all ladies testing today x x x


----------



## Lentil

Tito,      I am so sorry. You have been through hell and I hope u get your dream one day soon. Xxx

Hi Thompon13 .. Go on the 2ww board and there is a page that's really helpful and tells you what stage the embryo will be at. I think (I should know as I have read it so many time) that by 7 days past ET for a 5 day embie or 9 days past for a 3 day embie that implantation is complete. So I guess you must be around that point with a 4 day embie?   

Lilacheva and Bravegirl well done for not crumbling and for sticking to OTD xxx   

Canim pma pma   

Lozzielou and Butterflygirl step away from the psticks! Lol xx  

To absolutely everyone else and those I have mentioned         

L
Xxx


----------



## Lyndsmac

Tito   I'm so sorry hun xxx

I won't be long behind you cause I woke during the night with one of my telltale signs that af is on her way   I've got an appt with my acupuncturist today and if I didn't I would have tested today and put myself out my misery

Good luck to any lovely ladies testing today   Xxx


----------



## Weebear

Tito, so sorry. There's always the hope that were wrong and af isn't in her way, I think we ladies know don't we!

Afm, temp drop this morning, quite significantly. I no longer have sore nips, expecting af sat or sun at latest now. Not had any back cramps since Tuesday night, but that happens sometimes, my body tries to trick me. 

Best of luck for the bfps and condolences for the bfns xx


----------



## canim13

Well not feeling possitive at all for my bloods this morning

Woke up at 4 so did a cheeky test and still bfn and used a fr text this time

I still have to get bloods for clinic tho so just feeling empty to be honest

Don't no if this is it for us as spent a lot of money as cant get nhs  because I 
Have 2 kids already from previous marriage.  Really feel for my husband 

Will repost back this after ok when it's confirmed

Good luck to all xx


----------



## lozzie lou

Looks like we are all feeling a little negative- was awake quite a bit last night with shooting pains in my stomach. Probably wind.....  
But burping alot last 2 dayz. I am 50\50 I just dont know what will happen 
Canim dont give up till you know for sure. My hopes are with you
Tito sorry to hear that. Is it your otd today?
Lyndsmac. Im praying all my belly pains are some good signs not af but im not sure really  good luck xx
Thanks lentil im not touching 1 stick until Saturday. ..... promise 
Thompson welcome!  We will try to keep u sain!! Dont know much about 4 day blasts but I know that you still stand a good chance. Good luck xxxx


----------



## Lyndsmac

Lizzie Lou I'm so certain of bfn that I'm not doing my clexane injection or pessary 

I'm also gonna go to my doctor to bug him for a hysteroscopy cause this will be my 4 th failed transfer, surely he will refer me.

I've got the cheek to say this but keep positive everyone   Xxx


----------



## Becky99

Come on girls! You're strong  - stay positive...  
I know the 2ww turns us all into complete nutcases, and it truly is an emotional rollercoaster - but our bodies all respond differently, and hormones can play cruel tricks too. I'm sending massive positive thoughts to everyone, and huge condolencies to anyone with a confirmed bfn, I'm sorry   
We need another BFP to lift the spirits....


----------



## Lentil

Nnnooooooooooo Lyndsmac! You must continue the meds hunny. Remember BFP symptoms are very similar to AF symptoms      




Pma pma pma girlies 
Xxx


----------



## Thompson13

Hi ladies,

Thank you all for your kind words and support! I really appreciate it. I'm so sorry for those who got a BFN. My thoughts go out to you.

I also had a funny night as every time it rolled over or touch my breasts it woke me as they are  tender and so sore! Not to mention a lot bigger! But I guess that's the joys of the pessaries...

For the others that had bad nights keep strong and think positively I have found meditating and Acupuncture really helps with that! 

Good luck to everyone I will keep you all in my prayers. 

P.s I read the thread thank you on embie development after a transfer! I think I have applied it to a 4 day transfer! Thanks again ladies.


----------



## BraveGirl

did first response today ar 12dpo  - BFN.

Blood test at clinic tomorrow but im sure its not worked now :-(


----------



## Lyndsmac

Brave girl  i hope that it changes for 2moz xxx

I think me and DH are going to look into a surrogate now but I'm gonna try have a hysteroscopy 1st xxx


----------



## Lentil

Brave girl     not over yet sweety.


Lyndsmac    it's not over either. Have you thought about DE/DS? Have you been told why up to now you are not getting BFP? Xx


----------



## Thompson13

Can I please be added Sharry. 2 fresh embies put back on Saturday 28th September Due to test on the 11 th october. Icsi.

Thank you
Xx


----------



## Lyndsmac

Lentil we don't need DE/DS we got 6 perfect embryos 2 high EEVA predictors and the other 4 went to day 5 blast and in freeze now-I just think its my womb there's something wrong with-I had a previous pelvic infection from my ruptured ectopic so I don't know if that could be causing it?xxx I would consider DE if they suggested it but they said all looks good-I gave no Fallopian tubes now but have had 2 natural BFP before xxx


----------



## frenchie999

Havent been on for a while but have been lurking about! Congats to all BFP's!

To those who have bfn, its not necessarily over till af shows her face!

Afm, not much to report, feel ok, back to work on Monday, kinda looking forward to the distraction! Going to test early as my otd is 2 weeks and 5 days after EC and I know I will get a result before that!


----------



## Lentil

Lyndsmac .. I wish you all the very best. The only other thing I suggest is kariotype testing. I have had 2 OE pregnancies both mc and it was due to a translocation in my gene 21 rather than me being unable to carry a child to term.
Anyway, your OTD isn't until tomorrow! Xxx


----------



## Autumnal

Hi 
Had to pop out yesterday but some very kind words from members particularly lozzie lou...... we need a bit of what Becky 99s got...
Quote " Come on girls! You're strong  - stay positive...  
I know the 2ww turns us all into complete nutcases, and it truly is an emotional rollercoaster - but our bodies all respond differently, and hormones can play cruel tricks too. I'm sending massive positive thoughts to everyone, and huge condolencies to anyone with a confirmed bfn, I'm sorry   
We need another BFP to lift the spirits....
     
    "



what lovely encouragement thankyou...its hard to keep positive thoughts when you have all this time to think!! but its better to keep chins up until otherwise xxxx


----------



## Autumnal

I cut and pasted text instead of quoting properly as im not quite sure how to do... oopths! 

Im 5dp5dt today and a BFN surprise surprise ...my cramping has lessened and my boobs sore but less... must keep positive xxx


----------



## Butterfly girl

Good luck to all of us testing tomorrow, including myself!!

May the 4th be with you!!!!  

I'm gonna pray for a whole bundle of BFP's for us
all.

May the dust well and truly settle onto all of us for
36 weeks.
  

XBG


----------



## Lentil

Butterflygirl hear hear! Right back at u babe     and all round. What time are tomorrows testers getting results if bloods or doing tests if hpts? Xxx


----------



## Autumnal

Yes good luck butterfly girl and everyone else testing soon xxx


----------



## jessy13

Hi,

Can I join you please. I had 2 x day 5 blasts put back yesterday (is that 1dp5dt?) , OTD is 16th October. Just had a call from embryologists that 2 were still going strong this morning and they have exceeded freezing criteria and are now snow babies.

I've got niggly belly pains, extreme boob soreness (putting down to pessaries) and my trigger shot is out of my system.

Ladies who are giving up before OTD, don't! I know many people who have tested before OTD and got a BFN and the next day got a strong BFP. Stay strong, 

Jess, x


----------



## canim13

Well I so confused

I just did another test CBD and this one said pregnant 1 to 2 weeks

Then the clinic call with my results 8.1 which is extremely low so why is it showing
Up on tests as I thought CBD was at least 25?

It don't look too good but will need another blood test on Monday 
So I'm clutching to straws but until they say stop meds I keep praying


----------



## Weebear

Good newscainim xx


----------



## Luck2014

Hi 

Anyone know why different clinics have different waiting times - I'm on an 18 day wait from 28.9.2013?  Is anyone else testing on 15th Oct?


----------



## canim13

Thanks weebear but I'm not too confident and the clink. Did say was very low

Last time my first bloods came back at 87

Still I suppose I will keep going till they say stop!

Xx


----------



## Weebear

Someone said to me the otd is calculated 17 days from your hcg shot.


----------



## Lyndsmac

Weebear that someone would be me lol it is 17 days after trigger-well that's the way my last 2 clinics have done it

Canim13 I hope the hcg keeps rising nicely hun

And I loooove the saying "let the 4th be with you" butterfly girl cheered me right up xxx

Good luck to everyone testing 2moz xxx


----------



## Weebear

How did u get on with mo lynds? Xx


----------



## Lyndsmac

Weebear it went well-she gave me into trouble for saying I wasn't gonna take my clexane and pessary anymore,she said it's not over until I get bfn from bloods and that she's holding out hope,my pulse was all over the place so she done anxiety points on my scalp and wrists xxxx


----------



## Weebear

Do you get cramps in your back or tummy area or both? She is lovely and just a very natural person. Xx


----------



## Lyndsmac

Weebear I have lower back pain and constant cramps until yesterday and a wee couple today-Maureen is just lovely,I swear she just soothes me so much - how are you feeling?xxx


----------



## Dory10

Autumnal ~ just read your quote about being strong and it made me have a little weep but in a good way   Thank you just what I needed xxx


----------



## Weebear

I was almost in tears a couple of times at my course. I had to role play mother and told he couldn't have had a nicer one. ;( have cried a lot since I got home. I'm so out I kno I am. I have a smell down below of af, kindly sugary, sorry tmi. Xx 

Adding this bit in. I wish everyone all the best with their bfps. I'm going to just sign myself out just now. I know what's ahead for me. Sending lots of baby dust. Good luck ladies. Xx


----------



## Kirsten T

Gosh busy day on the forum! So sorry for those with BFNs. Thinking of you. I am now holding out til my test date which is Sunday, no sign of AF yet, but also two negative PTs so I don't know what to think anymore. I am having NHS treatment so all I have to do is ring in with a urine PT result on the day. Can that be right? Should I be going to the GP and getting a blood test?

Lots of positive vibes to everyone, particularly those testing soon. xxx


----------



## MrsThor

Hi all

Kirsten-I am NHS too and only do a HPT. I think there are definitely bonus to the blood test for what I have read as they can tell a lot more info but I guess NHS just wont pay for it. If I get BFP they then book in a scan to check for heart beat. Good luck with the test on sunday! keeping my fingers crossed for you.

Hi to everyone else! congrats to any BFPs and   for any BFNs. GL to those who will be testing tomorrow. hope everyone is doing ok in the 2ww. I must admit im struggling but no HPTs done yet. Hoping to hold out until OTD.  had a ffw things that could be symptoms but just trying not to dwell on it if im honest, what will be will be!  to all xx


----------



## Lyndsmac

All the very best of luck to all my fellow testers tmoz - I've got bloods at 10 and I reckon I won't get the results until after 2ish which is good cause DH will be home around 1.30ish xxxx

Praying for lots and lots of BFPS   Xxxx


----------



## jacqui.g

Evening ladies,

I would also like to wish my fellow testers all the best for tomorrow  

Welcome all newbies, that have entered the dreaded wait sending  

I feel sick, with nerves as though I'm entering the lions den arrrgh!!!!


----------



## frenchie999

Good luck for testing tomorrow ladies, hope we get some bfp's! I'm nervous for you all, don't want to leave my 2ww bubble yet, I'm 6dp2dt so no doubt I'll be breaking out the hpt early next week lol


----------



## Luck2014

Good luck to anyone testing tomorrow - fingers crossed.

Just wondering if anyone else has had cravings for sweet stuff like you do at the time of month - I have and I don't usually for the rest of the month.  Hoping this could be another symptom for pregnancy but got a horrible feeling it's the other.  Any info will be gratefully received.


----------



## sickofwaiting

Argh all this waiting is driving me mad. It's so weird because you go through all the IVF and it's constant needles and pain and scans and procedures and then it's just like back to work/normal life like it never happened!! I thought I would feel different somehow but nope the same old me, and no symptoms whatsoever. No idea what to think. I've got to stop trying to work out if it's worked! 4 sleeps to go til my OTD. Hubby is telling me not to count down the days. Men really don't think the same as women do they! 

Good luck to everyone testing tomorrow

p.s SSSmith - I have just eaten a bag of sweets, but to be honest that is not unusual at all for me!

xxx


----------



## Lentil

Good luck for tomorrow everyone who has OTD of 4th! And anyone doing early hpt's too    lol
Xxx


----------



## XXDDxx

Good luck to all the testers Tmo! Will be keeping everything crossed & hope to come on Tmo to see lots of BFP's 

Please don't count yourselfs out until your OTD. It's so hard you have to have hope. 
If I didn't know I was preg i would think AF was on its way. Please please try & stay strong. 

Xxxx


----------



## BraveGirl

good luck for everyone tomorrow.

I have to go into clinic for bloods first thing and then I should know by 2pm.  With my son I got a BFP on 12dpo whereas this cycle I have not so I am not really holding out much hope.  

I am not doing another HPT before the bloods tomorrow because so far as I am concerned I know that outcome and I dont need to see another negative test.

If it is bad news I will cope.

I started trying for  a baby 10 years ago when I was 30.  SInce that time I have had 2 laproscopies, 2 hysteroscopies, endometrial scratch, level 1 and level 2 immun tests, I have had 3 egg collections, 6 embryo transfers with a total of 12 embryos put back, I have had 3 (now 4 BFN), I have had 1 miscarriage and I have a wondeful son who is 2.5years old.

I am very lucky to have him at all.

If this cycle is a negative, I am ready now (I turn 40 next month) to draw a line under infertiity, the heartache of it, the constant back of the mind worry, the rollercoaster of the 2WW and the loss of a baby that I will never forget.

I am ready to move on now with the rest of my life.


----------



## Skys the limit

Brave girl- what makes you think it's failed? Xxxx


----------



## Skys the limit

Just seen your from Wakefield too that's were I'm from originally were about are you? How strange! X


----------



## BraveGirl

skys the limit - I think it has not worked because I got a negative on first response this morning (12dpo).

I grew up in sheffield, went to Uni in Hull and lived in Leeds for 12 years.  I moved to wakefield in 2007.

where do you live now?


----------



## Skys the limit

I lived in Wakefield town itself, I know live in Essex with my partner of 8 years and my four cats! 
What grades were your embies you put back, did you have 1 or  2
My clinic told me to keep taking my mess even if I got a neg on a medicated cycle as I test Saturday so will go for the bloods regardless Monday! Keep positive! Do you have symptoms? Xxxx


----------



## Skys the limit

Remember every cycle is different too!


----------



## BraveGirl

I thought I had symptoms but now think maybe I imagined them!

I had 2 grade 1 day 2 embryos put back. Same as my son's cycle. They were frosties from his cycle.


----------



## Kirsten T

Thanks Mrs Thor. Think if I do not have a positive result or AF by Sunday I may go to my GP and demand a blood test! I just want to know now one way or the other. Good luck to you too. Fingers crossed xx


----------



## Thompson13

Good luck today brave girl. Everything crossed to you and a hug  
Also to everyone else testing today hugs and your all in my prayers! 

This morning I was 6 days past transfer and have put my pessary in and had some dark brown discharge with the discharge of the pessary I hope this is not my period! I don't test for a week! Not really had cramping but very sore bbs!

Please could anyone give me a success story from spotting or tell me of their own experiences?

Thank you. And sorry for too much info given above.


----------



## warrenbud

Hi Thompson 13  . My first IVF cycle I had a full bleed the week of testing. I spent the whole week in tears as I was convinced it was over but I waited to my test date and got a BFP  
It's so difficult to tell what's going inside us. I've had 4 IVF cycles now and everyone has been different!

I wish you all the luck in the world    What day do you test?


----------



## Skys the limit

Bravegirl i had 2 put back one was a 5 b/c c and a 5 cc do you think i have a chance i test tomorrow but im terrified of doing it i will buy a test today.
Does anyone know the best test to buy? Xx


----------



## Lyndsmac

Sky's the limit - I've heard that first response early response is the best to use xxx


----------



## Skys the limit

Aw really thanks lynds i was going to get the clear blue digi but i will have a look now you said that cx


----------



## warrenbud

Brave girl  I like Digital clearblue if you can bear waiting for the word/words to pop up. I know some have said the prefer first response because your waiting for a line to appear instead.

Good luck for tomorrow


----------



## Skys the limit

Lyndsmac is it your test date today? Xx

Warrenbud thanks im soooooo nervous i dont want it to be neg when do you test xx


----------



## Lyndsmac

Sky's the limit - yes  

Not holding out much hope - I've had no bleeding but af isn't due until tmoz- got my bloods at 10 this morning-I'm too scared to test myself,I normally alway do but can't take another neg test xxx hope you get you BFP if you test early xxx


----------



## warrenbud

Sky's the limit I test on the 9th and am dreading it, my biological clock is ticking so loud now I can hear it    Think I'm going to buy a bottle of wine to have on standby just encase it's not good news for me!

But I'm trying to stay positive and chilled as I now this can help


----------



## Skys the limit

Lyndsmac what makes you think its not worked? Im sure it has just think positive you havnt bled there id nothing to say ur not? Every cycle is different
i had no symptoms what so ever on my last fet got a neg
this time round i bled before they went in thought i was loosing all my lining scary stuff, i have cramped really bad from transfer some days its all a rollercoaster its awful xx

Warrenbud what grades did you hsve put back if you font mind me asking? Yesi got s bottle of something too in the cupboard xx


----------



## Lyndsmac

Sky's the limit my period isn't due until tmoz so I wouldn't have bleed and I've never bleed early my period come like clockwork - I could put money on it that it's not worked...I don't know why I know I just do  xxx


----------



## Skys the limit

Lyndsmac i thought the progesterone stopped you bleeding how many bullets are you taking


----------



## Lyndsmac

Sky's the limit I'm not on cyclogest I'm on crinone gel and only take it once a day-the pessaries do generally stop the bleeding but some ppl still bleed xxx


----------



## warrenbud

I had 2 x grade 1's and 1 x grade 2 so 3 chances hopefully.


----------



## Skys the limit

Warenbud wow thats amazing and after the thaw id would be really excited u got some strong ones there! Xx

Lyndsnac its amazing how clinics use different stuff


----------



## Butterfly girl

Hi girls,
I unfortunately got a ( less than 3) result today. It is however a day before my OTD so I will test again on Monday.

Clutching at some very fine straws.

Hope you all do better than me.

BG


----------



## Lyndsmac

Butterfly Girl what do you mean less than 3? Xxx

So I've had my bloods done, now the real waiting begins xxxx


----------



## BraveGirl

As suspected BFN for me x


----------



## Lyndsmac

I'm still waiting on results - no one else heard back yet then either

Bravegirl   there's nothing I can say to make you feel better xxx


----------



## Skys the limit

Oh no big hugs out to everyone I really don't want to do mine tomorrow now! I feel really rubbish! 

Lyndsmac I'm keeping everything bloody crossed for you when are they ringing? Xx


----------



## Lyndsmac

Sky's the limit I'm keeping my fingers tightly crossed for you xx

They never said when they'd phone I reckon won't be for a few hours yet xxx


----------



## Skys the limit

God this is awful I can't imagine what your thinking I might wait for my bloods on Monday and live in this bubble for another two days I will get to know within 10 mins if it has worked or not  she said I could test tomorrow I would rather wait and get a real blood result xx so I can live on pupu land for a little while longer xx


----------



## Lentil

Well my blood test is positive but only 23 at 9dp5dt and retest is Monday. The Dr did warn me it doesn't look good. So peed off. Good luck everyone xx


----------



## Lyndsmac

Lentil I'm sorry that your peed off hun xx I hope they double over the weekend 

Congrats xxxx


----------



## Lentil

Thanks hun. Hope you get your call soon and a BFP xxx


----------



## jacqui.g

Afternoon ladies,


So sorry bravegirl,  I know how devastating it is,  look after yourself and Dh   

Lentil, I hope the numbers double for you. Look after yourself   


Lyndsmac  I hope you get your BFP.  


AFM - I tested this morning and got a bfn, I kinda of knew, but was just hoping Lady Luck may have glanced my way. But sadly not. I feel such a failure, why can't I be just like any other normal woman    Without all of the planning drugs etc... Today I'm going to cry all my tears, have a soak in a hot bubble bath. Gather my thoughts, then dust myself off. 
I'll probably get back on the roller-coaster of FET, in January as we have 2 remaining frosties left. I know I can't move forward until I've exhausted every avenue. So in the word of Scarlett O'Hara ' tomorrow is another day!'


Sorry for the me post, but just like to thank everyone for there support this forum is invaluable, I would've cracked up ages ago. Wishing all those that are due to test soon all the best.   And hope to see lots of BFPs in the future.


----------



## Becky99

Jacqui, I'm with you - life is so unfair. I think my BFP has just turned into a BFN.... AF has arrived, with the worst back ache ever. Game over. I have no words.   
3 days of positivity for all to be snatched away again.


----------



## jessy13

Becky, that is just too cruel for words. Absolutely gutted for you. Have you done another test or contacted your doctor/clinic?

Jacqui, enjoy your bubble bath, let it wash the disappointment away. Good to have a plan.  

Lentil, keeping everything crossed for you, hope those figures go crazy and shoot up.

Skys the limit, I love pupo land too although its a constant up and down. I keep getting mild period pain and it freaks me out even though friends who have had period pain have gone on to get a BFP and their precious babies, I cant help but worry.

Bravegirl, keep your chin up, we'll all get therein the end, xx

Butterfly girl, what does less than 3 mean? Hope things pick up by Monday

Lyndsmac, fingers crossed for your phone call. x

x


----------



## Thompson13

Hi warrenbud.

Thank you for the words of encouragement, I test next Friday! It's not much just a bit had stopped but started again but only when I per and wipe! Feeling a bit anxious! So I called the hospital who said that as I am 6 days past a 4 day transfer It could well be implantation or that it is blood from transfer just making its way down!she said it was too early to be my period at this stage! I don't know!

I don't know I feel a bit gloomy but I think it's because I'm so tired as well! That makes it worse! I just feel the same as I do the week before I get my period tired and grumpy lol! Luckily my other half is away! Bless him!

I test next Friday 11th.

How far along and when do you test? 

Thank you and good luck. Xx


----------



## Lyndsmac

I can't believe I'm saying these words but I got BFP!!!! I swear I was convinced it hadn't worked  

Becky99 I'm so sorry hun   I hope it's not a full on af

Jacqui sorry to hear your sad news also   

Good luck to everyone else still to hear back xxxx


----------



## jacqui.g

Becky words cannot express, how you must be feeling. Have you called the clinic? Some women have a bleed and continue on to have a successful pregnancy.     That it's the latter for you.


----------



## jacqui.g

Lyndsmac - congratulations on your       . Today was looking so bleak, but you've turned it around. All the best to you and your Dh for the next 8months. I know the worrying never stops but enjoy it, you deserve it.


----------



## Skys the limit

Congrats on your big fat positives 
I just went to saisburys to by my test soooooo nervous god I wish I could look into the next 12 hours and see what lies before me feel as though I'm at a cross roads and my life will go either way! 
Lyndsmac so pleased for you !

Jaqui how far are u?


----------



## Thompson13

Congratulations on your bfp Lyndsmac x a huge congratulations x


----------



## Weebear

Congrats to the ladies who got bfps. Hugs to those who got a bfn. 

Lyndes, saw Maureen earlier and she mentioned you, not by name. I just new you'd get the bfp when you have the high predictors put in! She said to me you never know and it's not over until you bleed or get bfp. To let her know etc etc and to remain positive and stay busy. She actually mentioned a few diff times when clients have said they have all the same bfn symptoms and get a surprise,  xxxxx


----------



## Skys the limit

Thompson13 did you have fet? What were your grades you had put back? Xx


----------



## AppleTwig

Hi all I've been lurking a bit but am nearly a week through 2ww. Massive congrats to you Lyndsmac, i was following your posts in the early hours of the morning when couldn't sleep, sounds like you've had a hard journey to this point and it's well deserved!!

So sorry to hear others' news.  

My OTD is Monday 14th which is 14 days after transfer so I'm going to do HPT from Friday 11th which is 14days after EC. Mainly because I can't bear to have the result at the beginning of a working week. 

A familiar story here, i verge from being quite positive to total despair on the same day! No symptoms to speak of, possible a very mild period-like pain this morning but really could have brought it on through mental strain!! I'm now 4dp3dt... Go back to work on Monday and in some way it will be a relief as much less time to obsess! It's been so nice to have 2 weeks off work to get through the EC and ET plus part of the 2ww.

We only had 2 eggs then 1 embryo so I'm not sure what that does to our chances. Have severe male factor and I hace read that that reduces the chances to so trying not to get my hopes up. It's such a long journey each cycle but I'm mentally prepared for the next one and determined to get more eggs!


----------



## Thompson13

Hey Skye's the limit.

No I had a fresh 4 day transfer 6 days ago. They were two morula's early blasts the embryologist said. Grade 2 as one cell was not quite compacted!on each embryo. I went to day 4 as had 4 top quality and no front runner and then they put the two that developed slightly more in!

I have never done this before so as you can imagine feeling a bit upset and worried! 

It's not a full on bleed just on and off when I go to the loo very pale streaky bits of blood  with quite stringy white cm like when ovulating! Sorry for too much info! What about you? Have you ever experienced this? When will you be testing again? Isn't it soon? Xx


----------



## lozzie lou

Lyndmac s I am so so happy for you!!!!! Im dreading my test tomorrow........ have felt very crampy and period like today so a bit down..... but great to hear some great news 
Hello everyone, sorry to hear the bfns ladiez. Never give it- you will get there if you keep trying


----------



## XXDDxx

Lyndmac! Congratulations!!!! Welcome to the wait for the scan! 

Sorry to those that got a negative today. Hate saying the fertility friends way of saying it. 

To those with low numbers stay positive! I know so many ppl that started with low BeTAs & now have healthy baby's. 

Lyndmac will you be joining the BFP group? I'm nervous to join. 

Nat not heard from you for a while hope you're doing ok sweetie, not long now. 

Xxxxx


----------



## Lyndsmac

Hi girls 

Sorry been AWOL,bn a very very busy afternoon lol thanks to everyone for the support cause I've been so negative but I swear I thought it hadn't worked-4th time lucky for us xxx

DD didn't know they're was a BFP thread but think I'll stay in hers for the time being to see how everyone gets on and I've still got my scan to get through xxxx


----------



## XXDDxx

Lyndsmac 

I felt the same. Had a peep on their before & everyone seems a little further on. 
Might join after my scan. 
Did u get a date for your scan today? 

Xxxx


----------



## jacqui.g

Hi skysthe limit - didn't understand the question 'how far are you?'


Wishing everyone testing tomorrow


----------



## lozzie lou

Oh dear bright red blood- im out. Gutted beyound words  night before test  xx


----------



## frenchie999

So sorry to everyone who is out this month, it never gets any easier.  

Congrats on all the bfp, sending sticky vibes!!

Good luck to testers tomorrow, wishing for lots of bfp!!

Afm, 7dp2dt and feeling ok, had an awful bout of cramps and diarrhoea earlier, went as quick as it came but honestly I was sweating and thought I was going to pass out! Symptom or just bad luck?!


----------



## lilacheva

oh my 

has anyone seen the new johnsons baby advert !! , im a blubbering mess !!

i am so so sorry for all the BFN     please take time out and find your happiness again 

BFP girlies yay so pleased for you guys    send some of your baby sprinkles over xxx

it might not be lozzielou !! ....... have u been spotting ? hunny still have faith the only way to know is to take a test    



afm ........... in 36 hours ill know !! i have decided to test on sunday when i get home from work at lunch !! ( i have a pot that i will do my morning pee pee in and save it ) 
i honestly dunno theres no clear cut if i am or not !! i cant stop burping !! , my boobs have been fine up until today !! so unsure about that as af ususally brings sore boobs but im an 18 day waiter so i dont know if i have missed af or not ??n the bottom of my back hurts , whattda  you thing girls ? 
i am fed up of the head wreck but id rather be pupo than learn im not pregnant !! 
we are all so deserving of this to go thru this !! we are all strong women rememeber that !!!
      
xxx


----------



## Weebear

So sorry Lizzie Lou.  

All he best for everyone testing tomorrow, sending happy sticky vibes xxx


----------



## Butterfly girl

Congrats Lyndsmac on your BFP    

Less than 3 is a BFN for me but I will retest on Monday
to be sure. Looking bleak.

Gutted beyond words.


----------



## Olivia32

Frenchie, did you have many eggs out? Day 7 could be the onset of ohss meaning you are very early pregnant. My clinic warned me about it cos i am at risk. Do you feel bloated? Watch out for that diarrhoea and vomiting. If you feel unwell or struggle breathing, call the clinic. Remember drinking water.. 


Lozzie Lou, hope the bleeding stops.   Hope It is just spotting and not af   
Lilacheva, good luck for tomorrow!   


Sticky vibes to everyone! Xxx


----------



## frenchie999

Hi Olivia I had 25 eggs and am at risk but I'm not bloated so not too concerned at the mo  just seems a bit odd as I never get upset stomachs! X


----------



## Weebear

Frenchie 6dp2dt for me I had bad cramps too. I then had bad bottom two days later. I'm not at risk from ohss, interesting times scales though.x x


----------



## Olivia32

Frenchie, make sure you drink a lot! And if you start vomiting get yourself checked out at the clinic. Sounds positive with cramps and sweating Hun, good luck! Xxx


----------



## frenchie999

Weebear it is isn't it   im testing 9/10 as my otd is 14/10 giving me 19 days waiting, I cant wait that long, but lets hope its a good sign!

Olivia yeah im drinking lots as I do feel thirsty so will keep an eye out.  

Thank u x


----------



## SarahL2012

Frenchie I had exactly the same symptoms as you last night, cramps, upset stomach, hot flushes, sweating, nausea. I just assumed it was something I ate!  I'm 7dp3dt so we're close together. Maybe it's a good sign?? 

I've not been tempted to think about testing early until today. My OTD is the 8th but Tuesday feels like a lifetime away!!


----------



## Luck2014

Congrats Lyndsmac on your good news - happy days.  


Big hugs for those girls with a BFN.


----------



## Luck2014

Hey, is anyone else testing on 15th?  Be nice to have a same day buddy.


----------



## frenchie999

Sarah I so hope this is a good sign!!


----------



## Autumnal

Hi everyone 
well done on BFP's and im  so sorry for those who didnt  xxxxx
I just wanted a bit of thoughts.. Im 7dp5dt and startted spotting yesterday...it increased to needing liner changed   its quite alot but not frank blood I would say a light period ...I'm so bummed yes I am having BFN's and this morning...I just dont want it to be my period but i think it probably is...can they come this early?? cos I am actually not sure when it would have been due...my ER day was 23rd and ET 28th day 5  5AB blasto... I have fairly bad cramps and boobs stopped being sore 2 days ago!! I think its over ...anyone else had similar??

 xxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## sickofwaiting

I just wanted to say I'm so so sorry to those with negative results. It's so heartbreaking. My test day is Monday I am absolutely terrified. Good luck to everyone testing this weekend xx


----------



## Skys the limit

Bfn for me clinic on Monday to confirm!


----------



## lilacheva

skys the limit 

i am gutted for you hunny ! i hope monday brings you some better news     

look after yourself xxx


----------



## Skys the limit

Don't think it will change myself negative is a negative! X


----------



## jessy13

Lyndsmac, Fantastic news, congratulations! So happy for you, xxx


----------



## jessy13

To everyone with less than happy news,, my heart goes out to you. This is such a cruel process. You are all strong to have got this far and believe me, you will get through this.

Hugs and best wishes for the future, xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## jessy13

To anyone with dodgy tums, etc. I'm 3dp5dt and yesterday mid morning I had a short case of the runs, went about 3 times in the space of an hour, was sweaty and hot but it went after about an hour/hour and half. I have had mild period type cramping since transfer which seems to be better today.

Reading the embryo timeline thingy, implantation should occur yesterday, so I have 2 thoughts, was the cramping the emby/embies bedding in or have I also been unlucky with a bout of diarrhoea that might effect the emby/embies bedding in.

My husband reminded me that when I was having transfer and I was full of questions the nurse said that sneezing, coughing, laughing, urinating and bowel movements would not make the embies come out (I have a thing about them falling out!) 

So fingers crossed we were all getting bedding in symptoms and a big clutch of BFP's is on the way. It does seem weird that we all had these type symptoms...... Time will tell. My OTD is 16th October but if it hasn't worked my period will start on the 11th (I know my body too well)

x


----------



## Autumnal

skys the limit...so sorry for you   hard time xx big


----------



## Autumnal

Im being a real thicko here but how do you calculate when your period would/should have started im 7dp5dt today and have had 2 dayslight ?bleeding .... my mind is a whirr!!!! ER was 23rd Sept

Many thanks for any thoughts


----------



## Thompson13

Skye's the limit I'm sorry Hun. However lots of ppl test (urine) get a neg and then a positive through blood! Mind over matter... I know it is easier said then done!

Autumal - I started spotting yesterday 7 days past a 4 day early blast. Mine is on and off and more brown blood, no cramping but a heavy uterus! 

The nurse told me not to worry and implantation bleeding can be like a light period and go on for as many as 4 days! Which surprised me. 

She also said that with another 6 days to testing it is unlikely to be a period yet!

So fingers and toes and everything crossed for us! Some women bleed all the way through! 

Don't lose hope! Mind over matter. Xxxx hugs I feel how you do! Very anxious!  a test won't show positive for at least 4/5 days the nurse said if it is implantation so hang in there xxx


----------



## jessy13

Autumnal, I tend to bleed 14 days after ec, which will be next Friday for me. I am 3dp5dt and next Friday I will be 9dp5dt.

It does sound a little early to be AF. Fingers crossed for implantation bleed. x


----------



## Autumnal

Jessy13 thank you very much for your encouragement x

Thompson13 Thanks for your info. interesting what the nurse has said!!! I calculate then my AF would normally be in 2 days from now I think....It does seem to be alot though and more red than brown...this is so frustrating isnt it..good luck with yours and thank you xx


----------



## NatalieP

Hey ladies,

Do I have any hope I am 10dp5dt (it was an early blast). I tested with a FRER this morning with first morning urine about 7am but had got up to pee in the night about 3am so not sure if that makes a difference? 

Anyways it was a bfn not a second line in site any hope at all? 

I felt like I accepted it earlier as true but now can't stop googling and wondering. Someone put me out of my misery please.

Nat xxx


----------



## Weebear

Autumnal, that the same day as me. I was trying to calculate what lp could be but still not sure. Today im14dp2dt and have to wait until the to test. As I've said before I'm pretty sure af is coming but if not here ill test Monday monring. Xx


----------



## Autumnal

Hi weebear - Same day   tuesday seems aaaaaaggggges away and I keep looking at every symptom cant keep my mind on anything else...a woman obsessed, my poor husband   nice to have someone else the same day xxx and yes It just feels like Af ...aaaaah   xxxxxxxx

NatalieP - its cruel isnt it really all these symptoms immitating 2 possibilities!! enough to drive anyone round bend...I have been googling frantically too..dont know if its good or bad thing! every time I think of yet another ambiguous unanserable question day or night whatever time...Im googling away xxxbig   and best of luck xxxx


----------



## Skys the limit

I had my transfer last Friday the 25th with a 2 5 day blasts and tested today as my clinic told me to, reading from other ladies posts on here would that be too early to test xx
Your thoughts would be greatly appreciated as I am now vey confused! 
PLEASE HELP!


----------



## Weebear

It's 17 days from your hcg trigger shot, not from et xx


----------



## Skys the limit

I had a fet transfer xxxxx


----------



## Weebear

I would trust your clinic, they're more likely to give a day past than a day short to test. If in doubt call them xx


----------



## AppleTwig

Natalie - I really hope you get a positive in next couple of days. I've read of people getting a result and HCG goes up a lot each day so maybe not over yet? When's OTD?


----------



## jessy13

Sky, i'd retest tomorrow. By my reckoning you would be the equivalent of 14 days after ovulation tomorrow which is when I reckon test day should be. Don't build your hopes up too much but don't give up just yet, fingers crossed and praying for you. We need more BFP's, xxx


----------



## AppleTwig

Sky i would definitely retest tomorrow. I'm going for first HPT on day 14 but my official test date isn't till day 17 (possibly because of the weekend). By what you've said you're sort of on day 13 today so a bit early I'd say.

I'm having intermittent very mild AF like pain today - sort of, i think... I'm officially entering the 'do your head in' phase on 5dp3dt. A long way to go yet (unless AF arrives and tells me the answer early). And I'm trying to write a job application form!!

I've already worked out when we can start our next cycle and considered self-funding in case the waiting list is still 6 months... organised or pessimistic??


----------



## jessy13

Appletwig, I don't think you're pessimistic. Its good to have a back up plan, otherwise you put far too much pressure on yourself. My back up plan is midwifery. Might sound like a strange choice for someone in my situation, but I've come to terms with my life and what will be will be. I have always wanted to be a midwife but the ttc thing has always got in the way.

I've agreed to go to a firework show tonight with dh and his kids (I actually suggested it) but now i'm thinking that it may not be such a bright idea. I'm worried about having to stand around in the cold,    big crowds and needing the toilet when there are none around . Don't wanna disappoint everyone now though. I might suggest they go without me but then again I don't wanna miss out,


----------



## Kia-kaha

Hi ladies.

Jessy - It may be a good distraction to go. I've been trying to keep as busy as possible to keep my mind of the waiting!

I had my beta today at 10dp5dt (15dpo). The result was 81.3.
I am happy but not getting too excited yet. I'm being very cautious after my positive result in my last IVF cycle resulted in a chemical pregnancy.
Any thoughts on this beta result? Is it low?

In my last IVF cycle (chemical pregnancy), my beta was only 34 at 9dp5dt (14dpo).

I'm going to have my second beta on Tuesday. Hopefully it will be doubling!!

Thinking of all you ladies that are still waiting!! Hang in there!

Kia x


----------



## Skys the limit

Appletwig and jessie do u think i still have s chance at it all or am i clutching at straws here your honest answers would be great i might just wait for my bloods onday then i will know 100% xx


----------



## Becky99

Hey ladies - just a quickie from me...
Skys the limit, Lozzie Lou, Bravegirl, and Jacqui, I'm so so sorry about your news - I can only empathize and send massive hugs - I know how it feels.
Butterfly girl and Lentil, I'm keeping everything crossed for you still until the bitter end.

Jacqui, Jessy and Lyndsmac thank you for you kind words - and massive congrats Lyndsmac! 
I spoke with the clinic yesterday, but they said they can't do anything for me and wont do a blood test. They told me just to put my feet up, relax (Ha!!) and retest on Tuesday. Well that helps a lot - NOT!!
We went for dinner at a friends last night which kinda helped for a few hours - a good distraction at least, and I was trying to stay positive yesterday... 'Perhaps I was losing 1 of the 2 embryo's I 'd had transferred, maybe it's a blood clot elsewhere, maybe breakthrough bleeding'.... Really clutching at straws.

Today though I'm still bleeding. Not into a pad (sorry if TMI) but very clotty when I go to the toilet. I have real back ache still, classic AF symptom for me, with a 'heavy' uterus and have absolutely no pregnancy symptoms whatsoever. 
In a word, Hopeless! 
Looks like this cycle ends with a chemical pregnancy which feels so much harder to deal with than a straight BFN at the moment. Seeing the word Pregnant 1-2 wks on the test was amazing, but so short lived.
I'll test again in the morning, and again on Tuesday for the clinic, but I need to try and put this behind me and move on.....

Best of luck to everyone else - and if by some miracle I come through this ok - I'll let you know.


----------



## canim13

Well I'm defo out as at has showed up big style

Gutted

No point going for second beta blood test now as will only make me feel worse

When they say.

Think we will take some time out and try again I. About six months or so

Good luck to all testing
Congratulations to those with good news
Big bugs to those with not so good news xx


----------



## Weebear

Canim, so sorry take care of yourself xxx


----------



## Wesoon

Hi ladies

On the dreaded 2ww. My OTD is on the 8th  2 embies on board. 

Have had a nasty flu all week so not feeling very hopeful  

Hugs to all going thru a rough time

Good luck to all x


----------



## jessy13

Sky's the limit, I have heard so many good stories come out of hopeless situations and yours is by no means a hopeless situation. I have a friend who was a few days late for her period, she knew herself she was pregnant and nearly didn't bother with the test but when she did it, it came up negative, she was stunned and knew it was wrong so tried again 2 days later and it was a strong positive. Another friend tested on the day her period was due and got a bfn and got a bfp the next day. I honestly think a day can make a difference. Like I said though, I don't like to build your hopes up, theres nothing worse than seeing that BFN but i'll pray for you it changes.

Welcome Wesoon, hope you feel better soon. My step-daughter turned up today moaning she is full of a cold, I was fuming, bloody typical. So i'm staying out of her way. I'm sure though that the embie way down away from you snotty nose will be happily tucking itself in, hope so.

Canim, Sorry to hear about AF, look after yourself, xxxx

Becky I had a chem pg with a FET in 2005, its cruel and frustrating. BIG hugs to you. I hope you do get your miracle, x

Kia-kaha, I have no idea about beta numbers, I think there is a list somewhere on the forum about what to expect. Might be worth looking at that.. I hope that's the norm. x

I didn't go to the fireworks. Its not worth putting myself in a situation where if I get a bfn i'm beating myself up about doing things I shouldn't. I sent DH, DSD and DSS though, so I get to watch strictly in peace eating chocolate and ice cream. Whichever way my result goes I need a serious diet overhaul especially if its bfp with twins and i'm trying to hide it till 20 weeks! 

Hi to everyone else, x


----------



## Skys the limit

Hi jessey thanks we have decided to wait until monday to have our bloods so i can live in this bubble alittle longer and hopefully astound you with some good news xxxxxxx hope everyone else is well and you get all your wishes xxxxx


----------



## Weebear

At the toilet 11pm last night I had a little pink spotting, I decided to test (don't know why). It was bfp. I then thought, oh no, what if it's still the trigger (trigger was 21st sep)so I tested again this morning and it's still showing a bfp. Can't quite believe it, I'm pretty sure the trigger should be well gone. As I used to get more than double that amount of hcg (had hcg as lp support rather than pessaries) and it was always clear out of my body by 13dpo. Just can't believe I've had the ea ct same symptoms I normally get with af with the exception of headaches and being hungry in the middle of the night. Good luck to everyone testing today. Xx


----------



## MrsThor

Congrats wee bear that's amazing! Im sure the trigger must have left your system by now! So happy for you.x


----------



## Weebear

Thanks mrs Thor. Hope you get yours too. Can't quite believe it xxx


----------



## AppleTwig

Canim - so sorry to hear that   look after yourself.

Becky - fingers very much crossed for you 

Weebear - that's amazing news!! well done you! I just worked out I'm 4 days behind you in terms of trigger shot and EC and will be testing on Friday as at work all day Thursday and don't want to deal with a negative before a tough day! Having said that I'm feeling a bit more positive this morning. I've noticed it seems to vary with the amount of sleep I've had!! I'm so relieved to have read you were having cramps too, mine are mild and very intermittent - none at the moment but a slightly odd feeling which is either bladder or womb, not sure. not a pain just a feeling.

Skysthelimit - honestly I don't know as I have nothing to compare it to from a personal point of view but from a dates point of view you should definitely wait till tomorrow and then you'll know for sure. enjoy the day in the bubble and fingers crossed that it improves tomorrow  

Wesoon - i caught a cold a couple of day after EC (from my pregnant younger sister would you believe!) and it's dragging on. i thought it was going a few days ago but it's lingered and I'm a bit snotty and sore throaty still. I mentioned it to the nurse on ET day and she wasn't that bothered! just said well drink honey and lemon and i think thought i was a bit bonkers for even asking whether it might affect implantation. 

AFM final day of freedom before back to work. have really enjoyed these 2 weeks off (apart from the vomiting post-EC), wouldn't it be nice if no one had to work


----------



## Weebear

Apple twig, hang in there. I honestly had all my usual pains and other things I would expect. Xxx


----------



## frenchie999

Weebear yey!!!!! Congratulations  see, proof that symptoms can pretty much mean nothing, until AF shows you just can't tell what's happening, and sometimes even if she does show up, that doesn't mean anything either! It's a cruel thing this! Hope we have some more BFP today!! X


----------



## XXDDxx

Weebear! That's great news!!!! Good luck to everyone else testing today. 

Reached my OTD today & everything looks good. Tests are darker. Going to phone my clinic Tmo to let them know. 

Xxxx


----------



## SarahL2012

Weebear, that's lovely news.  And same for you DD, really pleased it still looks good.

I'm getting very patient for my test on Tuesday.  I'm sleeping terribly and not sure if it's physically related or just as I've got lots going on in my mind. If it was any other weekend I'd probably give in and do a hpt but I've got guests with me and OH is adamant we wait until they've gone.


----------



## Becky99

Just to say I got a bfn today. Looks like it was a chemical pregnancy. I'm out now. Thanks for all your support and congrats to all those with positives. X


----------



## XXDDxx

SarahL 

Thank you. Hope you get some good news in your OTD. 
Stay strong & wait till your guests are gone. 
Becky sending you lots of hugs today. It's just so cruel. But as my DR told me if it went wrong you know you can get pregnant. There is nothing to say it will happen again. I know this won't make you feel any better today. 
Xxxx


----------



## Becky99

Thanks xxDDxx but I'm not so sure. This is my third miscarriage and at 38 my eggs are getting fewer and poorer ever month. We've been trying for 7 years so I'm not holding out mgch hope anymore.


----------



## Weebear

Becky so sorry, how cruel for you to experience that again.    Xxx


----------



## Kirsten T

Hi Ladies,
Congrats on the positive results today. BFN for me. I'm not really surprised. One more embryo in the freezer so fingers crossed for hopefully Jan/Feb time. Lots of love to those also experiencing BFNs today. xx


----------



## XXDDxx

Aw Becky. I'm sorry to hear that. Have u had any further testing? My friend is using serious on her next cycle after her MC xxxx


----------



## Skys the limit

XxDdxx what grade embryos did you have put back on your frozen cycle if you don't mind me asking? Xx 
Cheers xx


----------



## sickofwaiting

I'm out. Period arrived on Saturday while I was at a party. Absolutely devastated. Feel like it's never going to happen. Haven't got any frosties either. This is so unfair. Big hugs to everyone else with BFNs. Life is so cruel xxx


----------



## XXDDxx

Hi Sky's the limit. 

This was a fresh cycle. I had a grade b transferred on day 5 A being the best grade. 

Xxxx


----------



## Skys the limit

Sick of waiting are you on progesterone? Surly u shouldnt bleed on them if you are? Xx
i have my bloods tomorrow at clinic i tested neg on a hpt very early hours saturday morning whuch i only would have been 7 1/2 days past frozen transfer so im hoping i was early to test 
clutching at straws for tomorrow but sometimes miracles do happen well thats what i keep telling myself any way xxc


----------



## lilacheva

please help 

i think i have done something stupid !! , i decided to test today but i have been at work so i did my first wee this morn and left it sat in a plastic cup for 9 hours and then tested when i got home ! it said bfn !! , does the hcg disperse if its sat out ?? i have googled it and it says it does has any one done this 

i then took a really cheapo one at 3.20pm and that said bfn , its test day tomorrow have a blown it !!! 
on my first cycle i bled even tho i was on cyclogest !! so i figured that would be the same 
please help 

thanks xxx


----------



## Skys the limit

How many days past transfer are you? 
They give you a test date for a reason so you still have tomorrow! They said test then fingers crossed things change for you Hun have you any symptoms?


----------



## jessy13

Lila, All you can do is retest tomorrow. Maybe best to use a first response or clearblue and then you know for sure. Good luck that you get your BFP tomorrow.

Skys the limit, good luck for blood test tomorrow. Do you hear straight away or is it an afternoon phone call?

Sick of waiting, Really sorry to hear af turned up, look after yourself, xx

Hugs to everyone getting a BFN today or recently, I know the feeling too well and its not a nice place to be in.

Becky, I feel your pain and I wish you lots of love and hugs to get you through this. chin up, xxxxxx

Weebear and xxddxx absolutely chuffed to bits for you, exciting times ahead, x

Good luck anyone testing in the next few days. I hope your dreams finally come true,

AFM, still got period pain, although some of it may be wind. I feel like i'm a bit constipated, even though i'm not Just really niggly and uncomfortable down there. trying to rest up as much as possible. I'm lucky to have a great DH who runs around after me a lot. He's currently heating up some apple pie and custard for me, Bless him,
Not looking forward to work tomorrow. I've had 5 days off and really could get used to this. x


----------



## Xtina16

Hi ladies has anyone else had this 

I've been having a sharpe stabbing pains today on my left side it only lasts seconds but I've had quite a few, it's seem to have eased off abit now as I've been resting on the sofa.
I'm hoping that it's been caused by cutting all the grass yesterday and I over done it, finger crossed it's not my af on its ways.
Blood test due on the 9th, Too scared to get a HPT as many be to early


----------



## Skys the limit

Jessey13 cheers Hun no were paying for treatment so we will no straight away which I think is good, I had period cramps all the way through my 2ww and today woke up win a lot of pain went to the loo then nothing all day very odd.
I tested early hours sat at 2.15 am which I thought was quite early as I would have only been about 7dpt frozen cycle 
So I honestly don't know wether I am or not who knows might be clutching at straws here but anything goes by some of the stories I've read! 
Has anyone else bfn then gone for bloods at got bfps? Xx


----------



## lilacheva

hi 

i am on day 16 of 17 day wait my hosp gives you longer for some reason 
i feel so totally different on this cycle thats why i cannot accept defeat i was genuinely surprised when i saw the result , i been constantly burping , my (.) (.) are so sore and i have not bled ! 
i just dont know ................. my hosp only does hpt not bloods , af should have been due 8 days ago !


----------



## frenchie999

I've just posted this on the cycle buddy forum so apologise for the repeat as I'm scared stiff!
I'm probably going to jinx this but I did a hpt and got a bfp, I'm 9dp2dt so 11dpo. My test date isn't for another 7 days but they make you wait 19 days so the way I see it, it's ok? God I'm paranoid I'm gonna jinx myself putting it on here!


----------



## Skys the limit

Don't get yourself stressed as they are still there inside so you have to stay calm and not upset them!
test tomorrow with a decent test and go from there hunny you tested early things may change for you you have another 12 hours easy from your last test things change dramatically xxxxxx


----------



## frenchie999

I feel Better in a way knowing it has worked yet obv like everyone and given my previous cycle I'm a bit nervous. Will just have to take each day as it comes, nothing else to do!


----------



## lilacheva

thank you sky 

i cant accept it just yet ! 

xxx


----------



## Butterfly girl

Congrats Wee bear and Xxddxx   

AFM I'm having my bloods today. Praying for a miracle.

I deserve to be pregnant, as do all of us who've Been through so much.

Good luck and baby dust for those testingtoday, 7th. Also 

XBG


----------



## XXDDxx

Frenchie I feel your pain. You just don't know what to do with yourself. 

You have a BFP so go with it & try to relax. It's so hard, but will get easier the closer you get to OTD. 

Xxxx


----------



## Luck2014

Xtina16, have been getting those stabbing pains in the tummy too but near my belly button - I think it might be a good sign (things developing) x

Butterfly girl - best of luck for your test and you are very right we do all deserve for it to work after all we have been through.  Fingers crossed.


----------



## Thompson13

Hi ladies. Good to see some other good news stories. Big congratulations to all who have had a bfp in the past few days and huge condolences to those who have had a bfn.

This was my first cycle and I didn't even get to testing day. My bleeding is heavier and I did a FEER this morning and it was BFN ​
I have not stopped crying all day on and off! I feel silly as I almost feel I'm grieving, but for something I never really had. Silly I am just beside myself! I am also devastated at how sad my hubby is. I'm so lucky to have him.

Hopefully next time I will actually get to my test date without this huge upset! Only 6 days into the tww did not foresee this so feel I have fallen even harder.

Baby dust to all those who are in the wait still fingers crossed and you are all in my prayers.

God bless xxx


----------



## Butterfly girl

Definitely negative now.
I'm gutted.
Running out of money.
Not sure what to do next.
So, so, so sad.


----------



## lilacheva

hi 

bfn    devastated beyond words right now 

i dont actually belive the tests tho ! ive done 3 but i feel so different this time and i genuinely thought it had worked


----------



## Skys the limit

So sorry hun deviststed for you, im holding my wee im just sbout to test again x
x i really dont know wether to wait for by bloods or test before i go any advice? X


----------



## lilacheva

i would do whats going to shock you the least chick !!

really beliveved it had worked and i cannot process the negative right now !! , if your the same as me id do a pee test 1st ! so the blood isnt a surprise if its neg and if its pos then woo !

i just dont  get why i have had 2 embies put back in 2 cycles and my stupid body kills them !! why ??

xx


----------



## Skys the limit

Is it your one and only go? Can you not go again you have to realise what they have been through aswell though all thst freezing thawing prodding poking around i thunk its a miracle at all to get to transfer! You can blame alsorts nurses embryologist i had 4 that survived the thaw and they put the stongest 2 back she said at the transfer the other 2 would not go on any further so once there in you you just cant tell you can have the poorest of embryos and come out with positives its all a horrible game and i dont think i can do this playing god any more im not giving up its just heart breaking im going back to basics healthy eating exercise and lots of fun times! Xxxx


----------



## lilacheva

hey sky 

no i have other chances and i guess i feel bad now as i know other women only get that 1 chance but i guess u do become selfish in times of grief ! 

my dp sister she has been going thru it with egg donation and unfortunatley she had eptopic she has to pay for her treatment and has had 3 attempts at this during this my little sister had a missed miscarriage and now this with me ! all 3 of us in this emotional battle for a family ! ive known anything like it !!! in the space of 4 months 
i know if i dont leave my bed i will wallow in it and sinkinto despair im going to have to get up and carry on 
i dont want to i want to grieve but i know ill sink under !!
off to get some hair dye and some proper coffee and some eggs that i am going to have dippy with soldiers !! things i have done without for 6 months !!!
xxx


----------



## tam685

hi ladies ...sorry for the BFN's and congrates on the BFP's...

ive been ttcing awhile now... im on my 4th round of clomid ...first time with tracking and trigger injection.... OTD 19th October ..unless AF arrives before then... i had 3 follies...with two biggest at 20 mm 22mm .... im now 2 dpo xx


----------



## AppleTwig

Lilacheva- so sorry  

Frenchie- wow! That's so exciting! Did u have any symptoms? 

I'm still doing my head in, back at work so have to be brief but after yesterday's positivity I'm now feeling like it hasn't worked today. How would I know on 7dp3dt?! Oh dearie me it's a mental battle isn't it. I won't be testing till Friday but the next few days feel torturous. I've also stupidly arranged to join my pregnant sister and my new mum friend for tea on Friday afternoon. If negative I might have to bail on that and go drinking with DH! 

Anyone else testing on this coming weekend?


----------



## Dory10

Hi Appletwig - I'm testing on Sunday  

xxx


----------



## XXDDxx

I'm so sorry for the girls that it hasn't worked out for this time. I really hope you can all move forward to another cycle. 

Congratulations to the girls it has worked for. 
Iv got my first scan booked for the 28th of oct, going to be a long wait. 
Has anyone else got a scan booked for then? 

DD xxx


----------



## sickofwaiting

Thompson, Butterfly girl, Lilcheva - I'm so sorry, I feel the same as you we are so devastated I can't believe it didn't work. I don't really know how to carry on and I'm just worried the next cycle is going to end the same way and I don't know how i will cope. This is so so heartbreaking I feel like someone died. Can't stop crying. The only time I have ever felt like this before was when my mum died. I hope this pain subsides soon. Big hugs to you all we are all in this together and we will get our families one way or another  xx


----------



## Wesoon

Congrats to all the bfps. 

Hugs to all the bfns  

My OTD is tomorrow but I tried an hpt yesterday and it was negative  

Really hoping it was too early....


----------



## liane75

Hi! can I be added, my OTD is 14/10/13 thanks!


----------



## binny

And me can I be added please OTD Saturday 12th. Good luck everyone x


----------



## binny

Really sorry for all the BFNs, Lilacheva so sorry to hear your news, we spoke briefly on a different post. Hope you are ok   
Skysthelimit how are you, what happened with your test today?   hope its changed.
Good luck to everyone on the 2ww and congratulations for the BFPs. 

This process really is based on luck, its so hard. Dreading my test just want to stay in the "maybe pupo" club. Think i'll be holding out for blood test on the monday 14th, how wimpish is that after all the tests and treatments and too scared to finish it!  I admire u ladies that test early x x


----------



## Lentil

Hi ladies, 
So sorry to read all the heartbreak. That is the only way to put it because, I know, that is how it feels. Oncethe  sadness is ready to leave, it will believe me (although it may always be there a little), its time to get angry, get a plan together, get facts, figures and info and with somehow a little inner peace get going again.


Congrats to all with good news, you must all be on cloud 9.


AFM, hope this gives hope to you, u may remember I had a BFP on Friday but a very, very low reading on the beta of 24 so as the Dr said he wanted to retest today (but it doesn't look good). I spent the whole weekend, sad, upset, desperate to get a happy outcome and prayed and googled. I asked my sister to ask a lady she knows who has distance healed me a few months go to see if she old help. And I started taking baby aspirin as per the tx pregnancy with DS......the hcg on todays test which I hoped would double..... Has tripled   . 


So, repeat bloods on Monday....more reiki, more aspirin more self care.


Baby dust


L
Xx


----------



## Wesoon

Congrats Lentil. Hope you continue to get good news. 

Reiki is fantastic. Hope it all works out x


----------



## frenchie999

Lentil that's fantastic news!!!


----------



## Thompson13

Sickofwaiting

I know exactly what you mean!

It feels dreadful I have had to keep myself together all day in work it's been a task!

I was lucky that my husband was allowed home from work last night as I don't think I would have coped another night on my own.

I think it will get better but we do have to grieve and move through the natural cycle I guess... It just seems so unfair! 

If you want to chat I'm here for you. So sorry for you too and a big big hug. Xxx


----------



## lilacheva

hey 

well i think sadly i need to move away from this thread !    

i am still absolutely heartbroken ! 

i will not believe the result until AF comes and i honestly dont have any feelings that she will ! 

i wish everyone all the luck in the world 
every single one of us fighting ladies deserves the chance at motherhood and a family !! 
never give up hope     

xxx


----------



## jessy13

Lila, My heart feels really sad for you. Have you had bloodtests? are you using a good test?

I'm sending hugs and love to everyone with a BFN, honestly feel for you and dreading my test date. I think I might start testing tomorrow and ease the blow of a BFN when it gets to test date, which is officially Wednesday next week, but if its gonna happen, my period will start Friday (which is the day I go to the theatre to watch wicked. I've been looking forward to it so much)

Lentil, great news, lets hope there are loads more HCG and bfp's on the way.

AFM, still got cramps and bloated belly, its only mild cramps and to be honest being back at work today has taken my mind off it and I've only felt it a few times today when I think about it. Was talking to my friend who is now 16 weeks with ivf twins and she sat and cried leading up to her test date as she was so convinced AF was gonna start, so i'm not giving up yet.

Big hugs again to all of you who need it, xxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Luck2014

Hi

Congrats to everyone with BFPs and so sorry for those who have BFNs.

Anyone else testing on 15th?

And welcome to the new girls who have signed up


----------



## warrenbud

So sorry for all with BFN and congrats to all those with BFP's. 

I test tomorrow  . This morning I've been getting a heavy feeling down below so just hope nothing else is on its way..... This whole procedure seriously messy's with your head doesn't it


----------



## Lyndsmac

How is everyone getting on?  Xxx


----------



## frenchie999

Morning how is everyone? I'm testing tomorrow even tho otd is Monday, my clinic go 19 days not 14!! I've waited long enough.  I also feel heavy down below and hae cramps and pains x


----------



## Floriana

Hi all,

A very big congratulations to the BFPs this month! You must be so excited and thrilled!!  

Huge hugs to the BFNs. It's a devastating loss after hopes are so high. I'm so sorry. 

I test tomorrow, but I think AF is on her way now so most likely I won't even need to test. I suspect I will be joining the N rather than the P group too, and I feel very sad about that.


----------



## XXDDxx

Good luck Frenchie, warrenbud & Flo! Wishing you both lots of luck for tmo. 
I wouldn't read anything into period symptoms, I have had & still have period pains & my normal symptoms. 

Xxxx


----------



## Floriana

Thanks XXDDxx. I've basically had very light spotting almost every day since 6dpo and feel like my body can't make up it's mind whether it's implantation bleeding or AF about to start. This morning is the same again (and AF is essentially due today). My mind is going a bit mad!! Sometimes I'm cautiously hopeful, sometimes I feel crushingly low, and the rest of the time I have a bit of an "I no longer care - I'm so tired of the uncertainty and just want to know one way or the other" attitude!! All the AF symptoms for days but also some differences. Could all be stress-related too. Early testing was negative. What a rollercoaster ride!


----------



## Laurah1982

Morning Everyone,

Isn't this two week wait delightful (not). I'm an emotional wreck and actually cannot stop crying! i need to pull myself together. I'm 4dp3dt no symptoms as such. Testing on 19th if AF not turned up by then, last time AF came before the test - that was depressing.

Hows is everyone coping?
Im back in work today and thought it would take my mind off things - negative!


----------



## XXDDxx

Aw flo. 
The positive from spotting from that time is that AF couldn't have come that early so could well be implantation. On my last cycle my AF arrived the day before OTD, there was no spotting it was full on straight away. I wish everyone could get their positive it's just heart breaking. As some of the girls on here have proved early testing means nothing. I'm shocked at the amount of girls that have had a neg the day before OTD & then a pos on test day. Will you be having a blood test? I will be thinking of you. 
Xxxx


----------



## Xtina16

Hi ladies 

I'm OTD is tomorrow will be at the hospital by 840, 

I went back to work yesterday everything seemed fine until I got home, went for a wee and saw red blood with 2 little clots, been for a wee twice sense and nothing to be seen after a few hours I had more bleeding an a big clot got a little bit upset as I no this is it now.

I did phoned my clinic yesterday before I saw the big clot as I'm due there tomorrow for my blood test and wanted to no if it was worth me going as it seems to be all over now, but they still want me to attend as they say your body can do strange things,

I went to bed with a pad on and nothing there this morning been up and about for 3 hour and still no trace of  anything so not really sure what's going on I'm tempted to do HPT but decided to just wait that extra day sorry for tmi  x x


----------



## Floriana

Thanks. No, HPT will be my route to 'The Answer'. If I'm lucky enough to get a bfp then I'll head for a doc!

Hope your BFP is going well XXDDxx? It must be so thrilling! I hope it goes wonderfully well for you and all the other BFPs!! xx

Laurah, I hear you with the crying bit; I've had more than one occasion of that - and I'm not generally a crier!! Wish I could offer you some thoughts for an easy ride, but unfortunately (as Helen Keller, I think, said) - 'the only way out is through'! It's awful, I know that all too well now. To be honest I think I was a bit naïve and wasn't expecting quite such a time! Sorry, wish it was easier for all of us. The only consolation I guess is that everyone is subject to the same nightmare wait! Best of luck with it and I hope you have a happy outcome! xx  

Good luck Xtina, hopefully no more spotting for you today and a great big BFP tomorrow! xx


----------



## SarahL2012

Xtina - don't worry about the spotting. I was told by my clinic early on that it meant nothing! Good luck for tomorrow x 

So today was my OTD, but I was terrified of finding out the result over the phone whilst I was supposed to be working so I did a hpt last night.  Couldn't believe the BFP! I couldn't stop crying, I've had terrible AF symptoms the last few days and was convinced it hadn't worked. Went for bloods today as planned and was told off by nurse for testing early but she confirmed there's no way it could be wrong!! I'm in shock and have no idea how I'm supposed to get any work done today 😳


----------



## Floriana

SarahL that's so exciting!!! Congrats! I hope it all goes so well for you and your precious little one! It's lovely to read some good news!


----------



## binny

Hi ladies hope everyone is keeping sane .... ish...... Congratulations to all the BFPs on here and   for the BFNs. 
There are so many on this thread that I don't think I'll ever keep up but even if I dont post I'll still be looking your news and wish everyone good luck....  

I vowed not to symptom spot or think about it once the embryos were transferred but have spent most of the weekend on google.....its driving me loopy, I wouldnt mind but ours were 5dts on an FET so I only have to wait until Saturday to test its day 4 and Im going out of my mind.  I don't think its worked as getting lots of pains in the stomach, like period pains since 1 day after transfer so am prepared but still dont want to see that negative on the stick. Im not testing early but really admire the bravery of those that do...... maybe this thread will change my mind...
How early is early when testing, most seem to be around day 6? 
Good luck ladies xxx


----------



## AppleTwig

Congrats Sarah!! That's great news.

I agree Laurah- I thought work would take my mind off but instead it's just really hard to work! I'm sitting in cafe at work while a full volume Zumba class goes on in the background and I want to throttle someone. Well not literally but not at my most emotionally settled!

I am having occasional AF type feelings and occasional heaviness in lower tummy. I don't know whether this means AF is on it's way at some point soonish or whether I'm pregnant. It's killing me not knowing. I'm sure y'all recognise this feeling! 
Only 2-3 days till I test with HPT (14 days after EC), 5 days till OTD.

 and   to all


----------



## XXDDxx

Sarah! Woohoo!!! Congratulations!!! Will they tell you the date of your first scan today. 

Binny I tested 5dp5dt I was very early. I actually got a very faint positive 4dp5dt I'm the evening. I made sure to test out my trigger because I knew I would test Early. 

Xxxx


----------



## binny

Thanks XXDDxx Im just too terrified! Seems to be a fair amount of good news on here at the mo though which is helping the wait!! Congratulations too  

Appletwig I am with you all the way, while I have been on the lovely down regulating and all the other stuff Ive had a girl at work talking non stop about being on a menopause drug, which she is given by a nurse once a month. Every subject gets brought back to her and her sodding menopause and I feel like someones hitting me on the head with a hammer lol. Not long to go for us all hopefully xx


----------



## XXDDxx

Binny

I know how you feel. It does get less scary every day tho. It's just another wait for scans now. Bn trying to find a thread for waiting on early scans but can't seem to find one. 

Xxxx


----------



## jules35

Hey guys . My test date is the 14th and stupidly tested with a HPT yesterday my transfer was on Sat and it was a neg. I know its too early but i thought maybe?!?!Told my husband last night and he wasn't happy and then eventually forgave me   It is very hard waiting.......


----------



## Myra

Here is a link to "Waiting for Early Scans"

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=312380.0


----------



## jules35

To all those testing today.


----------



## Bumpety

Hi all, I'm hoping one of you lovely ladies can help put my mind at rest.

I had my 3 day embryo transfer yesterday.  Got hubby to drive me home, rested for 10 hours etc.  However, I got up in the early hours of the night to adjust the duvet without thinking.  I pulled it without thinking that hubby was wrapped up in it, he in turn half asleep pulled it hard out of my hands.  My instinct was to hold on and the force pulled on my stomach and caused me to slump forward.

I'm now stressing about this and have been all day.  I felt my stomach muscles tense.  After I started crying because I realised what had happened.  I felt so stupid...  Has anyone else on here pulled on their stomach muscles hard at all?  Can it affect anything on the day of transfer.

I called the clinic but they said 'I'm sure it is fine' but to be honest it was said without any real conviction. 

I'm just kicking myself.


----------



## Lentil

Emma    it sounds good xx


----------



## MandyPandy

Tensing your stomach muscles makes absolutely no difference - if it did, sneezing and coughing would be interesting!

I was still weight training when I got pg and everything's fine.


----------



## frenchie999

I wouldn't worry too much at this stage   if you think that women who fall pregnant naturally would have no idea at this stage and could be flinging themselves around and do no harm. Positive thoughts!


----------



## staceysm

Hi,

I lifted my 3 stone son up daily, so pulling and straining stomach muscles constantly and I got a BFP and now have another son.

Try to relax.

X


----------



## Bumpety

Thanks so much for all your comments.  It's made me feel so much better  

If someone had said to me before I started the IVF process that I would even think such a thing I would have said they were made but this process has a way of making you super sensitive and over analytical  

Thanks again all.  Positive thoughts.


----------



## SarahL2012

DD - just had official confirmation from the clinic and scan booked in for two weeks time. I'm still in shock!!


----------



## Emma14

Thank you Lentil! Also Sorry for gate crashing in on this thread ladies. I will try keep positive and should stop reading too many stories about false positive hpts it's prob not helping much!


----------



## Luck2014

Hey SarahL2012 

Great news re your BFP - yeah!  Was drawn to your post re the AF pains as keep thinking mine is coming, it's like I'm almost certain and then luckily the pains go.  Where you like so sure it was going to happen and then they didn't?  I hope the same happens for me.


----------



## Luck2014

Hi Emma14

Think the clear blue test is supposed to be more accurate than the cheaper ones.  I have got Tesco ones (prob get one of the better ones to be sure).  Hope you get a BFP when it is your OTD.  We are actually testing on the same day - 15th!  Be nice to keep in touch over the next few days prior to testing x


----------



## frenchie999

I know period pains are common with bfp but my god I'm worried she's going to show, anyone else the same?!


----------



## Luck2014

Know what you mean Frenchie999, it's like you feel excited then you feel scared just incase it's the real AF - I guess all anyone can do is wait and see and try to stay calm (defo easier said than done though!)


----------



## frenchie999

It's like a feeling of doom! I'm testing again tomorrow as it will be 2 weeks since EC, my otd is Monday, I'll also test again then call clinic lol! Hate the long wait as it is!


----------



## AppleTwig

Frenchie - I almost wish I was with so many people getting them and getting BFPs! I get occasional very minor feeling like that but not quite enough to start knicker watch. I'm having a real downer this evening and just trying to gird my loins (this saying seems appropriate) for the weekend's inevitable negative test. Had a little cry this evening after acupuncture - it was supposed to help - but just feeling really tired after an early morning for work and not at all positive about our prospects given how bad DHs sperm is. All very unfair etc etc.

Hope others are having a better Tuesday evening!


----------



## Luck2014

Hi frenchie999

I know, wonder why it is they make us wait so long as according to what I read, the trigger shot is out of your system after 14 days and on a day5blastocyst transfer, the literature I have read says that you can detect a pregnancy after 9 days from ET.  I had my EC on 23.9 and have to wait until 15th Oct.  Just don't dare test early cos want to stay in the PUPO bubble x


----------



## frenchie999

I think crying helps, kinda lets out the frustration in a way! Easier said I know but don't give up hope, it isn't over until AF shows her ugly **** face!!

As for test dates I wish there was just a universal one! Mines 19 days, and oh don't I know it! X


----------



## Luck2014

Aww, Apple Twig, have a good catch up on your sleep tonight and you may feel different in the morning.  I felt v sad last night and worrying it hadn't worked but every day is a different day (feel ok today).  When is your official day for testing?

Frenchie999, hopefully it won't rear it's ugly head - In a way I have convinced myself it won't.  Wow - you have a longer wait than me.  Best of luck.


----------



## frenchie999

Thanks, I'm defo testing in the morn but I feel like I'm cheating!
Goodness me, pride of Britain awards, if we weren't emotional enough!! Tissues at the ready. 

Good luck to testers tomorrow


----------



## AppleTwig

OTD is Monday but there's no way I'm testing at the beginning of the work week! Friday it is - that'll be 11 days after 3 day transfer so I reckon should be reliable by then.

SSmith how about you?


----------



## frenchie999

Most clinics do 14 days so you do right


----------



## Luck2014

Hi Apple Twig

Sounds a good idea testing at weekend instead of Monday.  I'm testing Tuesday but booking the day off (and other days if it's not the desired result- hopefully will be).  Hope it's a BFP for you on Friday.


----------



## Bumpety

Evening Sharry,

Can you please kindly add me!

My testing date is 19th October.  I've had standard IVF.  ET on the 07/10/13.

Many thanks


----------



## SarahL2012

SSSmith - I'd had some minor grumbling on and off since ET, which I put down to side effects of cyclogest.  But Sat morning I woke early with full blown AF type cramps. It was pretty bad on Sunday too and I was convinced AF would start in next 24 hours, but it never did.  Stay positive and fingers crossed for you next week x


----------



## Luck2014

Thank you SarahL2012 for you kind words.  Am feeling rather positive - be glad when Tues is here so I will know for sure. Enjoy your good news x


----------



## Emma14

SSSmith39 thank you! I hope you get a BFP too! I'm not feeling overly confident as had really bad sharp cramps this evening.

What's really pickling my brain is that the early response hpt only required 12.5 Hcg whereas the clearblue digital requires 25 Hcg?? You would think if I tested +ve on the clearblue it would have shown no problem on the early response!

Def would be good to support each other till 15th.


----------



## Floriana

This morning my temp dropped right down, AF arrived and the test said negative.

So, game over I guess. I feel very, very sad.  

I hope the rest of you Day 9-ers have a happier outcome.


----------



## Lentil

Floriana, look after yourself today xx


----------



## HH2808

Good Luck to all those still to test - sending you all positive vibes.

I'm out - BFN - Nature can be cruel when you wait 16 days & AF arrives on the eve of your OTD.  Absolutely devastated


----------



## binny

Morning all 
Floriana sorry to hear your news :-( be kind to yourself hope you are ok.

Good luck to anyone testing today 
Jules35 cant believe you tested already! We had transfer on the same day, try and stay positive I am certain you have tested too early. When are you going to test again?

I wasnt going to test until Monday lol but im 100% certain it is all over. I had cramps one day after transfer which I saw to be a good sign but following day and ever since its exactly the same as I get the week before af. Im so upset  I dont get how af could have been already on its way the day after transfer? Was my body at the wrong stage to transfer as seems its not had a chance :-( So now I will test tomorrow. Have u had any pains? I know some people do get af pains but it mirrors my usual cycle. 
Hope you get a BFP on your next test


----------



## binny

HH2808 im so sorry to hear that   this process is very very unfair. Take care x x


----------



## warrenbud

Not looking good for me either   BFN for me this morning but no AF as yet. I haven't completely given up yet, as tomorrow is 14dpt so hoping for a miracle  

So sorry for those who also got a BFN.

I really don't I'm mentally strong enough to go through all this again   I guess I'm just not meant to be someone's mum


----------



## AppleTwig

I'm afraid it's more bad news. I slept really badly as had that feeling of impending period all night, not cramps but just that feeling. Woke up this morning and it's started, still light but boobs have gone down and I'm not fooling myself. Devastated is the most accurate term. Can't stop crying and have cancelled going to a meeting this morning. Hoping I stop crying so can go to work this afternoon as can't call in sick after 2 weeks off. 

My heart goes out to all of you who also ended this cycle in heartbreak. It's so hard after what we put our bodies through and so difficult at this stage to imagine getting to the BFP let alone baby stage. 

I wish all the rest of you waiting so much luck and hope you don't have to go through this. xxx


----------



## jules35

Hey binny I know I'm stupid to test so early but you get excited don't you. Dont be disheartend I think our minds can play tricks especially being on the progesterone pessaries, be positive.   we have agreed to test at the weekend and blood test on Monday.


----------



## jules35

AppleTwig  i'm so sorry


----------



## emz2402

Hi, I always look at this forum everyday and quite often cry reading about all the BFN - my heart goes out to you all. My blood test is a week today and I can't believe how much it's taken over my life, it's all I think about. I'm trying to be realistic but I know I'll still be devastated if I'm told BFN, role on the next 7 days and good luck to those still waiting for a BFP xxx


----------



## Jessbrad

Hey everyone, 

wow October has been quite a hard month for us all. well I am currently 12dp3dt and stupidly I did a test last night and of course it was negative, but I am going to keep positive, as there is a reason why we are told to wait for full 14 days, as the hormone may not be strong enough to detect in a urine test for some of us. So to anyone who has tested negative but hasn't actually had their blood test done yet- KEEP POSITIVE its not over until its over! I am sending everyone positive thoughts


----------



## warrenbud

Thanks Jessbrad   you are totally right... I just think it's mentally preparing for the worst but hoping for the best      

Sending you all the luck in the world


----------



## binny

Good luck Warrenbud I hope you get a BFP tomorrow and same to you JessBrad...... we need some positive news on here.
So sorry Appletwig, can you go off sick? Am sure the doc would sign you off. Hope you are ok xxxx
Good plan Jules35  I defo think you were too early as if the embryos have implanted they wouldnt start letting off the hormone until day 5 which is today... I think Im going back on my word and will be testing on Saturday Im convinced its a BFN so better I get used to the idea but wont do it until as wont be able to get through work xxx


----------



## frenchie999

Sorry to all those who got negative results  I feel a bit weird putting my result on here. I got a bfp, still feel like I'm cheating as my otd isn't till Monday but today is 14dpo. The line came up slowly but is very obviously there. Please stick this time


----------



## XXDDxx

Wow frenchie! That's fab news! 

Sorry to the girls it hasn't worked out for. Give ur self some time to live a normal life & then start to think about your next cycles. 

Xxxx


----------



## binny

Fantastic! Congratulations Frenchie xxx


----------



## frenchie999

Thanks, I've just told some friends, hope I haven't jinxed myself again as last time I told a friend and that night I started to miscarry  x


----------



## warrenbud

Congrats Frenchie999 I'm sure you haven't jinxed it. Just try to enjoy it


----------



## *laura*

Could I be added please? I had one blast transferred on Sunday my otd is 17th 

Congratulations frenchie  

Good luck everyone xxxxx


----------



## SarahL2012

Congratulations frenchie that's brilliant news!! 

So sorry to everyone who has had BFNs. It really had been a tough month! 😞

To everyone who is testing early, stay strong, stay positive - things can definitely change in a day or two x


----------



## Lentil

Congratulations frenchie! Xx
Warren bud and jessbrad      For a good result for tomorrow xx


Appletwig   xx
L
Xxx


----------



## Tone

Hi all - hope it's ok to join the group, feel like I'm butting in here a bit lol....

Just had ICSI ET today - 2 embryos, one grade a and one b. Cannot believe my luck after months and months of negativity from doctors and nearly 3 years of ttc. Only got 4 follicles from highest dose of menopur due to low AMH so was expecting none quite frankly, and to have no eggs and certainly none to fertilise!

I've read all your posts and it made me feel so emotional about how brave and amazing you ladies are. Very sad fro those who have got bfns, your time will come.  Big congrats on bfps!

This is the first time I've ever felt excited and positive in this whole process but a voice in my head istelling me to slow down. Any advice on how to approach this dreaded 2ww Carry on being excited or tone it right down and prepare for the worst, who knows?!

Am new to this and can't seem to work out how to add the pink summary at the bottom of each post Sorry....

Best of luck to all of you waiting for otd. Mine is the 21st Oct eeeeeek. I think I want to test a day before clinic so I won't be in floods at the clinic...

Take care all
Tone xxx


----------



## Xtina16

Congratulation Frenchie999 

My OTD today and ended up with     feeling a little bit gutted time to rest and get back on my feet good luck to everyone else  x


----------



## frenchie999

I'm really sorry for the bfn  take time out to have some normality back in your life. Sending


----------



## tam685

Triggers nearly out of my system.. 4dpo...   x


----------



## Lentil

Xtina     so sad for you hun xxx
Tone it's never easy...it's a roller coaster to say the least and how you approach it is a very personal thing. I have recently learned a little about Reiki and the power of positive thinking so that is what I am doing. 
Hope this helps a little
Xx


----------



## Tone

Thanks for your advice Lentil, will look into that.

So sorry Xtina, I feel your pain as I do with every single bfn on here, it's such a cruel and unpredictable process, one minute up and the next down. Look after yourself  

Tone


----------



## Luck2014

Sharry, please add me for the 15th Oct.  Thanks


----------



## Luck2014

Hi Emma14,yes,  strange about your tests having different readings, keep your fingers crossed for a BFP on the official day.  How have you been today?  Been so positive through most of this but had period pains now for 2-3 days so getting scared - just wanna know now - been waiting too long (like the rest of us).


Anyone testing tomorrow - GOOD LUCK.


----------



## MrsThor

Hi all,  BFN for me to day. Sharry please can you update me. Good luck to everyone waiting for their OTD, I hope you all get your bfps this time round. xx


----------



## XXDDxx

Frenchie on sure you haven't jinx anything. Iv told a few friends. It's so hard when u are having IVF because if ppl know you are doing it they ask if it's worked & you can't lie.

I hope your wait for your scan passes quickly, I'm crossing off the days on the calendar. 
My AF pains have eased off a bit I was glad but then panicked thinking what's if that's because it's came away or something argh! Drives you round the bend! 
Xxx


----------



## frenchie999

I'm a bit worried tonight as we didn't have sex but I had an 'o' and I've had cramping afterwards  hope I've not ruined it. You'd think it gets easier once the 2ww is over but it doesn't! Please pease stick little one(s)!!


----------



## binny

Caved in and tested early the exact thing I was told not to do so 6dpt 5dt and BFN for me. I knew in myself it hadnt worked so game over for us as self funding and only could afford one chance. Gutted. Good luck to everyone else. It just wasnt meant to be x x x


----------



## Lentil

Fenchie don't worry hon its good for blood flow to the area! Fine after 2ww and some say fine 4 days after ET.xxx


Binny it's too early, that's only 11dpo xxx


Morning everyone, hope we all have a good day xx


----------



## binny

Hi Lentil do u think? Just seen so many women who see  BFPs from 5days onward. C feel AF is just waiting and building :-( will test again Saturday, thanks Lentil. Hope you're ok. X x x


----------



## binny

Mind you i'll be 13dpo on Saturday when they told me to test? Just have proper AF signs massive bloated stomach and dull ache with cramps   i'll keep on with the medications but have no hope x x


----------



## frenchie999

Binny it's too early, a day can make a whole lot of difference, I've seen some ladies get a bfn on day 13 then on otd a bfp! Honestly don't think it's over yet because it isn't. And AF cramp and pains are all normal x

Lentil I've read so many things, do this don't do that! Never know what the hell to believe, you made me feel better tho thank you 

X


----------



## warrenbud

I'm defiantly out   BFN 14dpt  got to rethink a new plan, try one more time, maybe doner eggs next time, maybe go natural and try chinese medicine and acupuncture! Who knows.  I really thought this was my time.

Sharry could you update me on the list please.

Good luck to all you lovely ladies, may the future bring you what you want


----------



## binny

Thanks Frenchie I really hope you are right..... just confusing as other people seem to get their BFPs so early on!! I can just feel it in myself though I know its game over. Thanks for your support and congratulations.

So sorry Warrenbud looking at your profile you really have been brave. Be kind to yourself and hope you are ok. xxxxx


----------



## jules35

binny it is too early. I think everyone is different regarding early positive or even late positive's, give it a chance. I have learnt my lesson from testing early 
Congratulations frenchie  
I'm so sorry for those who got a neg


----------



## Emma14

SSSmith39 said:


> Hi Emma14,yes, strange about your tests having different readings, keep your fingers crossed for a BFP on the official day. How have you been today? Been so positive through most of this but had period pains now for 2-3 days so getting scared - just wanna know now - been waiting too long (like the rest of us).
> 
> Anyone testing tomorrow - GOOD LUCK.


Hiya SSSmith39,

Try keep positive I know it's so hard and I think as the days go on it definitely gets harder and we start to analyse every little twinge and cramp (I know I do)! I think it's a self preservation thing as it gets close to official testing day we are preparing for the worst but hoping for the best!

I felt a bit better yesterday and tried to keep positive! My friends who have no fertility issues have told me that they got -ve hpt with ones with lines on them and they were in fact pregnant and that clearblue digital is the most accurate hpt which is making me think positively.

I was curious to see if I could in fact get pregnant as I was worried this was something I could not do so from that respect I am glad I was brave enough to test to find out that I can but I will NEVER test earlier than my official day cause I really feel like now I have seen the word PREGNANT 1-2 and took pics of it etc that I am losing what should be our future little boy/girl as opposed to a failed ivf and I can pretend to not think too deeply about it - I hope that makes sense!

We just have to keep positive! I'm not going to say try not think about it as its impossible isn't it! I'm watching as much funny films as I can, trying to take it easy and making as much plans as I can to keep occupied. I know however this is much more difficult for ladies who have full time jobs and family already to look after!

Lets keep our fingers crossed for 15th! I really hope it works for us! X


----------



## Laurah1982

Morning Everyone or Afternoon actually.

Just wondering if swollen gums is an indicator of anything? has anyone else suffered with this?
I'm 5dp3dt with no other symptoms.

Wish the 2ww would hurry up! saying my prayers every night


----------



## Lentil

Laura...it's a good sign   
Xx


----------



## Gemd85

Hi everyone. Thought if pop on here as my clinic thread is a bit quiet at the moment. I had a blastocyst transfer yesterday so official test day 20th x.


----------



## rikki-tik

Hi all, hope you don't mind me joining? Just entered the 2ww. The OTD seems years away.


----------



## Gemd85

Hi there. I'd like to say that the wait is not as long as what you think it would be.. But unfortunately I would be lying! Keeping my fingers crossed for everyone x


----------



## binny

Thanks Jules I hope you are right. Im up and down all over the place today, sitting at work with a smile on my face and dying inside. Never mind have next week off. 

Welcome on board to the newbies.

Lentil just seen that your beta tripled  Great news that must be a huge relief.

xxxx


----------



## binny

stupid question but is there a better pregnancy test to use this early on? I used Clearblue digital, would I have been better with a First Response? It was brutal to see "not pregnant" written almost like it was sticking its fingers up at me...... im not expecting the test to lie lol but is there anyone who POAS   that can advise please ..... basically grasping at straws xxxx


----------



## frenchie999

Binny try not to beat yourself up over it, there's still time for things to change. I personally prefer tescos own tests, £3.50 for a twin pack. Always been reliable for me. I think it's preference tho. I've read a lot of women use First Response as it can be used so many days before a missed period? Maybe someone else can back that up as I don't know much about them!!


----------



## Tone

I'm so sorry Binny, my heart goes out to you....

Gemd85, you're not wrong about the wait, I'm only 1dp2dt and already googling like crazy!

Rikitikitavi and Gemd85 we are testing on the same day I think eeeek.......have you decided whetehr to test before otd yet?

I am so excited but there is that little voice that is reminding me of what a cruel and unpredictable journey this can be.....fingers x for all of us


----------



## Tone

Binny I take that right back!!!!! Never EVER lose hope until otherwise proven by extremely reliable sources! Sorry thought you'd already had the official confirmation. New to this and am clearly having difficulties navigating. Still  cant work out how you ladies got the pink writing under each post lol


----------



## Gemd85

Looks like we are, I'm def bit testing before hand. I did on my first cycle and it made things 10x worse. I had the faintest like that you could barely see and then neg next day, then pos again on test day on a different hpt. Unfortunately it wasn't meant to be and u started bleeding the following day. I am under strict instructions from DH not to test early! I found that the early response ones were more reliable.  To get your pink writing click on profile at the  top and then forum profile  it's under signature.


----------



## shadow2013

Good afternoon ... what a lovely afternoon ( despite the rain and the gale force winds)

I have 1on board and otd is the 23rd October ... sharry can you add me pls, tx icsi.

My dh has put me on sofa rest ... and my dad is getting very protective as well bless him

Such a journey .....


----------



## rikki-tik

Gem and Tone, my OTD is the 19th.  Thank goodness it's a Saturday. Can spend the weekend weeping if needed.
I don't plan to test early, but...that's not worked so well in the past. 

FC for you all.


----------



## Emma14

binny said:


> stupid question but is there a better pregnancy test to use this early on? I used Clearblue digital, would I have been better with a First Response? It was brutal to see "not pregnant" written almost like it was sticking its fingers up at me...... im not expecting the test to lie lol but is there anyone who POAS  that can advise please ..... basically grasping at straws xxxx


Hi Binny,

I'm having major anxiety with all these different hpt! I wish I had just waited till OTD (15th oct) but as this is my third ivf attempt I was curious to see if I could actually get pregnant at all as previous 2 both failed.

6dp5dt I used a urine sample (tmi sorry) and dipped both a clearblue digital (which requres 25 Hcg) and a first response (requires 12.5 Hcg) and within the time frame the cb digi came back saying Pregnant 1-2 and the first response didn't produce a pink line (which could clearly be seen) till after 35 mins (way over 5 min limit even though it was far more sensitive) which made t a BFN!?? Mind boggling! I'm thinking I'm that 0.01% woman who gets a false positive!

I'm super confused and don't know what to think! I tested again on tuesday with first response and same thing happened (a pink line after 35 mins and its not even faint in the slightest it's very obvious but don't understand why it only appears so late on). I was too scared to take another cb digital to see Not pregnant as was on my own and DH suggested leaving t till OTD!

Has anybody got any thoughts on this? I'm driving myself insane going over and over different scenarios!

How far into 2ww are you Binny? Maybe you are testing too early? I have read that some women don't get BFP till OTD or closer.

It's just horrible isn't it! I hope it works out for you!

Em


----------



## binny

Hi Emma wow you are testing super early!! I would defo wait now. It sounds promising but really too early. I got in trouble for testing this early and my OTD is Saturday which is why Im already so upset. Just keep thinking if it was going to be it would be there by now  I tested with Clearblue and hoped that it wasnt sensitive enough to pick up the hormone yet  How about we both promise to not test anymore until OTD lol. Its such a rollercoaster of emotions, you just want to prepare yourself for the outcome.
I really hope you get a BFP, I'll know for sure at the blood test on Monday but Im 100% sure that its over for me.
Its so hard to accept. I hope you are ok. Keep off the sticks lol !!! But if you do test again let us know ha ha ha ha.
I really had high hopes for my one decent hatcher but looking at everyone elses profile signatures a hatching blast means nothing 
Keep positive xxxx


----------



## binny

Sorry ladies I missed your posts - Frenchie999 and Tone 

Im logging on from work and having to have the screen miniature small lol lol lol.

Thanks ladies, I do hope you are right. Thanks for sending some positivity.
Like us all on here I just want it so badly. I dont want to spend my life bitter and angry   then you see on the news that people starve their kids to death and an entire forum of lovely ladies who would all do - and do - anything to get a child.
Anyway rant over.
I think Im going to wait until Monday now. Im driving myself insane   
Hope everyone else is having a good day but sounds like we are all doing the same lol 

xxx


----------



## Emma14

Ok I promise to BACK..AWAY...FROM...THE...STICKS! It's good your getting blood test done, we don't get that here just a hpt to take on the 15th day.

I guess it just proves to us all how desperately we want this to work to be able to put ourselves through this process which tears you apart leaving you  to mend all the pieces together only to go through it again! (Getting a bit deep now soz!)

I personally find that there is nothing anybody can say or do to aid going through this but it's comforting to know friends fam etc are there. I just have to suck it up and see what the 15th will bring and try and not push my poor hub into filing for divorce... The poor soul has been getting all my raging moments which become more scary when you consider I have not put a comb through my hair in past couple of days (combination of feeling sorry for myself and being full of the cold) I must look somewhat demonic ha ha! I sometimes forget he is going through this just as much as me! X


----------



## Laurah1982

Rikitikitavi - I'm testing on 19th too. I'm in work tho, not quite sure I should be that day! Do you have any symptoms as such? 
Mine was a 3 day transfer 2 eight cells. Got everything crossed and saying my prayers


----------



## rikki-tik

Hey Laurah, good luck hon. FC for you. Can you take the day off?  I'm a rubbish candidate for symptom spotting as I have every single symptom: cramps, sore bbs, slight nausea, odd cravings etc. etc. etc....and I know without a doubt that it's 100% progesterone related, because they only put in the blast yesterday...ha ha! 

Emma, ditto me with the DH. He's been warned the next 10 days will be worse than my worst PMS combined with my reaction when we get someone's baby announcement. He's already running for cover. And hopefully not the divorce court.

Binny, keep the faith till Monday. FC for you. Really really hope it all works out.


----------



## Astipasty

Binny, I find the website countdowntopregnancy , pregnancy test stats by brands quite useful for us pee on a stick addicts! 
Good Luck everyone this is one heck of a ride!


----------



## Laurah1982

Rikitikitavi - I lied really I have got all the other symptoms like yourself. Since I last posted I've
Had light spotting and more intense cramps, I dunno what's going on. My period is naturally due in the 18th (day before testing) wish I could see inside!

If I knew it was a no go I'd hit the bottle now haha


----------



## HAGRW

Hello ladies

Mind if I join you? I'm also in that 2ww period. Mine's only 12 days but feels like 12yrs! Had double donor ET 1st Oct. OTD 13th Oct. Can't wait!! 13 is my lucky number and DH said it'll be bad luck if I test early so I'm patiently sticking it out, but it's driving me insane. Never got this far before. 1st 2 OE cycles failed. Didn't even get fertilisation. So this is so exciting & praying for 3rd time lucky. 3 lovely 5day blastocysts...surely at least 1 will implant!!

Have read the 1st 14 pages of this thread (can't believe there's 68 already!). Interesting to hear about everyone's symptoms. Constant twinges for me with mild occasional heart burn & headaches. Sure hope these are good signs!

Lots & lots of luck and baby dust to everyone
Hxx


----------



## binny

Oh thanks Astipasty i'll have a look at that now, it wont hange the outcome but it will keep me busy until Monday blood test x x


----------



## kerrygold

Morning ladies,
I'm sorry that I've not posted but I have been keeping up with you all.
Congratulations to the all the   and lots of   to all the  
Unfortunately its game over for me this cycle. I had some spotting last night which put the doubt into my mind then full blown AF and two tests later this morning confirmed a  
Feeling very sad.
Good luck to anyone waiting to test, sending lots of   to you all.
xxx


----------



## leah1234

Hello ladies
Please can you add me , I had transfer yesterday (fet) and my OTD is 27th Oct
Sending congratulation to those who have got BFP and sending hugs to those with a BFN 
Thank you Leah xx


----------



## binny

so sorry Kerrygold   hope you are bearing up ok. Take care x x x


----------



## binny

Another negative this morning. OTD tomorrow but think we all know what the outcome will be x x x


----------



## Tone

Binny, I heard that the next day can make all the difference so reserve a bit of hope.  I had a look at countdowntopregnancy and you can do a pregnancy test time calculator which shows how likely on each day, according to ovulation, normal cycle length etc, it is that the result is true. Have a go. It surprised me and has made me resolve not to test until as close a poss to otd. I have decided to test evening before otd as it's a sunday and I want to be at home with hubbie if it's negative and not at work on Monday otd. Don't give up just yet...

Kerrygold, am so sorry....sending you lots of hugs  

Laurah, Gem and Rikitikitavi, thought I was testing on same day as you but I'm on the 21st (otd) but am going to test on 20th at home to prepare for worst. I shall be following you, holding my breath for next 8 days though!  

Welcome newbies, good luck to us all


----------



## Laurah1982

Tone my test day is 19th but im thinking of doing it on the 20th as i wont be working that day - how mad am i putting it off a day! period might be here before then but fingers crossed!

So today ive still got swolen gums and achey teeth! really bad no2's really sorry for that. Pessaries really not helping with that situation. I have cramps and massive (  .  )(  .  )...! and a bit of spotting.
What's everyone else's symptoms looking like. Today im 6dp3dt - nearly a week done phew!


----------



## Gemd85

Hi all. Hope everyone is well. In feeling totally drained this morning despite 11 hrs sleep. No other symptoms really. Not really got an appetite and a bit sicky. 😴😴


----------



## Tone

Laurah, know what you mean about the pessaries lol. I am also really windy heheh lucky dh. Boobs are hard and bigger (for once hehe) and feel tired but all this is from progesterone so not getting too excited...
Heard pinky brown spotting could be a sign of implantation especially 9 days post ovulation like you 
I know what you mean about wanting to test at home, I just don't know what i'd do if it was bfn and I was at work...  

Gemd, I feel tired too, I think it's just that our bodies have been through so much and now we have nothing to do for 2 weeks, no adrenalin or nerves for scans, bloods, jabs, EC, ET etc etc...just the dreaded result now eeeeek


----------



## shadow2013

Hi ladies

Its very comforting hearing from you all, i can relate to the sore hard boobs and the tiredness - my dh has me on bed rest, well sofa rest!!

Thanks for the advice on the pregnancy calculator site - its ace so much info I tjink im googled out already!! 

Well 1dp2dt im still struggling with constipation, not been since monday (grrr) so uncomfy   im still quite tender inside from ec I think as well so not a good combination. ..
I have the crinone gel rather than the other option but that isnt particularly nice either - oh for a normal life!!


----------



## Jessbrad

hey everyone, sadly I got a bfn today. Gutted. Sorry to everyone else who got BFNs, its truly heart-breaking and unfair. Wishing everyone else still waiting lots of luck   xx


----------



## Luck2014

Hello Jessbrad and Kerrygold - so sorry for your sad news.  Take care.

Binny - fingers crossed there is a change on tomorrow's test.

Hi Emma14 - Thank you for your words of wisdom re self preservation, which makes complete sense.  Feeling optimistic again (I think -lol)
Sounds promising that you used Clear Blue - really hope you get a BFP on Tue. With regards to testing early - I wish I had now, you know at the point where implantation is due to take place as it will tell you if you can in fact get pregnant - I didn't think with it being my first cycle.  I would have thought that the clinic would advise this too as it surely would pinpoint problems better but on the other hand I can understand why they would advise against it (to avoid greater upset).  Surely if it helps future research though...
Have you been watching any more funny films to keep spirits up?  Sooo, glad it's weekend so I can chill and be off work.
Not long now.  
Sending lots of baby dust and good wishes.

Laurah1982 , don't blame you at all doing the test on a non-working day - just could not bear testing and then going to work (I know some people have to unfortunately and have no choice).  Have booked my test day off and told my boss I may potentially be booking more days off if needs be.  Here's praying for a BFP for us all, we all deserve it sooooo much.


----------



## emz2402

Hi Ladies, 5 more days till test day for me, starting to find it a struggle to be positive keep getting upset and bubbling. It's not helped that I've now caught my DH's cold. I thought this would be this easy bit after all the injections etc we've been through but this wait is so much tougher.

Good luck to everyone still waiting x


----------



## Babytinks

Hi ladies hope u don't mind me joining u. I had et weds 5day blastocyst grade 4aa. I have had cramps/pulling on one side every since and tww is hard already,  feeling like I want hibernate until otd on 18th which is hubbys bday!


----------



## Gemd85

Babytinks your test day is earlier then mine but we had et same day that's strange x


----------



## Babytinks

Gem was urs a 5day transfer?


----------



## Laurah1982

Sssmith - my last bfn think I cried for 10 hrs solid! So definitely not testing then going to work . I'm having a bottle of wine on standby too !


----------



## Halfy78

Hi All

I was wondering if anyone could help me, I had 2 embies put back today (5 day transfer).  I was told the weekend before the ec that I needed to start drinking a pint of blue top milk a day, but I was just wondering if I can stop this now or if I should be still doing.

Thanks
Kathryn


----------



## shadow2013

Halfy78 ... I was told to keep my protein intake up and continue with milky drinks yogurts eggs chicken etc ... my pg friends are also paranoid about keeping their protein levels up so imagine its a good thing to keep going, not sure I cpuld manage blue top milk as im on green top and was told that was fine but if its your clinic who have told you then may be worth checking if you make it up in other ways?

Hope that helps xx


----------



## Gemd85

Were you at risk of ohss? It's was probably to increase your protien intake. You do need to keep your protien intake up but you could supplement some for yoghurts Etc


----------



## HAGRW

Kerrygold & Jassbrad...so sorry about your news. Sending loads of  . This was my 1st ET and I'm so worried mine will be the same.

2 days to go until OTD and I'm getting more & more nervous. Trying to keep hopes up but the closer it gets the more negative I'm becoming. So worried it'll be a  . Usually DH smooths things over & cheers me up but he's feeling the same  .

Been reading about all you ladies and testing early. Wondering now if I should've tested early? Purposefully didn't by any hpts to avoid temptation. Bad cramps today & AF symptoms. No spotting though. Hope it's the pessaries!


----------



## Halfy78

Thank you. I am high risk of ohss. Will keep going but I think I will try yoghurt as well don't really like drinking too much milk. 

Thanks
Kathryn


----------



## Gemd85

I don't really like plain milk so iv been making decaf lattes with mine and cereal in the morning then yoghurts


----------



## binny

OTD BFN gutted.   thanks for all the support and good luck to everyone in the 2ww. Looking forward to getting off these progestrone pessaries no sleep as knew what outcome would be and tummy so bloated, tender and uncomfortable. Please update me Sharry.


----------



## leah1234

I'm so sorry Binny sending hugs xxxx


----------



## Tone

So sorry Binny  , I thought of you this morning and just had to get up and check the progress. My heart goes out to you   Don't give up, ever, we will all get our babies in the end just some bit later than others xxx


----------



## binny

Thanks for thinking of me Leah and Tone. Sadly wont be another chance for us. We had to self fund and we cant afford to do it again, not financially or mentally. I was very ill with ohss and consultant said he would not be doing treatment again as it would be irresponsible of him. Game over x x


----------



## princess30

huge hugs to the ladies with bfn's I am so so sorry xxx
Huge congrats to all ladies that got bfp's wishing you all a healthy pregnancy xxx

Sharry can you please update me otd was yesterday and it was   xxx


----------



## SarahL2012

Binny - really sorry to hear your news but I have one question...isn't your OTD Monday?  There are definitely cases where hpt shows negative but then bloods show up positive even just one day later. I was told by my clinic that if I wanted to rely on results from a hpt then I'd have to wait until 2 days after my OTD.  Just wanted to make sure you'd not given up hope too early. Big hugs anyway x 

Princess - congratulations on your great news!!


----------



## shelleysugar

Dear all
I'm looking to join you all for the dreaded 2WW.  I have ET tomorrow and then the wait starts.

I'm so sorry to Binny and the other bfn's - it is incredibly hard to come to terms with a bfn, when we invest so much of ourselves into getting pregnant.    

Congrats to the bfps, including Princess30 - wishing you a healthy and happy 9 months. 

          

Shelleysugar x


----------



## binny

Thanks Sarah, no OTD was today, they originally said it would be the 14th then on transfer day said it was the 12th. I am 8dp 5dt so sad x x


----------



## *laura*

Good morning 

I'm so sorry to see the bfn's its such a cruel and heartbreaking time   praying for you all that you have the support you need  

I'm beginning to feel defeated   no symptoms at all except a stinking headache for 3 days and the start of a cold   dh is working away all week so I'm tempted to test on monday morning before he goes, otd is thursday, I'm telling myself that if it is a bfn I will remember it is early and hold hope for otd but I already know it would make me feel depressed so I don't know what to do 

Best of luck and babydust to all those testing soon


----------



## Gemd85

Binny your official test day is very early. I had a 5 day transfer and was told to wait 16 days from egg collection. So 11 days from transfer. So difficult not to symptom spot- and it's worse with the progesterone giving you symptoms. Iv got up this morning and pee is dark despite me religiously drinking about 5-6 pints of water, I feel shocking, I'm hot and I feel sick.  Beginning to drive me mad


----------



## *laura*

I was told 16 days from EC too


----------



## binny

Hi Laura Hi Gem, I had a FET my embies were frozen last year as I got OHSS and they were five day blasts so think its worked out differently but also another nice lady on here Wiki has had same and told to test on day 11. ......... So confused and so upset.

Keep your eye out for ohss gem hope you are feeling better soon. The thirst is unbelievable so if thats how it feels give your clinic a call x x x x


----------



## binny

Sorry ladies I wrote that wrong! so have you been told to test 11 days from the day them embryos were put back in? X x


----------



## *laura*

11 days from a 5 day transfer yes      really hope you've just tested too early  

After my first ET 3 years ago I was told to test 9 days after transfer, day 5 blast transfer, but they have now changed their policy to 11 days, I didn't ask why but there has to be a good reason, I would imagine they found the hpt isn't accurate enough at 9 days?


----------



## binny

I cant get my hopes up again lol its killing me, i'll carry on with medication and go for bloods on Mon apart from progestrone fat hurting belly I dont have any symptoms so think the outcome remains but not very happy that the clinic have told me that when everyonte else totally different. Thank you, hope you get a BFP x x x


----------



## Emma14

Hi Binny,

I have also had a frozen 5 day blastocyst transferred and I have to test 14- 15 days later. Providing the frostie was not a late implanter and that if I did get pregnant my HcG levels weren't slow rising they say that technically speaking you should be able to detect a pregnancy 9dpt. However lots of women I have read about dont get a bfp till OTD. 


Xx


----------



## binny

Thanks Emma   I cant see it changing as BFN was there v v quickly and today is 8dp but bit peed that they told me to test so early. Hope ur embie is getting cosy for u x x x


----------



## frenchie999

Binny I know you don't wanna get your hopes up but I'd test again Monday if I were you x


----------



## binny

Thanks Frenchie will do   hope you are ok. This is like mental torture isnt it x x


----------



## frenchie999

It totally is!! I dread to think how much combined we also spend on tests! I've been through 6 upto now, one left for Monday, hoping it still says positive x


----------



## binny

Lol worth it for peace of mind   It looks very good for you especially as its been positive really early, thats how I know mines over, every day its another negative such a nightmare but really happy for you. Wish we could wave a wand and give babies to everyone on here. X x


----------



## jessy13

I'm out. 10dp5dt and AF shows up. 

Devastated doesn't cover it. I've got 2 frosties but I don't know if I can put me and DH through this again. also need about 2 grand for FET. We've not paid the £500 for freezing yet and a blood monitored cycle is £1100, plus hfea fees and quad therapy takes it up to about £1800.

Everything had gone so well, I should have known......, seems such a waste that 2 perfect looking blasts didn't stick. I know its luck but surely 14 years is enough to wait for a bit of luck. Why didn't they stick?

I think we both were confident it could work for us this time. I feel like I've let everyone down.

The kick in the teeth is the horrible period pain i'm now suffering. Life is just too cruel.

Sorry for the "me" post, good luck to everyone out there, I hope your dreams come true and to those with a bfn, i'm sure we'll find our dreams elsewhere. x


----------



## Gemd85

I know how you feel. This is my last funded cycle and I think we have both decided that we are not prepared to put ourselves through getting into debt if it doesn't work. I think at 28 it's horrible that I have to accept it's not going to happen but I think after the complications of overstimulation and the difficulties in the embryo transfer I can't put my body through it. I'm going to focus on loosing weight and getting fit, iv never been a gym fan but recently my husband has been going daily and he is convinced he will get me into it. He is also keen to give up work and look into fostering as an option while we are considering adoption. And maybe a few holidays as the 10 years we have been together we have beenlotes in what we could so due to getting me through my nursing and paying for wedding and buying the house.


----------



## Gemd85

I'm hoping that getting fit May stimulation my ovulation and calm the pcos


----------



## binny

Jessie im so so sorry, I agree with everything you have said. Take some time out, get your body back and think about counselling, I will be doing all of these things too. As for tonight have a hot bath, a glass of wine and anything else on the dont do list. I hope you find the strength to one day give your last embies a try but just take care of yourself for now. We are going to go down the adoption route although I only had one go at ivf every step was a disaster for me, ohss, naff quality embryos, poor quality sperm. My friend has begged me to come away and find myself again as this ivf process messes with your mind. I hope you are ok we feel your pain. Take care x x x


----------



## binny

Ps plus self funded and with the fet id say its just shy of 9000. 
M
I think the overstimulation is the definate icing on the cake Gem, its awful isnt it and v v dangerous. I was in hospital 5 days and they were concerned about my heart plus bleeding. In some ways the ohss stops us from continually re trying I cant put my body thru that again. My dh would leave me and my best mate told me she couldnt watch me go through this process again. Fostering sounds like a lovely idea, lots of unloved little ones out there. Good luck x x x


----------



## Tone

Hi ladies, feeling really blaaa today plus really sad for all of you with bfns and abandoned cycles....
Had to just get out of the house as fed up of hearing the newborn upstairs crying! I mean one newborn is bad enough (old neighbours moved out with new baby few months ago) but then new neighbours moved in and had a 5 week old baby with them! Sorry to be so moany when you ladies are going through much much worse right now but I just have a feeling this is not gonna work out for me this time and scared that it never will. I was so positive after ET but now beginning to get really scared about the 80% chance we've been given that it won't work....

Re all the talk about it being too early to test even a day before, surely if you end up having implantation at the latest possible time which i've read is 12dp ovulation then 14 dpo might not be enough to detect hgc. Or maybe I'm not understanding all of this. Who knows my head is swimming from all this internet researching lol.

Congrats to all bfps! 
   for everyone waiting.....


----------



## Gemd85

This is what makes me worried that they advise you to stop the progesterone on the negative test. My best friend had a baby in June and she texted up until 7 weeks before she got a positive test, my sister was the same she didn't have a positive hpt and was 16 weeks when the gp done bloods! Surely for some ppl the situation would be the same, yet my clinic don't offer bloods. I'm not convinced this cycle has worked either. I know it's still early days and we are only 3 days post transfer.


----------



## Tone

Oh gawd, something else to get busy googling about lol! I wonder if you could insist on continuing to take the progesterone or would it harm the baby if you were pregnant?

I had another thought the other day and have been toying with the idea....I am curious to know if I can actually ever get pregnant as it seems like such an impossibility after 5 years of not being careful and 2 of actively trying with dh. If you get a bfn you never actually know whether you may have had a very early miscarriage so I thought in order to find out whether the embryo had actually implanted for a while you could start testing say 5 days after et to make sure the hgc had left your system then carry on testing every other day until you start to get a feint line....or not. THat way if you do get a bfn but the tests came up positive for a few days before you would know that you had actually conceived for a bit. I think it would really help to identify the issues for subsequent cycles but at the same time it would be torturous testing all the time especially if you kept getting negatives or got positives then negative on odt. Dunno what to do for the best really....

Wonder why your clinic doesn't offer bloods You're right about it being early days, think we need to just remember that this is gonna mess with our heads a fair bit so need to stop assuming it has or hasn't worked....easy to say I know....


----------



## Gemd85

No even when I had the chemical pregnancy last time they wouldn't do bloods they just told me to wait out the bleeding and then retest. The progesterone wouldn't harm the baby cos we take it until 12 weeks at our clinic, I don't know if all are the same. Had a really bad night last night, having nightmares about it not working. Having nightmares about it working and then it all going wrong because of my unicornate uterus.. That's what happens when u google before bed!


----------



## frenchie999

Morning all, I'm finally accepting a bfp. Otd is tomorrow but probably won't have time in the morning so I did it this morning. Feels weird. Hope it's not a repeat of last time.


----------



## Gemd85

Congratulations. I'm convincing myself it hasn't worked this time. Have had no symptoms etc, I can't remember if I did last time or not.. All seems a blur!  Still only 4dp5dt but it seems like forever.. My husband just said to me most people wouldntt even know at this point and a lot wouldn't have symptoms. I think my mind has just decided to not let it think it's going to be a bfp


----------



## frenchie999

He's right, having no symptoms means nothing. Assuming mine have been the progesterone the only thing I've noticed is my wee smells weird and I'm a little tired. Your embryo will only just be implanting so you wouldn't have any symptoms at the mo. Try not to worry. As it's too early to tell yet x


----------



## *laura*

Good morning all 

Have had light brown discharge today really worrying af is on its way   I'm 7dp5dt trying to stay positive     I had spotting for weeks after my bfp but didn't have any before it    

Frenchie   sounds good for tomorrow 

Please please please stay away AF


----------



## Tone

Congrats Frenchie!!!!  

Gem don't worry at your stage may not have even implanted yet so expect no symptoms whatsoever.

Laura I heard that implantation can be as late as 12 days past ovulation so maybe this is a sign of it! Keep being positive, it will need it if it is implanting! 

I just cannot sit still at the mo, combination of nerves and steroid induced jitters I think.....


----------



## DottyG

Hi all, 

Would like to join the thread.  Currently on day 7 of 2WW after FET.

Am starting to go crazy. 

Best of luck to everyone 

Xxx


----------



## katie kitten

Hello,

Can I be added please? I'm 2dp5dt with OTD on 26th Oct.


----------



## Gemd85

Welcome all.. Come join the insanity! 
I know I'm mad being concerned that iv got no symptoms.. If it's a bfp-your see me in a few weeks time moaning about my morning sickness!


----------



## MissMayhem

Hi all, sorry to hijack, been looking at this most of the day to try and preserve some form of sanity.  Am currently on day 9 of 2ww, had two 2d embryos put back last Friday (OT is 19th).  Been convinced since Thursday that period is en route and think it's arrived (albeit slowly) today.  Have looked everywhere to try and hold on to some form of hope that it's not but (TMI warning) just wanted to know from anyone who may have been here before (this is my first of two attempts) but would an implantation bleed have the same odour as a period; I kind of know when mine is on the way from the changes in my body and am convinced this is what's happening now.  Anyone know?xxx


----------



## Gemd85

Not sure about odour but generally implantation is lighter pink or brown and not as heavy


----------



## MissMayhem

Thanks Gemd85; yes had read that, my usual colour fits in with that though, think it best that I listen to what my body's telling me even though I don't want to believe it!  Good luck and   to the rest of you and   and   to those who were not so lucky this time xxx


----------



## Bruni82

Hello ladies,

Sharry could you add me to the list please? OTD 23 oct 2013.


----------



## shadow2013

Hi bruni ... thats the same day as me!! Im going crazy already


----------



## Bruni82

Nice to see you here Shadow,   
As I'm reading here patience is everything...


----------



## becky m

Hi all, can I be added, 2 little blasts OTD 22nd Oct 2013 

Thanks

Becky xxx


----------



## *laura*

I do hope so Tone   really trying to stay positive, AF cramps beginning to get stronger though  

Anyone testing in the morning?

Hello and good luck to all those just starting the 2ww


----------



## Laurah1982

Hi all,

I'm half way through my 2ww. I can only say I'm up one minute and down the next. Pure mental torture and perseverance. So temped to test early just so I can get on with my life!
8dp3dt- testing on day 14 ! Saturday

So many different symptoms to analyse and google - I'm going mad


----------



## Luck2014

Good luck to anyone testing in the morning.  Can't think of anything else due to test date being on Tuesday (15th).


----------



## Deb-h

Hi.... Had my first ever Transfer today ... 2 x 2 day embryos, was much more painful than I was expecting it to be.  OTD 27th.  Good luck everyone!


----------



## Tone

Hi to newbies!

Good luck to everyone testing tomorrow, so keeping my fingers x for you    

Been jittery all of today, really ratty and impatient. Could this be the progesterone? Heard it mimics pms, as if we weren't going through enough already but to then have 2 weeks of pmt is just taking the mick lol. I give up, this is doing my head in, this week I'm gonna throw myself into my work and forget all the tip toeing I've been doing all flippin week! Won't ride my bike though....almost back to normal eh!

Laurah, know what you mean about testing early. So tempted. I think we're gonna have to take it one day at a time from now on, ie how much can you stay away from boots until it's closing time, then same thing the next day, and the next etc etc aaaarrrrgghhh!!!


----------



## emz2402

Good luck SSSmith for Tuesday my test day is the Wednesday and I know how you feel, how I'm going to get any work done these next two days I have no idea! It has completely consumed my mind (can you tell as I write this at 3.53 in the morning!!)

Fingers crossed xxx


----------



## *laura*

I can't sleep   DH has gone away again for the week so I did a sneaky test with him this morning 8dp5dt and it was a bfp   a faint line but a line for sure, I will confirm on Thursday.  Still spotting brown discharge but it has stayed brown so I'm not worried about that at the moment    

I really wouldn't have tested early if it wasn't for DH being away   sorry girls


----------



## lisasimon1

congrats on your bfp Laura    x


----------



## Tone

Congrats Laura!!!!!    Wonder why they are testing thurs, it's 14 days tomorrow! I would have tested on day 13 too - I will actually lol!

Good luck emz and sssmith for tomo and Weds    

Deb-h I found my first iui really painful and it wasn't until I went private for current icsi that they found out I had a u bend cervix and needed cervical dilation. Have them check this out for you. Hopefully you won't need it though   

AFM 7dp2dt and no symptoms whatsoever, exactly how I felt when I had failed iui. I've learnt so much from all you knowledgeable ladies on this site now though that I will be doing things very differently on the next round. Hindsight is a wonderful thing!


----------



## Emma14

Hey ladies,

Congrats on BFP's! I've got my OTD tomorrow and not feeling too hopeful as last night I got three sharp stabbing cramp pains lower abdomen, they literally lasted seconds but this always happens around the 12-13th day past transfer and I always get bfn's! :-(

I'm hoping the pains were just due to me being a gas bag (damn Cyclogest pessaries!!) and having a dicky stomach (again) but I just feel impending doom!


----------



## *laura*

Thank you   I don't know why they have told me to test Thursday? Last time I was told to test 14 days post ec so I will test again tomorrow and be confident of the result   I have started to bleed a little but still trying to not worry about that too much   

Emma I had awful cramps yesterday and started spotting. I spotted red blood for weeks after my last bfp and went on to have a very healthy pregnancy and dd   stay positive   good luck for tomorrow


----------



## Emma14

Thanks Laura I really appreciate that. Cause I'm on progesterone it means that I won't bleed so I can't tell or not. This time tomorrow I will know one way or another!
Thanks again x


----------



## Laurah1982

It's official I am a moron. Why did I test early, why oh why oh why 
BFN 9dp3dt


----------



## *laura*

Laura try to forget that test   you know it is early and so much can happen in a day     I know it's easier said than done but do try to stay positive


----------



## Emma14

It's still very very early Laura! At best with a 5 day transfer they say Hcg levels can be detected 9 days past transfer and that's only if its not a late implanter!

I stupidly took a test 6dp5dt (my OTD is tomorrow) and I got a bfn on a first response and a pregnant on a clearblue digital....no idea what to make of it! The only result that matters is the OTD and a lot can happen between now and then for you so don't give up! Easier said than done though!

X


----------



## Laurah1982

OTD is Saturday so tested 5 days too early, I cannot even explain why I did it. Hubs wouldn't like it if he knew, he's working away (forces). Got myself in a right old state this morning for no reason


----------



## Gemd85

Ah I feel for you Laura. I done the same on my first cycle and that was only 2 days early on a 5dt. And there was such a faint line that I doubted it was even there. We spent the next 2 days convinced it was an evaporation line to get a bfp on otd. Unfortunately I started bleeding the following day 😞


----------



## Lentil

Laurah... It's too early Hun. No way would my BFP have shown at that point. Sorry or no personals xcept that one, I just have to spill....
This may help anyone else who may get low hcg readings too.


Had bloods this am and Finally got the call. So to recap on 4th I got a positive blood test but very low hcg at 24 at 9dp5dt and after a torturous weekend repeat bloods at 12dp5dt a beta that tripled to 70 ish. Today at 19dp5dt the call came from the clinic and the first thing the dr said was congratulations your beta is back, it has risen significantly and is over 800    yipppeeeeeeee! 1st scan is 21st October. I know it's early days, but for now I am so relieved.
Love to all
L
Xxx


----------



## Marilu

Emma14 said:


> Thanks Laura I really appreciate that. Cause I'm on progesterone it means that I won't bleed so I can't tell or not. This time tomorrow I will know one way or another!
> Thanks again x


Emma14 - you can bleed when you are in progesterone indeed. That was my case last time when I bled 3 or 4 days before OTD and I was on Crinone pessaries. So as long as AF doesn't show her ugly face there is still hope! Good luck!

Lentil - Massive congrats, this is excellent news!! I'm very happy for you


----------



## Babytinks

Yay lentil thats fab news!!! Congratulations xx


----------



## Tone

Congrats Lentil, you must be over the moon!!!!    

good luck to everyone else waiting xxx


----------



## Emma14

Massive congrats lentil! Thank you Marilu I didn't know that so I guess hope still remains! X


----------



## earlp78

Hi ladies **waves**
New to this thread, so just saying hi.  I recognise some of you lovely lot from the cycle buddies thread. 

Had our ET this lunch time, so I am now officially on the 2WW ~ so fully expect to be pretty insane in a few days time (if not sooner!!!)  

After ET today our nurse gave us some really solid advice, she said we had both been through so much just to get to this stage.  We have done everything the clinic has asked and adhered to so many do's and don'ts, administered soooooooooooo many drugs, completely lost any dignity due to endless scans and procedures, that this 2WW should be all about us! So we should take time to do nice things just the two of us, rest, relax, try and stay stress free and think only positive thoughts. 

This made me cry, and on reflection I think she is absolutely right ~ so we are going to try and do this as much as possible.  Her parting words were "take care of each other", which I thought was lovely x


----------



## Dory10

Hi Earl
That's lovely, made me well up (again)!  Sending you lots of     for the next 2 weeks.  
Put your feet up and sink into an arm chair with a nice cuppa xxx


----------



## Luck2014

Thank you Tone and emz2402 for your kind wishes for tomorrow.  Am really excited but nervous about testing - don't think I will dare to look at the test result.


Good luck too to Emma14 whose big day is also tomorrow.  Here's hoping for 2 BFPs. And also if anyone else is testing tomorrow or soon more BFPs.

By the way Emma14, I've been getting those short stabbing pains all the way through - I reckon they are just a side effect of the progesterone.


----------



## Emma14

Hey sssmith39,

I'm feeling same way as you. I really hope you get a bfp! I got a stabbing pain in the centre of lower abdomen though which is concerning me even though it lasted 1-2 secs. Have you had this?


----------



## Luck2014

Hi Emma14

Yes, I have had it throughout on and off -it's not painful or anything as it's too quick but I have read others have had this and it's been a positive result.  Is your's painful?  

I reckon all we can do is wait till the morning for our test results (I know, easier said than done) but analysing symptoms can stress you out.  Have a nice relaxing evening.  Have just put happy songs on You Tube playlist and it's really good in helping keep upbeat.  

Lot's of baby dust and good wishes  being sent your way x


----------



## Emma14

Yeah it's weird cause it only lasts for a second there's no pain afterwards like a little shock more than a cramp? My pain threshold is ridiculously low though and I can't compare it to af cramps as don't get that! I don't know why I'm getting so worked up about it I'll know in less than 12hrs.

Either way I'm a big blubbering mess! DH thinks he's helping by cooking... Really not hungry and he will prob burn the kitchen down! He did make me laugh though when I just went through and witnessed him trying to grate the worlds softest baguette to make breadcrumbs! Poor man he thinks he's helping! 

That's it, no more googling,symptom searching or stressing! What will be will be! X


----------



## Luck2014

Ha, ha, not a gourmet chef then! Sounds like he's looking after u well nontheless. Yes, we will soon know. Can't say i've ever experienced these feelings b4 in my life. Good luck, lets hope we are all smiles tomorrow x


----------



## Babytinks

Good luck to those who are testing tomorrow.  I'm having a down day today.  Had a banging headache all day and cramps well dull  achy feeling, no symptoms really and cant help think it hasn't worked for us. Ive got till Friday to wait aahhh.


----------



## Gemd85

Another day nearly over. Iv had a few twinges as well today. I wouldn't call them cramps or pain. More of a stretching twinging feeling.


----------



## Luck2014

Gemd85 think thats just the natural twinges from the meds r hopefully things developing.  Eek, feeling sick with anticipation.


----------



## emz2402

Before I go to sleep as I am shattered every day at the mo good luck for tomorrow SSSmith and Emma14 x


----------



## frenchie999

Good luck for tomorrow ladies!! X


----------



## Luck2014

Thank u emz n frenchie.


----------



## Emma14

Thanks guys x


----------



## Laurah1982

Chin up babytinks. I'm having a serious down day too, I've cried most the day on and off. I did a stupid test this morn then started to cramp with red blood this afternoon. Can't believe I still have to wait to Saturday. 
Ivf sucks big time


----------



## katie kitten

Good luck to everyone testing tomorrow!


----------



## MissMayhem

Yes, good luck to all of you testing in the morning, everything crossed for you! Babytinks I'm with you, OT on Friday but think period is here so trying not to cling to that last bit of hope toooo tightly. Hope you're feeling better this evening xx


----------



## Tone

Oh my gawd ladies the build up is killing me! I'm so nervous for you!
Good luck Emma and Sssmith for tomorrow!    

Earl, what a lovely nurse, she's right, we forget just how much we go through to get what we want....

Emma, I too had a single stabbing pain in the lower belly the other day - yesterday I think but I dismissed it. Then later I was gooling (just to make a change lol) and I read someone describing what implantation felt like. It sounded the same as what we are describing eeeek don't want to get my hopes up.....Hope it is for us all.

Babytinks and Laurah, hope your days are better tomorrow. So many ups and downs in this crazy old journey eh.

Sleep tight all


----------



## Emma14

I wanted to share with you that earlier this morning I got a BFP! So happy yet scared! I have never got this far before so I'm hoping and praying that this could be it for us and trying not to let the cramping freak me out!

Thanks for all the ladies who have helped me on this forum and made me laugh its helped more than you know!

I have my fingers crossed for all those testing today also.

Could you add me onto the board please sharry if possible?

Xxx


----------



## Lentil

Emma! Congratulations you are a Mommy! Now to take care of you xxx


----------



## Tone

Congrats Emma!!!!     
Good luck everyone else


----------



## *laura*

Congratulations Emma        

Another BFP for me this morning too   but I am bleeding heavier this morning  I take my last progesterone tonight and I'm worried AF will take over   will call the clinic later and see what they suggest


----------



## Tone

Oh wow, another positive!!! Congrats Laura! Roll on the good news for the rest of the week too     And beyond...


----------



## Emma14

Thank you very much! Congrats to you too Laura!!


----------



## Gemd85

Congratulations Laura! I'm praying your not in the same situation as I was on my first cycle. Def phone the clinic xx


----------



## *laura*

Thank you   waiting for the nurse to call me I'm not sure what they can do about it at this stage


----------



## Babytinks

Congratulations Emma and laura. Good luck to others that are testing today too. Xx


----------



## Gemd85

I was told they couldn't do anything. They might up your progesterone but I was told to wait it out and retest in a cpl of days.


----------



## jules35

Hi ladies just to say I got a positive yesterday  hcg 185.scan 4th nov.good luck everyone


----------



## Gemd85

Congratulations! So many bfp at the mo.. Still convinced I'm going to be the opposite! We had the tears last night I just couldn't stop myself. Was saying to my DH what are we going to do if it's not worked! It's the most horrible feeling. He tried to console me by saying we don't know yet it could be positive  .., and it turned into what are we going to do if it does work and then we loose it again!  Just a bag of nerves and a big mess at the moment


----------



## emmyloop

Hello, 
I had two 3 day old frozen embryos put back last Thursday - 5 days ago, the first 48 hours I had the odd mild cramping, but now, and for the last 2 days, I just feel nothing, no symptoms, no aches, no nothing. 

Every diary or post seems to have symptoms of some sort, it is making me feel like it can't have worked at all, and that I am heading for the AF soon.


----------



## *laura*

Congratulations jules        

 Gem   keep positive     this is your time  

I just did a clearblue digi and it said pregnant 1-2   will do another in a couple of days and hope it stays


----------



## Gemd85

Am trying to. Was just thinking back to first cycle and how I was at this point. I can't remember having symptoms, I'm pretty sure I didn't. Day 7pt was Xmas day and I done an early shift at work then spent time at my mums.


----------



## kayley2704

Hi lady's I'm currently 8dpo and iv been feeling reli bloated and had weird sort of pains like I'm going to have my period but it's like below my tummy button and a bit further down is this normal (iv never ovulated befor) had my first positive ovulation test on day 3

Any help would be fab x


----------



## Mrs Doubtfire

Good Afternoon Ladies
Sorry to jump in, but would you mind if I joined your thread ??
I am a returning member currently on the "dreaded" 2ww - I had 2 x FET yesterday at LWC. OTD is 28th Oct   .  This is my 4th 2ww, and am just as nervous, anxious, emotional (the list goes on !) now as I was on my first (if not more !) 
Sending all you brave ladies lots of     .
Mrs D xx


----------



## Georginaa

Hi Ladies, 
Please can I join your thread & be added to your list, I had et yesterday with 2 blasts. Otd 25th Oct     


Georgina x


----------



## Mrs Doubtfire

Hi Georgina - My ET was yesterday too,. 2 x day 3 embies on board    - we have another 2 frosties which were thawed and will hopefully reach the Blastocyst stage and can be re-frozen.
Sending you lots of    
Mrs D x


----------



## Haydan

kayley2704 said:


> Hi lady's I'm currently 8dpo and iv been feeling reli bloated and had weird sort of pains like I'm going to have my period but it's like below my tummy button and a bit further down is this normal (iv never ovulated befor) had my first positive ovulation test on day 3
> 
> Any help would be fab x


Hi Kayley2704

Most ladies on here will be able to tell you that abdominal pains / cramping / stitching is perfectly normal. i experince numerous pains throughout my menstrual cycle and always have so im used to it; however i have been experienceing a few new ones during my treatment that have been a bit more painful than usual - i assumed its nothing to worry about but i wanted to be sure so checked with my dr's who explained why im feeling different pains to usual and that it was nothing to worry about.

what you're describing seems normal but you can always check with your Dr's to be sure; informing them can also give them a clearer picture of how youre responding to the treatment so it all helps.


----------



## *laura*

Gem    this is such a tough time I hope you can find some way to distract yourself and pick yourself up a bit      


Hi kayley, Mrs d and georgina   good luck with your 2ww   
 


I have spoken with the nurse and they aren't too concerned at the moment unless the bleeding gets any heavier and we have booked our pregnancy scan for 5th Nov


----------



## earlp78

Congratulations to you BFP ladies... Wooooooo hooooooooo x 

Georgina & Mrs D ~ I too had ET yesterday, so maybe we can do this 2WW together.... X


----------



## Gemd85

That's good that they are not too concerned. Maybe repeat a test in a few days time, just had a nice time at the shops and a nandos and was feeling a bit happier to come home and find I have got some spotting when I wipe. Not massively concerned right this second as it was old blood but just praying it doesn't develop. I am only 6dp5dt so chance it could be some old blood from et- it was a very difficult transfer and very traumatic


----------



## Bruni82

Hello ladies,

Did you find London too cold today? I felt a bit brrrr this morning. And I'm not sure but got cramping today, like i had to go to toilet but there nothing happens. I am on 2 day of the 2ww but don't know what to do... 
What if I caught a cold?   I am scared what to do? Should i get a camomile to relax my tummy or just wait and relax. I got my feet on a warm bottle to make them feel better, don't know what else to do to calm it down.
Please help...


----------



## Georginaa

Hi Ladies, 


Bruni - I'm in Liverpool but also seemed quite chilly here today. Unsure about the cramping but as for catching a cold I'd say make sure you stay warm & wrapped up   
Gem - as you said hopefully old blood from et, may even be from implantation    

Earlp & MrsD - congrats to you both being pupo too!! Are you both having time off or working? Both your test dates 25th?     MrsD - we had 6 embies fertilised & 2 put back but other 4 were a bit slower in developing so we doubt we will have any frosties xxxx 

Laura - hope 5th Nov comes round fast as for the bleeding try to get as much rest   

Kayley - hope your feeling ok   
Emmyloop - not everyone gets symptoms - keep positive     
Congratulations to Emma, jules, Laura and anyone else with BFP result!!   
Hello to: Hayden, babytinks, tone, lentil - sorry if I missed anyone can only read back so far!   


My day has consisted of just resting, so all chilled out


----------



## earlp78

Hi Georgina~ my test day is Monday 28th but I think I'll test the day before, the Sunday, as Husband will be  around all day that day.  Yep, I am off work at the moment.  Due to go back next Tues, but I think I may take the whole 2ww off, as not sure I can focus on work....  How about you...?  x


----------



## Georginaa

Hi Earlp - I thought mine was going to be the Monday but they gave me 25th instead       Yes in off all 2ww, I return to work 28th Oct x


----------



## Mrs Doubtfire

Hi Georgina - Yeah im off work too, defo for this week but maybe next week too, although to be honest I feel like im going slightly mad already and its only day 2    - we will hopefully hear tomorrow about our other 2 frosties, whether they made blasto stage   
Earlp - My OTD is 28th - although I don't think I can last that long, I did read somewhere that you "could" test maybe on day 11   
Huge Congratulations to you ladies with your BFP's - how exciting   
Emmyloop - Im on day 2 atm and feel very bloated and strange !! - but I remember previously feeling no real symptoms at all and was blessed to have 2 BFP's - stay strong and feel positive hun - sending you lots of    

Good evening everyone else, hope your all resting   
Mrs D x


----------



## Cortneywils

Hi ladies, please can I join you in the 2ww? My OTD is 27th, lots of reading still to do on here  

Congratulations on the ladies you have had BFP!!!


----------



## Mrs Doubtfire

Hi Cortneywils - welcome to the 2ww !! xx


----------



## Luck2014

Hi all,

Also got BFP today - think I'm still in shock! Even tested 3 times to be certain.  Scan 7 Nov.

Great news for all the other ladies with BFPs today - woo hoo!  

Lots of baby dust coming your way for those who are testing soon.

HAPPY HAPPY HAPPY


----------



## Cortneywils

Thanks Mrs Doubtfire  

Congratulations SSSmith!!!!!!


----------



## SarahL2012

Lots of good news on here today. Congratulations to all those who got BFPs!!! x


----------



## Mrs Doubtfire

Woo Hoo Congratulations SSSmith39 xx


----------



## earlp78

Huge congratulations SSSmith ~ wonderful news... 

Seems a really happy time at the mo with ots of BFP. Long may it continue!!! x


----------



## frenchie999

So glad to see all this good news!! Let hope it catches


----------



## Babytinks

Ssssmith congratulations fabulous news!!

I have cramps today and quite gassy sorry for tmi, feel like I do before af arrives which cant be good can it?!


----------



## Luck2014

Aww, thank you for the good wishes.  How lovely to have such support.  Yes, lots of good news today and hoping lots more to come for everyone who is still waiting x


Babytinks - I had cramps on and off throughout my 2ww and really felt like af but it wasn't, I think this is normal and can be a good sign.


----------



## Babytinks

I have noticed brown and a bit of red blood when I wipe, sorry for tmi but its mixed in with the left overs of the suppositories.  Should I phone the clinic? Im beside myself with worry thinking af is going to arrive very soon :-(


----------



## Luck2014

Hi Babytinks,  as you are feeling like that you could ring to put your mind at rest and ask the nurses' advice.  Could well be the implantation blood though.  Take care.


----------



## earlp78

Baby thinks ~ I agree, phone in the morning and chat with the nurses.  Sending positive thoughts x


----------



## Trixy1

Hi everyone, can I join you please? 

I see congratulations are in order for  SSSmith39 that's great news!!

Frenchie999 nice to see you here, we were on feb cycle buddies thread together I think (seems so long ago!)

Sorry for lack of personals, it's all so teeny and difficult to read on my phone. 

I'm PUPO as of today, with unmedicated FET. My 2ww is only 9 days, test next Thursday.


----------



## earlp78

Welcome Trixy. Love your profile pic. Sunflowers never fail to make me smile....  wishing you lots of luck x


----------



## frenchie999

Hi trixy. Sorry to read what happened. Welcome back thought, hope all is well


----------



## Georginaa

MrsD - fill your day with magazines, DVDs & rubbish tv   

Cortneywils & Trixy - welcome to 2ww for you both   

Sssmith - Congratulations on BFP


----------



## MadameCissy

Good morning ladies,

May I join you? My DW and I just completed our home insemination with donor sperm and I am back in the 2ww. OTD is October 30th. I have downloaded all three seasons of The Walking Dead to keep me sane...


----------



## Laurah1982

Morning Ladies,

Well my 2nd IVF Journey is over. I havent even reached OTD as I have been bleeding heavy for two days now. Just called the clinic to ask if i can stop taking cyclogest and not bother with testing on Saturday. Its so obvious its over as Im bleeding heavier than any normal period  

I'm feeling drained, emotional and crazy. Worried what to say to people who waiting on news of the outcome (mum, grandparents etc).
As we have funded our two cycles I truly believe that was the last one. Im trying to come to terms with the failed cycle and the fact I will never be someones mummy   

Best wishes to all, maybe one day my tears will dry for long enough so I can think logically about my future. One without children   

Bye ladies and thank you for the support.


----------



## Georginaa

Hi Ladies, 
MadameCissy - good Luck for 30th      Hope your downloads do keep you sane   


Laurah - I'm really so sorry   


Georgina x


----------



## MissMayhem

Dear laurah1982 i am so, so sorry to hear your news. I'm in a similar position as was due to test Friday but af  is here with gusto. My clinic still insist on me taking pessaries and testing though, it seems sometimes nobody wants to listen to what we know about our own bodies. I can't offer much in the words of wisdom as feel that at this point, if your af really is here, there's not a lot anyone can say at the minute. Am guessing you live somewhere where you can't get nhs treatment? That lottery in itself adds to the cruelness of this whole process. I hope your family and DH give you all the love, support and cuddles that you need right now. Sending you a big Welsh cwtch   and really hope this isn't the end for you   . Take good care of you xxx


----------



## Gemd85

Sorry to hear that Laura. 
Good luck to everyone else that is testing this week. 
Had a really restless night last night and some very strange vivid dreams. This morning I feel gerally achey and rough, I still have brown spotting and am peeing for England. In the space of 24 hrs iv gone from being convinced it hasn't work to actually feeling quite hopeful- just trying to reign in the hopefulness incase it causes bigger disappointment


----------



## earlp78

Goodness Laura ~ I am so very truly sorry for you, and the fact you are in such a state.  Is you husband still away...? I hope you have someone to turn to, a close friend or family member.  Please don't go through all these emotions on your own.... Cry for as long as you need and don't feel bad about it.  Sending you one huge hug xxxxx.


----------



## Laurah1982

Again thanks for your support guys. Hubby will be home in a few days for much needed big hugs.

Miss mayhem, sorry yours is looking grim too. nhs wont fund ours as amh under 3.

Cuddles, wine, chocolate and maybe a sneaky elec *** in order this weekend!

Oh my younger cousin went into labour today (first to bear the great grandchild) oh joy


----------



## emz2402

Got my blood results back it's a BFN - absolutely devastated.

Good luck to everyone else x


----------



## Babytinks

Friday can't come quick enough for me.  I had a bit of a wobble this morning and ended up crying on a colleague because I hsve cramps and feel like af is going to appear any min. I did  phone hospital and they said it might not be bad as u can get cramps and bleeding in earlyppregnancy.  Im not bleeding yet but have had brown blood tinged with some red spots. I have one more night and day to get through and trying to stay positive but its so hard. I just hope my body waits until the blood test as rather hospital told be its all over rather than my period.


----------



## Ruby Roo

Hi Ladies, 

can I join please?  I'm officially PUPO as of 12:58 today (day 2 transfer) so OTD  is an agonising 13 days away!  My second time round,  but if anything it feels a lot harder this time! 

Sharry - can you add me to the list please? ICSI and OTD 29/10/13  - Thanks  x x 

Lots of luck to anyone testing today


----------



## hopefuls:)

Hello ladies mind if i join you!

Could you add me to list my otd is 30th 

We had only one follicle and were advised to cancel and try again..but we went for it and got two egg both fertilised but one fragmented but the other one is a top quality 4 cell a grade embie and its back in the mother ship!

Taking things mega easy this time. No stress!

Good luck all! Xx


----------



## MissMayhem

Thanks Laurah, glad your hubby is supportive, mine has been dreadful and actually told me he doesn't understand why I'm so upset as it's 'not like you've lost a baby or anything'!  He really just doesn't get it, feel like I am completely on my own with it, hence me being on here pretty much all the time lately.  Had more compassion from my friend's fiance in three minutes than my own hubby all the way through this process; there's no test on a relationship like IVF eh! Never easy when someone else in the family has an addition, I have a massive family, loads of cousins who seem to breed like mad!  I love all the babies but it hurts so much when you have the unending 'you want to get a move on girl' comments!  Sometimes I feel like just telling people the truth but know that they would be mortified then and their comments are never ill-intentioned, still hard though.  Sorry to to Gemz (can't remember your numbers and your name isn't showing up here) on your results; really is heartbreaking, sending love to you xx


----------



## Laurah1982

Hi MissMayhem,

Its not all roses on my side, DH can be a little like that too. I have to explain that i need to deal with sadness and I know its not the 'end of the world' - as he keeps saying.
My clinic finally rang back, when I explained what has happened they said there was no point in testing and I can come off pessaries. 
My hubby is in the forces and other side of the country, since 'the call' reality has set in and ive asked if he can come home. First time ive ever done that in 14 years together. 

Can't wait to get home from work today and crawl under the covers!

Big hugs to all with sad news.


----------



## Babytinks

Think It is all over as ive started to bleed along with cramps :-( hospital still want me to go in for blood test friday but dont see the point really. They say that theyve had some odd scenarios with bfp's but not holding much hope tbh.


----------



## binny

Hi Laurah, I am in same situation as you self funded IVF / ICSI and BFN. I found out last week and have  been struggling ever since. Has your clinic offered you counselling? Im not usually in to that type of thing but I had a phone session today (not through the clinic but my work has a phoneline for problems) out of desperation and have to say it helped, albeit temporary. She described it as the same as grieving for a loved one so do not let anyone brush it off as not the end of the world. You too MrsMayhem. It is the end of the world and it is huge. Anyway sorry to gate crash your conversation but I too was linked to this thread and was one of the unfortunates so know how hard it is. Take care and allow yourself to cry and grieve or it will only come out later down the line. xxx


----------



## binny

Sorry "missmayhem" not mrs!!! dont let your other half make you put a brave face on it either, I do think its a man way of dealing with it as my husband just trying to "jolly me" along. Take care xx


----------



## *laura*

Laura, missmayhem and emz   I'm so sorry  

Babytinks how heavy is the bleeding? It really might not be over for you   I have been told by a friend recently that she bled from 2 days before otd until 14 weeks pg. I am still bleeding a light steady flow of red blood but holding on to the hope it could just be one of those cases where women bleed in pregnancy    

Gem   your symptoms sound promising   thinking of you   

I had a nervous first day back at work since ET, will be testing again tomorrow


----------



## Babytinks

Laura are u having cramps too? Mine is not as heavy as my normal bleed yet its sort of watery but bright red if that makes sense I have cramps with it though.


----------



## *laura*

Sounds exactly the same   sorry if tmi but when I wipe it feels like there is going to be a huge amount of blood and I'm always relieved to see thats not the case.  As you say its more like a watery discharge with blood in it   I had cramps yesterday and today its more like AF type pain in my lower back.


----------



## Babytinks

My cramps are quite intense and I have back pain. So did the hospital say its ok to bleed red blood and have cramps? I still think im out though as although its watery theres still a lot and time to get worse like my period normally does. Our bodies are so cruel!


----------



## *laura*

I had hellish cramps on sunday and thought it was over for me and then had a bfp the next morning, the clinic didn't say much at all except to monitor how much blood I'm losing and if it gets any worse to let them know, and we then arranged my scan


----------



## Babytinks

I guess all I can do is wait until Friday for confirmation,  its going to be a long agonising wait & im not getting my hopes up as ive cried so much today.


----------



## *laura*

It is agonising I know   how many days post EC are you?  Will be thinking of you good luck for friday


----------



## MissMayhem

It's hearbreaking to read how everyone is on tenterhooks, really, really hope the bleeding comes to nothing for you both *laura* and babytinks, everything crossed and positive thoughts winging their way to you and anyone else in the same boat.

Hope you're tucked up safe and sound now laurah1982, I really admire you for being able to be at work.  I self-certed for first week of 2ww and was going to go back on Monday once I realised Saturday that AF was on its way but haven't been able to manage it, not least because I work for social services where you feel that not all the families deserve to have children in the first place the way some of them are treated (not all by any stretch though of course).  Hope that our respective hubbies manage to pull emotion and comfort out of the bag instead of pragmatism!

binny thanks so much for your kind words, I know exactly what you mean about the grief thing and it is good, kind advice.  I recognise that myself but DH is clueless, I fluctuate between feeling sorry for him to wanting to punch him but currently am managing to resist both.  He prides himself on having married a strong, independent woman but can't  cope when my more vulnerable side appears and just doesn't know what to do I don't think.  And no worries for putting mrs in the name - it's a nickname I had for a dear old friend, is my third username on here as just haven't been able to settle with the other stupid ones I chose!  Hoping she sends us all some angel dust from heaven, am sure she will  xxx


----------



## *laura*

Thank you   feeling a bit in limbo at the moment    trying to stay positive


----------



## Babytinks

Thanks laura and miss mayhem.  Im 12 past ec 7 days since et.


----------



## *laura*

I was 7dp5dt when I started spotting on sunday


----------



## MissMayhem

*laura* and babytinks, really hope everything will be fine for you.  If it's any consolation my OT is is Friday but I have full on period.  Nurses said it may be slow coming because of the progesterone; I started with cramps last Thursday and then Saturday, then spotting Sunday and as I said an now in full flow so hopefully   for you guys it's just spotting and that will be it.  Everything crossed for you both, try not to do what I did and read yourself to death.  Love and positive thoughts to you both xxx


----------



## *laura*

Have you done a hpt?


----------



## Babytinks

I haven't I was told to wait and have the blood test fri.


----------



## *laura*

So Friday you'll be 9dp5dt   you're lucky to be having a blood test I wish I could  

I've taken my last progesterone tonight so I guess we'll see what happens over the next couple of days


----------



## Babytinks

How come ur stopping them? Ive been told to continue and would continue until 12wks I think. I was tempted to do a test to see what it says but not sure what tests I have in the house coz stopped buying them to avoid the pain every month.  Think I have one and an out of date digi, should I wait till fri if im going to do one?


----------



## *laura*

My clinic stop them after 15 days, was the same last time it really worried me because I was spotting and would hear of so many people carrying on with progesterone much longer but in the end I needn't have worried everything was fine.  I don't know how opinions can differ so much between clinics  

If you can wait till Friday then definitely wait as you will be getting a very accurate result and don't want to bring yourself down with any doubts of a faint positive or negative.  I've used 3 tests and still don't feel confident of the result


----------



## Georginaa

Big hugs to everyone who needs them today/tonight on here   

   For those waiting results x


----------



## Tone

Oh wow I haven't been able to log on for a day or two and already I've missed so much.....
Big congrats to all the bfps!   ]]

So sorry to all those who had bfns....
Laurah, must be incredibly hard especially without your husband nearby. Do go for the counselling. I put myself on the waiting list back in July when my iui failed. To be honest, oddly I am coping much better now but up until a month ago I was in a right state. I seem to have found my inner fight again and so will you you'll see.

I still have no symptoms whatsoever and tomorrow is 8dp2dt so have been prepping myself for a realistic outcome. Feel quite calm about it. All I keep focusing on is my next steps after this fails. And if it doesn't, well that would be a lovely surprise! 

Big hugs for all those that need it tonight and good luck for those testing in the morning xxx


----------



## *laura*

Another BFP today but still bleeding the blood actually soaked through to my shorts this morning   don't know how to feel I suppose I just have to wait a few more days  

Good luck tone   no symptoms can be good news


----------



## Tone

Thanks Laura and congrats on your bfp!!!! Must be scarey but try not to worry too much about the bleeding. I heard it can be quite heavy at times but still people have gone on to have healthy bubbies after bleeding for 2 months at the beginning of pregnancy. Positive vibes!!!

AFM, 8dp2dt now and woke up this morning at 4am with really fizzy and tingling boobs lol. They have been sore since day 1 due to progesterone but they were quite painful this morning. Anyone else had this?

Good luck everybody!!!


----------



## *laura*

Sounds promising tone   and thank you going to try and keep positive


----------



## Gemd85

This would be so much easier if peoples signs are the same! Boobs don't hurt, and they have been bigger since the start of stims so not sure I would notice. I still have the brown spotting, and a pounding headache since yesterday. And loss of appetite one min, starving the next!


----------



## Tone

Wouldn't it just Gem! Thinking about it the tingling has] happened a few times in past as part of pmt symptoms so not getting excited. Just want this wait to be over now whatever the result lol. Fed up!!!!


----------



## Babytinks

Laura thats great news. Well update from me, ive stopped bleeding this morning so dont know whats going on,  nurse said could be pessaries. So not getting my hopes up to be dashed but we'll see what tomorrow brings and hope I don't bleed between now and then. 

Sorry for not personals but my head is all over the place and cant think straight.


----------



## Georginaa

Babytinks - Good Luck for tomorrow    
Tone -        Keep positive   
Laura - try to keep positive as hard as it is     


Hello to all I've not mentioned   


I'm still resting, keep getting odd slight cramps very low in stomach, 3dp5dt so not reading too much into it.  Couldn't of rested anymore than I have so gave it my all


----------



## Mrs Doubtfire

Sharry, please can u add me to your list : Mrs D - FET - OTD 28th October ! Thank you x 

Ladies - just reading though for a catch up ! Be back shortly !

Mrs D xx


----------



## MissMayhem

Everything crossed for you girls and will pray   to look and see some good news on here for you tomorrow xx


----------



## rikki-tik

Wow! I haven't checked in for a week, and there seems to be so much activity.

Congrats to the bfps, I really hope you have a healthy 9mths. And for those still waiting, I hope it is a bfp for you. 

A huge hug to the bfn s, what an awful journey this is. I suspect I will be joining you in a couple of days. I'm at 8dp5dt, and yesterday all my symptoms completely stopped. No cramps, no sore bbs, nothing. This happens before AF usually, where I become a deflated balloon the day before. But now really, it's just my deflated spirits. Otd is Saturday. 

Sorry no personals this time, am feeling emotionally off today, especially as there have been two baby announcements in the extended family.


----------



## charlie00134

Hi, can I join please? I had a 5dt yesterday after egg share IVF. Long 13 days left to go until OTD and trigger is out of my system already from testing FMU today.
I haven't read backwards but will try to keep up from here.


----------



## emwil

Hi Sharry, please can you add me x

OTD is next Friday, had ET yesterday was a day 5 blast transfer. Sadly no frosties but at least the chances are good with this one we put back! PMA and all that 

Good luck to all you ladies, wishing you every happiness!


----------



## Tone

thanks giorginaa!
good luck babytinks  
Keeping my fingers x for u rikitikitavi, theres still hope  
Welcome newbies and good luck to us all!
Im having dull heavy period type aches  today, not looking too hopeful....


----------



## Blueberries

Hi everyone

I'm a GS for a lovely couple and we did a FET on Monday 14th October.  Anyone else sat there waiting like me?  It's strange how I've had 2 children of my own and never blinked or worried about anything.  I'm so paranoid about this precious embryo it's untrue! Am dying to test now.  I won't, of course, but the temptation is overwhelming  

Hope there is someone out there


----------



## Blueberries

Could I be added too please.  I'm a GS and had my FET 14th October.  Test 26th October.

Thanks and good luck to everyone waiting.....it's so nerve wracking!!


----------



## Gemd85

Not to optimistic today. Brown spotting has a bit of red in it :-(. No cramping or anything, had a little tea et moment earlier but praying it could be ok- but realistic. Clinic have advised me to continue with progesterone and rest until otd in Sunday


----------



## Bruni82

Hi ladies,

Day 4 of my 2ww, but no symptoms at all, is it normal? I don't know what to think...


----------



## Blueberries

Bruni, did you transfer Monday?  I've not symptons either apart from faint cramping but no different to before AF


----------



## Babytinks

Hello to all the the new tww'rs goodlick to u all.

I am bleeding again and have cramps so no looking hopeful for tomorrow otd  

Laura how u doing? U still cramping with ur bleed? Ita good its still Possitive u have a fighter there that still wants to stick.xx


----------



## charlie00134

Gemd85 - FX the spotting is nothing and you get a BFP afterall.


----------



## Gemd85

Babytinxs how heavy is your bleeding? It's like mental torture


----------



## Kaz1980

Hi everyone

Can I join in? My OTD is 21 October (3dt was 8th October). Been having horrible cramps for the the last few days and wondered what they were like for everyone else. For me sometimes they are like period pains but then other times I feel the pain more in my ovaries (a strange dull pain). No spotting or bleeding but this is normal for me as I've never bled while being on progesterone meds and prior to test day. Would love to test early but quite honestly I'm too terrified of another failure so will hole off until test day.

K x


----------



## Babytinks

Hi gem my bleeding is red blood but its quite watery and cramps arr bad. Ur right it is mental tortutre. I have done my crying so totally expecting a BFN tomorrow.


----------



## Gemd85

Mine has been brown for 2 days and the thought it could be inplantation actually made me a bit more positive. Turned more of a red colour but not like my period. Have had a mental break down this afternoon, slept for 3 hours and had my mum and DH trying to convince me it's ok. Iv had no cramps and it seems to of eased of a bit. It's not been enough to mark the liner. Just when I wipe. Think I'm gonna spend tonight and tomorrow resting


----------



## Bruni82

1stimeSurro, -i did transfer on sunday, but feel nothing,    Just confused  and dont want to torment myself on testing earlier than tuesday. 

gem82- just relax and dont think about it, i know is difficult but try to relax, it really helps your blood and hormones....

Kaz- i keeping fingers crossed for you, good luck on testing with a  BFP

Babytink - keep us updated.... Good luck and dont loose hope till the end.


----------



## *laura*

Well what a day I've been from devastated and defeated one minute to quite optimistic the next   I haven't had any more cramps today but the bleeding got worse through the morning turning to dark red with small clots   I thought this is it for me but over the afternoon it has become lighter again and really not too bad at the moment  

Does anyone know when a bfp can change to bfn after a chemical pregnancy? 

Babytinks        for tomorrow   

Gem if the bleeding doesn't mark a liner I really think it could be ok   another day done and closer to otd, I agree with getting some rest, watch a funny film and stay positive    

Thanks georgina  

Hello to everyone I missed


----------



## Gemd85

Thanks for the encouragement you lot.. It prob wouldn't seem half as bad if I didn't keep going out to the toilet to check every hr! I determined no toilet trips till bed time ha ha. 
When I had a chemical pregnancy my test turned negative. I had bleeding day before official test day and a faint positive. I think it was about 4 days later when the bleeding stop I retested and it was negative.


----------



## earlp78

Babytinks ~ I am thinking of you! and hoping for some good news for you. Sending lots of positive thoughts.  Please let us know how the test goes x


----------



## Babytinks

Thanks u, I will let u all know but im prepared for bad news as still got bad cramps and bleeding.  We have to be there for 8:20, anyone know how long results take? xx


----------



## MissMayhem

Not sure how long it takes babytinks as i just have to do hpt, good luck tho hope you have a good result xx


----------



## Tone

Babytinks, my clinic say 3-4 hours. So keeping everything x for you    . Let us know as soon as, we are all on tenterhooks....so many test otds coming up now, it's so nerve wracking....
Kaz, you're testing the same day as me eeeeek! Good luck  

I woke up again really early this morning with nausea, prob the choc pud I had at 11.30 last night though lol. God I am sick of this wait now, I go from feeling relatively calm and 'normal' to feeling like every single moment of my day is consumed with thoughts of pregnancy or non pregnancy as the case may be....Yesterday I got so fed up of feeling 'different' and not doing my usual things 'just in case' that I cycled to work. It felt good to be a normal person again  

Good luck to all!


----------



## *laura*

Good luck babytinks         

I'm bleeding again this morning, thinking the worse now


----------



## Gemd85

Good luck both of you. My bleeding seems to of stopped at the moment. Just going to take it easy this morning. Don't have any other symptoms anymore, really so not 100% hopefull.


----------



## Tone

Keep positive Gem and Laura, this is a crazy old journey of ups and downs and if you think about it no two people are the same in their symptoms so we are all interpreting ours based on thin air lol. AF dull heavy pains started again for me now so go figure!


----------



## Deb-h

Hi Sharry - could you add me please.  My OTD is 27th October.

First ever time going through IVF - im 5dp2dt.  Ive had loads of weird symptoms but no idea what any of them mean so trying to not think about it too much (clearly failing massively with that one!)

Good luck everyone!


----------



## Babytinks

Had my blood test, when they eventually found a vein! Now to wait a few hours for the results. I think I know what they are going to say though. Bleeding stopped over night but can feel cramps coming back so the bleeding probably will too.

Goodluck to all that are testing today xx


----------



## Mrs Doubtfire

Sending all us lovely ladies lots of      it's such an emotional time this 2ww   .


Be back later with the hope of hearing some good news   


Mrs D xx


----------



## charlie00134

Wishing everyone with tests and such like a tonne of good luck


----------



## MissMayhem

BFN for me this morning. Luckily I've ignored all advice to stay positive and listened to my body which told me clearly four days ago so most of my crying has been done last few days. Making hubster take me away for the night tonight, nice meal, few drinks (!) and (hopefully!) a bit of tlc from him. Back to waiting for my next turn now, 6 months with NHS!  Babytinks I'm still prayi.g for good news for you.xxx


----------



## Trixy1

Sorry to hear this MissMayhem  

 to everyone testing today. 

I'm driving myself nuts at the minute wondering why the hell I'm on unmedicated FET, been reading that there's a lower chance of it working than medicated. Roll on OTD!


----------



## Babytinks

Im so sorry missmayhem, enjoy ur night away and enjoy this time as a couple doing all the things parents cant. Sending u Big hugs.
Im still waiting,  but like u ive done my crying over past couple of days so prepared for bad news. I have a hen night to go to tomorrow but not sure im going to be in a party mood!


----------



## earlp78

Miss Mayhem, I'm truly sorry


----------



## Tone

Am so sorry Miss Mayhem  
Enjoy being with your dh, eat what you like and drink as much as you want. Look after yourself


----------



## MissMayhem

Thanks everyone.  Any tips on getting so-called 'D'H to actually appreciate what's going on?!  Yes, this weekend I am finally going to let loose for the first time in I don't know how long, had to lose weight before treatment so my life has kind of been on hold for at least the last year!  Time for a treat I think!  Just glad I've had this week to prepare myself as back to work Monday to pretend nothing has happened.  Hope everyone else is ok; thank you all for keeping me sane!  xxx


----------



## Gemd85

I have the same problem. My husband is very much laid back and everything happens for a reason and don't dwell on something if it won't change. In the end last time it worked out ok Cos I did need a push to go back to work and after the initial day it certainly wasn't forgotten but you need to get back to normal. I'm thinking this time it will be a bit easier. Iv had a few days of thinking it hasn't worked. It's just the fact that it will be our last try. We had  2 funded cycles and throughout iv not been well and had complications on embryo transfer we have both agreed that physically and mentally I can not go through it again


----------



## Babytinks

Had the call and we are in limbo. The  result should be over 50 and mine is only 25.6 so they think its probably a chemical. Have to go back in a week for another test to see what the levels are. Another agonising wait but they say its more likely to be a chemical.


----------



## earlp78

Awwww Babytinks, I was truly hoping for good news for you.  Limbo sucks! Is there ANY chance it's just a late starter... ? I hope your DP is looking after you, sounds like a good reason for some extra TLC!!! Sending hugs x


----------



## Babytinks

I dont know we will have to wait and see if bleeding and cramps subside and hope the levels increase! They say its quite common to have low levels, some will increase and some wont.


----------



## *laura*

Babytinks   what a frustrating time it is   will keep thinking of you and praying its good news next week


----------



## Babytinks

Thanks.  How are u laura?


----------



## lisasimon1

babytinks - please look at this ladies levels they was 24 and have gone up alot

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=284094.430


----------



## *laura*

Not good   I feel different today I think I know deep down its been a chemical pregnancy for me.  Testing in the morning at least DH will be with me


----------



## Babytinks

Thanks for giving me hope lisasimon but did lentil bleed? Thats whats worrying me. 
Laura hang in there I am really hoping and praying for u xx


----------



## *laura*

Thank you


----------



## frenchie999

Oh  I hope it's a different story tomorrow for you both, what a crap few days you've had. Sending hugs and   X


----------



## lisasimon1

I cant remember but she did think that she wasn't pregnant i will go look at her posts. 

I dont want to give you false hope but there can be positives to come out of it and lenteis storie is a positive one about low starting hcg x


----------



## MissMayhem

BaBytinks and *laura* big   to you both. Cant believe you have to wait even longer babytinks. Am not sure of levels as we do hpt in our clinic. Lentil rings a bell so I must have read her posts. I had support from someone on here who bled for a good few weeks and now has a healthy daughter from the very same pregnancy. Dont want to give you false hope as thats cruel in itself BUT we know our bodies. I knew quite soon that my bleeding that it was my period, you are still not sure so let's hope there will be some happier news for you next test; everything crossed!  

And gem85 thanks again for reassurance with the DH, is good to know am not alone with that either  xxx


----------



## Blueberries

Hi everyone

Am having period like pains and have been since my transfer on Monday.....could this mean AF is on it's way or is it normal to feel this?

Thanks


----------



## charlie00134

1sttimeSurro - in my pregnancy last year I had cramps the entire time from conception to about 6 weeks


----------



## Blueberries

Thanks, Charlie, that makes me feel a little more hopeful


----------



## charlie00134

It may not have gone well but they said the cramps were completely normal, with stretching and such like


----------



## *laura*

BFN for me this morning


----------



## Mrs Doubtfire

So sorry Laura   xx


----------



## Gemd85

Do sorry Laura. My bleeding has stopped again but I'm pretty sure that I will be in the same situation tomorrow morning. Can't believe iv last until otd to be honest! Are you going to be doing Anymore? We've decided enough is enough now.


----------



## Blueberries

Laura, so very sorry to hear that


----------



## lisasimon1

Laura - I am so sorry take time to heal and for you and your DH  re group this journey is hard for everyone and so much harder seeing a bfn after a bfp..


----------



## Babytinks

Oh laura im so sorry.  Big hugs  xx

I have stopped bleeding and cramps have subsided for now. I was awake at 4am with really bad pain which was trapped wind, luckily it has gone as it was unbearable. I am still prepared for the worst as still have a whole week to get through.


----------



## frenchie999

Laura it is so hard but you will get there, times a great healer x thinking of you x


----------



## Tone

Hi Ladies, just been catching up on past 24hours of posts....
So sorry Laura, big hug to you  
Babytinks, can't believe you have to wait another week, be strong   

AFM, 2 days left til otd. Been feeling rather dizzy and nauseous but thinking that may be nerves for Monday. AF pains come and go so not sure what's going on there. Woke up feeling under the weather, sore throat this morning which I've heard could be to do with nkcells in overdrive. Who knows anymore. Gonna blitz the house to take my min]d off things!

Welcome to newbies and good luck to all of us testing soon xxx


----------



## Blueberries

Hi Tone

Just wanted to say good luck for your OTD but to smile also at your nausea and dizziness.  When I was pregnant with my children, it was the only sign I got and it was very fleeting.  People thought I was mad and imagining it but I turned out to be right.  Bring on the dizziness and nausea I say  

As a newbie to this, just wanted to ask a general question too:  Am taking progynova and cyclogest but even without FET, should these suppress AF?  Am trying to gauge if I miss AF if this is a very positive sign or if the hormones would stop it anyway?

Thanks x


----------



## binny

Hi 1sttime I got a BFN on Monday 14th also on progynova and cyclogest. AF finally arrived yesterday so in my experience it will be supressing it as the progestrone levels are high, its when they lower that AF kicks in. Sorry to hear the BFNs its a tough old ride x x


----------



## Trixy1

So sorry to hear this Laura


----------



## *laura*

Thank you everyone you're all so lovely    I've had a good cry and feeling very blessed to have dd, we'll have our review and see where we go from there. I'd like to have another go but DH isn't sure he now wants to look into having another VR   I'm trying to take it as a positive that I had a bfp.  Thank you all for your wonderful support over the last few days  

Hoping and praying for more BFPs


----------



## Tone

1sttimesurro, yes thats what my sister keeps saying but I]'m staying very calm until Monday....!
I would hate to get too excited and then for it to be a bfn on otd. To be honest I'm really tempted to test tomorrow to find out as my sister keeps telling me I look different lol. She said my stomach was really hot and sticking out a bit. I also keep getting really hot flushes that she used to get too. }I've had no symptoms whatsoever until 3 days ago when I woke up in the middle of the night with fizzing painful boobs lol and now all this other stuff...who knows our minds can play powerful tricks on us as we all know only too well....

Laura, I think you're right to be positive about having had a bfp. i too would be as it proves that we are actually capable of getting pregnant. Next time round they will know so much more about what went wrong and hopefully fix it. Givee yourselves some time to come to terms with this cycle first then take it from there


----------



## beany34

hi ladies, can I join you?

2ww is  starting to drive me mad  

had ET last Monday, OTD is Thursday (24th), had grade 1-2 day 5 blast put back from DEIvf cycle an  meds are different to OE cycle and playing with my mind now! I had the odd bit of cramping/bloated feeling or general uncomfortableness the few days after transfer, yesterday was fine but feels like af types cramps all afternoon, mild but noticeable.... I sooo want it to be a good sign but at came 2 days before my otd on my last 2ww so feeling blue  

sorry to join  the "party" and moan it's just on  of those days!

xxx


----------



## charlie00134

*laura* so sorry to hear that

AFM I've just got back from shopping with my best friend which was nice. I've still got the headache which I woke up with yesterday, I've finally resorted to taking paracetamol for it. I've had vivid dreams for 2 nights and I'm a little tired but no other symptoms. Wishing this headache would shift.

My clinic told me I was high risk of OHSS and I still feel completely fine which is kind of concerning. I'm sure I'm being silly.

3dt5dt and counting


----------



## MadameCissy

Hi everyone,

Congrats to all the BFP's and hugs to those who got a BFN. *laura* I am so sorry about your chemical. It is a cruel road.

I am now 3dpo and our home inseminations already feel like a lifetime ago. Not much to report although I was nauseous all day yesterday but I think that's my body responding to the normal release of progesterone in my body after ovulation. Last night was the first night I slept well. The three nights before that I had very vivid dreams. 

The only thing I have noticed is that my knickers are constantly "wet". (Sorry for the TMI). I seem to be having a lot of watery cervical mucus. Kinda weird. Also I am bloated, constantly hungry and 
some cramps and twinges but I am so focused on my body that I notice everything. 

Good luck to everyone.


----------



## Bumpety

Hi Sharry,

I got a BFN unfortunately.  Can you please remove me from the list.

Trying to deal with the disappointment like so many ladies.

Thanks


----------



## charlie00134

So sorry to hear that Bumpety


----------



## Bumpety

Thanks Charlie.

I don't think until anyone's been through the heartache and disappointment they can truly understand the mix of emotions, anger, disappointment, emptiness, despair the list goes on.

To all the ladies that got a BFN recently, I know it's not the result we wanted but it's nice to know everyone is here for each other.

Congrats to all the BFP's, roll on your bundle of joy.
x


----------



## Gemd85

Well looks like af is here for me. Otd tomorrow, know what the outcome is going to be. I just hope that it's not another chemical pregnancy, I don't think I can handle seeing a positive test tomorrow. Iv done my crying and discussed with DH where we go from here. What I would do for a glass of wine right now but I won't until I see that negative test,


----------



## Bumpety

So sorry Gemd85, take care of yourself and roll on that glass/bottle of wine.


----------



## katie kitten

I'm so sorry for all you with a BFN, my heart goes out to you all.  

Can't believe that this time next week we will know if we've been successful or not. Still no symptoms (other than the occasional twinge!)


----------



## Halfy78

Hi Sherry

Please can I be added, had 5 day transfer on Friday 11th 2 put back, test to be done on the 25th it was Icsi.  

Thanks
Kathryn


----------



## Gemd85

Well this morning I got a bfp, I should be happy but with the bleeding that iv had I'm pretty sure it's another chemical pregnancy


----------



## *laura*

Oh gem congratulations    what day are you now?


----------



## beany34

gemd85, I hope you're wrong and its a sticky one


----------



## Gemd85

Day 11 post 5 day transfer. I didn't want to test this morning but needed to know whether to carry on the progesterone. Now I don't know what to think. I had just got my head around a bfn last night. Can't see how I could've had bright red bleeding and it still be there. Not had any other symptoms really so can't even tell if they have disapeared


----------



## beany34

you need to keep on meds unless the doc tells you to stop... with a positive hpt you need docs advice xxx


----------



## Seb_z

Hi Gemd85: my sister got pregnant naturally and she had bleeding like what you're experiencing. She was freaking out but it turned out ok and she had a beautiful girl last week. So be hopeful (i know it's easier said than done..eh?)

I did a transfer (FET) on 11 Oct and the nurse said I should do the blood test by 25 Oct (next Fri). But yesterday I was so impatient and got up at 5am and peed on the stick. BFN! Very disappointed. I had ICSI in Aug and tested early and result was the same as at the end of the 2ww. I was saying to myself and everyone that I'm totally rational and not too anxious this cycle but it looks that is not true. 

So my assumption now is that the BFN is a result of either: 1) chromosomal problem or 2) auto-immune problem. I read somewhere that we can do this test independently. Do you girls know how to go about it? I asked my hospital (in France) and they said that they don't have such tests in routine laboratory work. Don't know what to do. Is it worth continuing with yet another FET that would ultimately be BFN too? Advice?


----------



## leah1234

Morning 
Feeling really fed up today as I'm know af is well on way as I'm cramping and sorry tmi I'm losing brown discharge from cyclogest I'm 10 days past 3 day transfer and I'm not due to test till the 27 th I'm totally gutted feeling like my body has let me down yet again 
Sorry for a me post 
Sendup hugs to those with BfN 
And congratulations to those with Bf P 
Leah x


----------



## Blueberries

Gem, big congrats, try to stay positive!  I know it's easier said than done but my sister bled when she was pregnant and had a very healthy boy.  Our bodies are the strangest of things sometimes. I really hope your BFP stays as such.

Seb_z  Try not be too disheartened, you have tested quite early.  I have read so many stories of ladies testing negative one minute and positive the day after.  Try to forget the negative HPT and remember it's not over until you OTD.  

Leah - have the same symptoms happened to you before? I've heard the discharge from cyclogest can be a variety of colours so maybe you could be wrong?  I've also had period like cramping since my transfer but I'm hoping it's the egg implanting rather than my body being naughty


----------



## earlp78

Sending hugs to those with BFN....  

To those testing so very early.... Why?  I think you are putting yourself under too much stress by testing so early.  Our clinics give us OTD for a reason, if results were accurate and proven to be at 1 week after transfer, then they would tell us to test at that time.  It's a 2 ww wait for a reason, so step away from the pee sticks and do everything you can to smile and be positive.  May sound hippy-ish but I believe positivity breeds positivity and even if the outcome is negative at the end of the 2ww at least you haven't spent the 2ww stressing, second guessing yourself etc etc.... 

Our test date is next Monday, but my husband is leaving for Germany at 6am for a flight, so we are testing on The Sunday, as he wants to be with me whatever our outcome, so 7 more sleeps for us x 

Wishing everyone a relaxing Sunday x


----------



## Seb_z

You're right! I understand that testing early is just a waste of time, but the little devil above my shoulder was very convincing at the time  . From experince so far, i feel like it´s always other people who get pregnant and not me (i know it´s not a nice thing to say). I guess it´s very hard for me to get myself see the light at the end of the tunnel. Sorry for being negative and pouring out my deepest and darkest fear. But i guess that´s why i join these forums.....to get it off my chest.


----------



## MrsRawson

Hi Sharry can you add me please? My OTD is 24th Oct. First IVF.
Hello and best wishes to all the ladies still on waiting. Hugs to those who had BFNs and congrats to the BFP crew...... I hope I'm soon to join you!
No significant symptoms other than serious dose of fatigue! Just have zero get up & go!! Very lazy n snoozey xxx


----------



## Blueberries

Seb, you have no need to apologise.  These forums are here for your support when you are down as well as meeting people in the same situation.  I myself, am a surrogate and I can only imagine the pain and heartache you must feel at wanting something so badly.  My surrogacy journey has taught me many things but mostly, that there are some truly amazing women in the world who are full of determination.  Any women who has the courage to put herself through this journey should never apologise for having bad days.  

My heart goes out to you and fingers crossed that you get the result you deserve x


----------



## charlie00134

I know testing too early is not accurate but you can get a BFP before the OTD, long before in some cases. If it's positive I'd just like to know, if it's not I need to get saving for the next go.


----------



## Tone

So sorry bumpety, my heart goes out to you....   You're right about everyone being here for each other. I} have ahd a huge amount of reassurance and comfort from this forum and its all thanks to you lovely ladies!

Gem please don't give up now as there is still hope and you need every ounce of positivity you can get. Hold on  bit longer, there's not much left now to wait.

Seb and Leah am hoping and praying for you  

Earl, wise words re testing early. The choice was taken out of my hands this morning as I forgot duh! Woke up dying for a wee at 5am and just didn't think in my semi sleep state. Oh well will have to wait until tomorrow now eh..... or is it a myth about the morning pee being the best lol. Darent do it now anyway. Had the shaky dizziness again this morning for a few hours and was covering a pilates class this morni]ng and sweated my way through It. Wasn't even doing anything with them just demoing the first rep or two??!! Must be all the drugs still in my system - I've ahd the sweatiest month of my whole entire life lol!!

Cannot believe it's tomorrow I find out, feel sick with nerves but also oddly calm as I know either way I am gonna do this again and it will work eventually and if it doesn't we will adopt so whatever happens I will be a mummy! I have been through my darkest times ever in the past year since this all kicked off and I'm done with the negativity. Don't have the energy left to be negative anymore so whatever will be will be.
Good luck to us all over the next few days


----------



## Bruni82

Good luck for you tomorrow Tone....

AFM its been two days i'm getting heartburn, is it a positive sign,has anyone getting heartburn over 2ww?  2 more days to go, still, keeping strong and tempting to test, but but only 2 sticks, dont want to waist them for nothing....    Will be strong wait till Tuesday...


----------



## charlie00134

Bruni82 - I've had some heartburn today, I'm not normally one to get it so hopefully it's a good sign


----------



## Bruni82

Hope so Charlie....   good luck to you too....


----------



## Bumpety

Thanks Tone, good luck for tomorrow!  I'm keeping everything crossed for you


----------



## Deb-h

I've had quite a lot of heartburn which isn't something I normally suffer from ... Also had a bit of dizziness this last couple of days which is something new.  Got a whole 7 days to wait until my OTD...longest 2 weeks ever


----------



## MissMayhem

Bumpety and *laura* am so, so sorry, gemma85 really hope the positivity sticks for you! Thinking of you all, especially all you testing soon and babytinks who's having to endure a 3ww  . I'm back at work tomorrow to pretend all is well and help people look after their children when all I want to do is tell them how grateful they should be!  On a positive note think hubby is finally seeing how big a deal this is so feel a little less home alone! Thanks again for helping me through round 1, hope to God it's a better experience next time!   love and positivity to all xxx


----------



## Gemd85

Hi all, test still positive this morning and I have an appointment at the Epau at my local hospital at 2 for bloods


----------



## Confused84

Morning!  Hope you don't mind me joining.

I'm on my 4th round of clomid and am on CD22 (which is great as last cycle was only 20 days).  When do you think i should test?  My  previous 3 cycles on clomid have been 25, 22 and 20 days.

thanks x


----------



## Tone

Great news gem, am keeping everything x for u   

Am on my way to clinic, sick with nerves!

good luck everyone for this week, new week new hope


----------



## Gemd85

Good luck tone. X


----------



## emmyloop

Hello, 

I am on day 11 after my first FET and tested negative this morning. 

No signs of AF yet - but I'm on Crinone and Progynova which I believe slows or delays AF so I don't suppose the no show is significant. 

During my first and only fresh IVF I had a chemical pregnancy and tested positive from day 9 after a 3DT. Also I am using super sensitive tests to 10 mui. 

So I suppose what I am really asking for is some rational thoughts from some ladies with some perspective - this really is going to be a negative isn't it?? 

I'd appreciate your thoughts


----------



## becky m

Hey ladies, ive been following all your stories in the back ground   wishing you all luck  and sending lots of    


Good luck today Gem85 and Tone  


My OTD is tomorrow and I am honestly bricking it    I have had sore bbs since starting pessaries, AF like cramps on and off, and alot of heartburn since about 2 days past transfer. There has been no question about testing early, because im so scared of a negative. I feel like burying my head in the sand, what I dont know wont hurt me (sounds silly I know) xxx


----------



## Tone

Thanks Gem and Becky!

Becky, I so know how you feel, I have managed to be quite ok up until today really. I feel sick with nerves now though. Should get the call in an hour or two. currently chomping my way through a packet of oreos dunked in tea lol.
I have had on and off AF pains too for 3 or 4 days now so don't know what on earth that means but I have read a few times that it is a good sign. Oh and heartburn is a good sign too. Best of luck to you for tomorrow    

Good luck everyone! xxx


----------



## Mrs Doubtfire

Good luck tone xx


----------



## charlie00134

Confused - CD isn't really the driving factor as its more to do with days past ovulation. When I conceived on Clomid I got a BFP 10dpo but that was considered very early.

Good luck tone and gem

Becky - like you I'm struggling with the symptom thing as I don't know what is the Cyclogest and what is my body. I'm hoping the headaches and fatigue are positive signs but who knows!


----------



## Fi1981

Hi,

It's my test day tomorrow and I am 10days past a 5day FET.  I gave in today and did a first response test & I thought it was a negative.  I was just about to throw it in the bin & happened to notice the faintest of lines.  It's so faint you have to hold a certain way to see it.  Could it be a positive? It wasn't my 1st urine of the day but I thought if it was a positive it would be a lot more prominent at this stage with a first response.  I have been cramping since Thursday with such uncomfortable lower back pain, it seems more like my period is coming.  Has anyone ever experienced this with a test?


----------



## Bumpety

Keeping everything crossed for today Tone and Gem.

Good luck ladies x


----------



## Georginaa

Hi Ladies, 


Bumpety - so sorry on your result   
Fi-fi-trixibelle - could well of been positive, they say a line is a line!! Good Luck for testing again tomorrow    
Tone -  Good Luck for hearing from hospital     
Becky m - Good Luck for testing tomorrow    


Emmyloop -   when is OTD?
Gem - hope all ok    
Confused - no experience with clomid so no idea sorry   


MissMayhem - hope work isn't too hard on you tomorrow   


Deb - hard isn't it!!   


Bruni & Mrs Rawson - Good Luck for testing tomorrow     


Hello to; Charlie, Mrs Doubtfire, 1sttimesurro, seb, Earlp, Leah and to anyone else i've missed   


Well OTD is Friday, struggling not to test early    Feel AF is coming but also convinced myself I have every symptom


----------



## Gemd85

Not long back from the hospital they said it'll prob be tomorrow morning for results and then will have a second test on Wednesday.


----------



## sweetpea13

Hello ladies -

May I join you, please? My beta test is on Thursday, the 24th.  Had 2 grade one blasts transferred. One expanding. Had a few complications on the way, and I am freaking out. Gave in and did a hpt Clearblue Advanced that was negative. I am sort of freaking out.

Best of luck to everyone.

Sweetpea


----------



## charlie00134

Fi-fi I've always been told a line is a line, it may be fainter if you had more dilute urine or there was less dye in the test. I'd recommend trying again with fmu.

Sweatpea - I don't know of the clearblue advanced but lots of tests are that sensitive, don't give up hope yet.


----------



## beany34

fi-fi I've never had a hint of a line so I'd take it as a good sign!   tomorrow!

all you early testers are making me nervous! I was going to test weds pm so I can be with OH but wondering if I should just wait and deal with it on Thursday.... all alone at work??!

sweatpea, did you do it first thing in the morning? maybe try again in a day or two after a few deep breaths??  

any news tone?

good luck beckym and all of tomorrow's testers    

xx


----------



## Blueberries

Hi Emmyloop

I would say that it's not over until the fat lady sings!  You don't mention when your OTD is? My clinic said to test between 10 and 12 days and I'm opting for the latter to give things as much chance as possible.  I have spent hours trawling the internet, reading about other ladies experiences with symptoms and testing.  The one thing I have learnt, is that there is no definite with the 2ww.  Some women have tested negative on HPT then gone to their clinic and had a BFP (sometimes it just takes longer for the HCG to show it's presence in urine).

I guess what I'm trying to say is that you haven't got a BFN yet so don't give up hope.  Sending lots of prayers your way x


----------



## MrsRawson

Fi fi I would say you need to retest with your first wee of tomorrow. I'll have my fingers crossed for you.
Beany if you're testing weds pm you need to make sire you don't drink anything for a good few hours before. Again....sending positive thoughts and wishes to everyone testing tomorrow xxxx
It'll be my turn Thursday morning and I'm almost scared to know! I quite like being PUPO!! I thought I would be chomping at the bit to wee on a stick and stare at it for 10 mins but I've sort of decided I must be preggers as I can hardly keep my eyes open past 10am!! I don't want my bubble to burst! 
Much Love and positivity to all xxxx


----------



## sweetpea13

Thanks a lot ladies. I feel more hopeful now. I won't be testing anymore until beta day. Lol. Wishing you all tons of sticky vibes.


----------



## Rozie85

Good day 

I'm new to this website and just about found out how to post 

I am currently in my 2 week waiting period I had the ICSI treatment 
On Friday past I had a 4 day ET - transfered into me was 2 embies of which one was a grade 2 and the other a grade 3 and the grade 3 was already fragmenting - has anyone had fragmented embies transfered already? What does it actually mean should I be worried 

I will be going back the 30th for my pregnancy test

Has anyone tried doing a test earlier than their set date?


----------



## Deb-h

Hi Rozie .... I tested this morning ... Far far too early my OTD isn't until Sunday, but I was lying awake at 2am this morning thinking about it (like a demented madwoman) so decided to get up and do a test.  Was a very faint BFP.  No idea how reliable it is this early but it did make me feel better anyway


----------



## charlie00134

Congratulations! A BFP is a BFP as long ad your trigger is.out which it should be by now.


----------



## Tone

HI guys, sorry I went awol yesterday, Mondays are my busiest and longest days and yesterday was a total whirlwind. I got a bfp and to be honest I am still totally stunned and cant quite believe It! I went out and got loads of tests and am constantly testing to see if the line is getting darker as I am petrified of losing it already. } know it's early days still and the risks are high, especially as they've toldus it looks like twins (!) but I'm still really paranoid. I felt such a mix of emotions yesterday, from joy and disbelief to fear a]nd sadness at all the bfns. I so wish everyone could get what they want and wish every single one of you all the luck in the world. I am stunned and honestly never expected this. From being told that my amh was so low that i'd probably be starting the menopause in a year or two to 'not to have to much hope' as there was a less than 20% chance of success cos of all the immunity issues for me and dh and my low amh a]nd age. This is proof that it can happen to anyone. Never give up hope. 

Fifi trixibelle - good luck for today! I had af type cramps for 4 days before otd  

Gem, I'm keeping everything crossed for you  

Debh, congrats! roll on Sunday xx

Everyone else, newbies, well wishers, other peeps testing soon, GOOD LUCK!!!!!!!


----------



## becky m

Hey ladies 

Tone - Congratulations! Thats excellent news, well done 

beany34 - Thanks for the well wishes, good luck to you on Thursday. Im not sure I would want to test alone  but I can understand wanting the best possible result 

Thanks to Charlie, and Georgina for your kind words  fingers crossed for you both xxx

wishing good luck to anyone I have missed and everyone who is testing this month     for all of you

As for me, ive done 4 tests this morning lol and very strong BFP's on all 4!! I cant believe it, we are still in shock  clinic have booked us in for a 7 week scan on 12th nov, and said to ring our GP and make an appointment for the midwife! What!!!!!!!!        I need to pinch myself

Sending luck and love to you all xxx


----------



## Tone

Thanks Beckym and congrats to you too!!!!!!


----------



## Bruni82

hello ladies...

I have been naughty yesterday, and tested early, got a BFP with a first response test. 2 strong lines ...

So happy....  

Couldn't wait much longer, I have to confirm it tomorrow at the clinic on my ODT, but I'm more relaxed now that I know what i am expecting....

All the stress is gone... phewww  

Wishing to all of you ladies a positive result and lots of baby dust....


----------



## Gemd85

So many positive vibes everywhere. The hospital have phoned and said that my hcg is 157. The clinic are happy with that. Just got to hope that it continues to rise when I go back tomorrow


----------



## MadameCissy

Congrats on all the BFP's!! Looks like there's a positive boom. I've got 8 days left to go....

Sending hugs to all of you who got a BFN.


----------



## Fi1981

Thank you girls and congratulations to the positives!  Unfortunately my test was negative this morning with the one the clinic gave me.  The first response one must have been an evaporation line   Gutted.x


----------



## charlie00134

Only a quick one from me while I'm at work. Big congrats to all the BFPs and hugs for the BFNs  x x x x x x


----------



## Deb-h

Thanks ladies.  Massive congrats to all the BFPs     to the BFNs


----------



## Bumpety

Tone,

I've been watching for your news.  Huge congratulations              

I'm so very happy for you.  You must be overjoyed.

I'm a similar age (39 in Feb) and have low AMH.  Your news gives me hope for my next cycle.  Do you mind me asking what your AMH is?  

I hope you have an amazing happy & healthy 9 months.  Roll on that baby x


----------



## rikki-tik

A cautionary tale against testing early: dh and I couldn't take it, and I poased two days before otd. Big fat white as snow no. Not even a hint of a line. We wept, and updated family. Went for blood test disheartened. I only get a blood test cos of ectopic history, usually only pee tests are accepted by our clinic. 

Thank goodness that happened, cos we have strong betas so far. Now everyone we told is very confused. And so am I, I can barely believe the bfp as have no symptoms whatsoever!

Desperately hoping it will stick.

Congrats to other bfps. And for those still waiting, don't test early!


----------



## Bumpety

So sorry Fi Fi Trixibelle.

I know how devastated you must feel.  I hope you've got some support around you.

Sending you lots of


----------



## trickynicci25

Hiya Can you add me please? *DE ICSI OTD is Sat 26th* 

I'm new to this forum and currently going through my first 2ww, age 36. I have had DE ICSI, as last year i found out my AMH was less than 1 (unexplained and only have 1 follicle in each ovary - diagnosed POF) so decided to proceed with a donor, which my cousin kindly donated for me last week, we only got 2 eggs but both fertalized and I had them inserted on 3 day transfer (10th Oct) as I didn't have any to choose from thought wouls just get them in asap, 1 was a 4 cell and 1 was a 5 cell. I am hoping and praying. My ICSI is a HRT based ICSI as I am close to menopause so I am taking Progynova pills and Cyclogest persarries.

I have had a few mild af type pains up until now so just hoping and praying. I have been reading through some of this forum and I would like to wish everyone else my best wishes, you are helping me stay positive Xx


----------



## Georginaa

Hi Ladies, 
Gem - Great News on blood results, hope the continue to increase     Trickynicci - Welcome to the thread and 2ww    

Fifitrixibelle - Big Hugs for you but test again on OTD   

Rikitikitavi - Wow! Great News on your test   

Tone, Becky m, Bruni - Well Done on your tests   

Mrs Rawson - good Luck for Thursday OTD     

Rosie - Good Luck for 30th. I have always tested 2 days before OTD although Clinics do get quite annoyed if you test before OTD   

Deb - Testing today is way to early so don't think it's all over yet   

Hello to; Bumpety, Beany, Charlie, 1sttimesurro, MadameCissy and anyone I've missed   

My OTD is Friday but really think I'm going to cave and test early before then. Not quite climbing the walls but I will be by Friday if I don't test    On previous negative cycles always had signs af is coming by now but so far so good this cycle I haven't. Seeing that as a good thing. But as I'm on 4 cyclogest a day that could be delaying af anyway


----------



## Tone

Congrats Bruni and well done Gem, keep it up!

So sorry fiftrixebelle  you must be devastated  , please keep strong and look after yourself xxx

Thanks Bumpety! My amh has rapidly decreased from 2.34 when I first did the test in april to less than one and probably decreasing as we speak! There is hope so keep going! It WILL happen to you    

Trickynicci good luck! I only had 4 follicles after max doses of menopur for 2 weeks and only 2 eggs were retrieved both 4 cells and both fertilised miraculously - now the]y think i'm expecting twins. Anything can happen in this crazy old journey so even if all the odds seem against you don't ever lose hope. I am also apparently close to menopause with llow amh. 

wishing everyone all the luck in the world! xxxx


----------



## Bumpety

Thanks for the reply Tone.

Just picking myself up ready to start my second round of IVF.  My AMH is 0.7 similar to yours under 1.  I was heartbroken when I was told in July but since then we've tried to move quickly.  I really thought we stood a good chance as the embryo's we had were grade 1 & 2 (excellent) and both 8 cells on day 3 but I tested negative on Friday.

It was nice to hear of your BFP as I could relate to your diagnosis.  Tone I'm at the Lister Clinic did you go with your clinic because of their success rates with women with low ovarian reserve?  

We are self funding again so trying to make the right decision on where to go second time around.

I was put on the long protocol with bcp, not full long protocol though, this resulted in producing 7 x follicles, but only 2 eggs so I'm not sure it was right for me even though both embryo's were great quality.

So many of us ladies on here desperate for our take home baby.  I'm determined to keep trying for as long as we can afford to.

Once again,   x


----------



## mrsbul

Hiya, Please can you Add me?

Mrsbul 30th Oct - nail biting!


----------



## *laura*

Many many congratulations to all the BFPs        

Tone that is absolutely amazing that your two little miracle embies have stuck   I'm so happy for you congratulations  

Gem   that is wonderful news   wishing you all the best  

Babytinks hope you're ok  

Good luck to everyone just joined


----------



## charlie00134

More BFPs, congratulations all!


----------



## Babytinks

Congratulations to all the bfp's its great to see so many.

I am trying to be patient as having beta again on Friday morning but the wait is agonising and still 2 more days to work! As im in my 3rd week of the tww im thinking to myself I should be feeling different,  but im not. It's hard not to analyse things. Good luck to all those that are testing in the next couple of days.  Xx


----------



## Mrs Doubtfire

Wow ! Congratulations to all the BFP's, fantastic news  . . Hopefully these will continue     


Big hugs to all those with BFN's, its so cruel x sending you massive    xx


Mrs D x


----------



## Fi1981

I've just spoken to my clinic & they reckon the faint line yesterday could have meant pregnancy could have started but stopped developing. Have to carry on my meds just incase & test again on Thursday. Good Luck those girls testing next few days.x


----------



## Koyal4

Hi every 1 i m new to this site  i had my embryo trans on 17th oct and now on 2ww , i had cramping on first 4 days  was not able to sleep every night , was on rest fir 48 hrs after transfer .... Had 2 days dark spotting but then i was ok now wat i going thru is if i sit on da sofa its make me feel uncomfortable , my tummy is a bit tight and smtimes get me cramps ..... I m so much worried what is gonna happen on 29th wat do u guys think am i having symtomps to be preg  fingers r crossed and god bless everyone there


----------



## KaitsWishOnAMoonbeam

Heya ladies, can i be added too please Sharry. Currently on 2ww for 1st icsi cycle. 3dp5dt and apart from a bit of cramping i don't feel any differently to normal. Tested today to see if trigger is gone which is it. 

OTD is the 30th. AF due on the 29th if i go by my normal luteal phase, I'm   it dont show  

Good luck to those yet to test. Congrats to the BFPs and huge   for BFN's.


----------



## Ballymountain

Hi everyone
I have been lurking in the background benefitting from all your comments. You have been a great help to me though this process. I had me DE transfer on the 9th 5db and tomorrow is the end of my 2ww. I've have been enjoying my PUPO stage. My lining was only 6.5mm for the transfer so the Dr does not expect a positive result so only transferred one embryo 3aa. We managed to freeze to embryo. I'm taking 10mg of prognova, prednisone, crinone gel and the lovely clexane injections.  This is my first experience and I have to admire many of you who have gone through many cycles and continue to keep positive.
Whatever my result is tomorrow I want to say a big thank you to all of you.
Congratulations on all the BFP and hugs to those who had bad news

Hugs


----------



## Mrs Doubtfire

Hi ballymountain 

Sending you lots of  for you tomorrow xx


----------



## lisasimon1

congrats to all you with all the bfp and    to all with bfn 

ballymountain - i wish you all the best of luck for your result tomorrow xx


----------



## earlp78

Hi ladies, had a few days off this site, trying to be "normal" ~ whatever this is! In the hope of passing the 2 ww a little more quickly.... Not working!!!! 

Tone ~ wow! Excellent news, huge congratulations. Your story gives me tremendous hope x 

Becky M ~ congratulations  
Bruni ~ congratulations. We were on the cycle buddies thread together, so it's lovely to hear your news. 
Gem ~ your numbers are looking good.  Keep strong x 

Fi-Fi ~. Bless you, how confusing. Good luck with the re test x 

Riki ~ yeah! Another from the cycle buddies thread, so very pleased for you x 

Georgina ~ step away from the pee stick!!! Hold out till test date, no long to go  

Baby tinks ~ I have been thinking about you! fingers crossed for Friday x 

Hi **waves** to everyone else! welcome to the new posters.  

AFM ~ 8dp3dt and no symptoms to speak of.  Is that good or bad ~ who bloomin' knows! Testing on Sunday and I just want to know now... I remain positive and will be until Sunday, as you just never know....  There has been so much good news on here, I just hope it continues for the rest of you x


----------



## beany34

That must be a record number of bfps in one day-well done ladies!!

fi-fi hope your retest gives better news   

Climbing the walls, 35 hours till blood test!..... convinced af is going to spoil my last day pupo tho  

good look to tomorrow's testers
xx


----------



## Mrs Doubtfire

Hi ladies

Earlp - I'm 8dp3dt too, my OTD is Monday 28th . . Really not thinking ill beable to last until then !! Not many symptoms for me either . .    Cramping for first couple of days but that's gone, now just sore and tender (.)(.)'s . . Hoping its a good sign  !!

Beany - hoping the next 35 hours fly by for you Hun ! Sending u lots of    xx

Hi to all the lovely newbies   

Mrs D x


----------



## MissMayhem

Hi all just a quick message to congratulate all the new BFPs and   to those not so lucky. Nice to see you back babytinks really hanging onto positive thoughts for you, fifitrixibelle too. AFM needed to come back today to be 'around' people who know how it feels. Back in work this week after my bfn Friday and had to leave a meeting today after a colleague boasted how her sis is pregnant with second child after just one week. Joking about how fertile she is next to me knowing I'm not   so hard sometimes   xx


----------



## Babytinks

BIG   missmayhem, some people are so insensitive! ! I know its hard but stay strong, its a tough journey for all of us, but hopefully we will all get there in the end.xx


----------



## MissMayhem

Thanks babytinks, hope you're ok. You're right some people really can be, luckily I have a great boss who let my tears flow and ignored my anger. She didn't know what happened this weekend but does know we've been trying unsuccessfully for years amnd are awaiting treatment so might have given a bit more thought! I really hope it does happen for us all. Am off to private clinic this weekend to get amh levels tested, find out what we're dealing with here!   thanks again xx


----------



## charlie00134

I hope your AMH is good. It's awful some people can be so blindingly insensitive.


----------



## Georginaa

Hi Ladies, 
mrsbul - Welcome to the thread and 2ww, Good Luck for OTD    
babytinks - Keep positive!!    
fifitrixelle - Really hoping for you for tomorrow    
Koyal4 - Have everything crossed for u for 29th, hope those symptoms are all good for u    
Ballymountain - Good Luck for today    
Earlp - Good Luck for testing Sunday    
Beany - Hope your ok   
MissMayhem -   to your colleague!! It's hard enough going to work after bfn without being faced with that   
Hello to: Tone, Bumpety, Laura, Charlie, MrsD, lisasimon1 and anyone else I've missed   

Today I'm 9dp5dt and I couldn't wait any longer to test! 

         

XxxX


----------



## Mrs Doubtfire

Woo hoo       congratulations Georginaa what wonderful news xx lots of positive vibes going on this week . . So hoping it stays for everyone !


----------



## Mrs Doubtfire

With all these BFP's I sooooo want to do I test   but too scared !! Im 9dp3dt . . Should I shouldn't I . . God get a grip woman     !!


----------



## GSG

Hi

new to this whole forum thing so please excuse me if I don't post in the correct place. I had 2 donor eggs 5 day blastocysts transferred on 12 Oct. BFP on 19th on a digital HPT, negative on a POAS. 

First beta count on 11dp5dt was 350. Waiting for news on second count today. Very nervous as can't feel any symptoms


----------



## Blueberries

Hi GSG

Keep your chin up, I was always told that you couldn't get a false positive so that must be good news?

Can anyone clarify what the difference between a poas and digital test is?  I thought they did exactly the same?  

Massive CONGRATULATIONS        to all the BFP's!!!!  It's amazing to hear good news like that and my heart goes out to anyone with a BFN.  This is such a hard and emotional journey for everyone xx


----------



## Kaz2009

Hi everyone, I'd like to join in if I could, not sure if I'm on the right thread here, we've had de/ICSI tx, our embryo was transferred on Monday so we're on the official 2ww.  Nervous, excited, scared!!  I've got no symptoms so I'm a little concerned, OTD next wed 30/10.  

Kaz xxx


----------



## hopefuls:)

I am so annoyed at myself!

I had ec on 14th and et on 16th oct. And i tested today out of madness. Now does this mean my neg may be wrong? It doesnt say the daily growth of a 2day transfer so i am not clever with dates but am i day seven or day eight??

If a bfn is what i got today then could it change cos not enough hcg...or am i doomed??!!


----------



## vickster_77

As you're only really 9dpo (7dp2dt) it's still far too early hun, so don't give up just yet!!!


----------



## Georginaa

MrsD - it's the way the 2ww gets u    


GSG - I'd go with digital as its more sentive that a normal Poas plus I agree my Consultant told me you cannot get a false positive   


Blueberries - They are both poas but I'd say the digital was more sensitive such as clearblue while the other poas could be a cheaper band/maybe supermarkets own. That would be my understanding of it   
Kaz - Welcome to the thread & Good Luck for your 2ww     
Hopefuls - Yes it could change if HCG isn't high enough


----------



## shadow2013

Well, im out its a bfn for me ... sharry can you update me please


----------



## hopefuls:)

Welcome to insanity kaz!

Thanks vickster and georgina...ive made the wait so much more stressful. Do you really think its too early tho or you just being nice??!! Thought there would be hcg there by now :/ 

Shadow im sorry for your bfn i hope you are ok xx 

Hi to everyone else and hope all are well and not beomg stupid like me xx


----------



## vickster_77

Hopeful, very few people get a BFP at 7dp2dt/9dpo, if you read the info on this link, HCG on average only enters the blood stream at 8dp3dt, so 9dp2dt for you!
http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=312646.0

Shadow massive hugs on your BFN, they truly suck xxx


----------



## hopefuls:)

Right consider me told.....i will not go near another stick until maybe friday or sunday! X


----------



## vickster_77

I'm not telling you off, just hopefully reassuring you that you're not out yet xxx


----------



## lisasimon1

hopefuls - i have seen lots of ladies not test positive until the day of test and myself on one of my goes not test positive untill the day b4 my test date 

the 2ww is terrible wait till you are doing the 3ww for the scan that that you will complain it makes the 2ww seam like a doddle lol 

i wish you all the luck and      for a bfp for you xx


----------



## Tone

Hi ladies really quick hello to al soz no time for personals...congrats to all the bfps and hugs to those with bfns  . such a cruel rollercoaster of a ride this whole process. I should be taking it easy but have had a hectic week, still thats good as it takes my mind off the 3 week wait til the scan. Am paranoid i have less symptoms, petrifird its all gonna end eeek. best og luck to evrryone


----------



## charlie00134

Kaz. You and I are the same OTD 

Hopefuls I agree it's still very early, I'm 7dp5dt and I still don't trust the BFN, it can take a long while for things to show up and it depends on your test too. Good luck for a BFP just around the corner.


----------



## Ballymountain

Congratulations to those that got a BFP today- I wish you the best on the continuing journey.
So very sorry to hear about the BFN    .
Good luck to those testing over the next few days -  will keep my fingers crossed

AFM- today was my OTD. I was expecting a bfn due to what I was told but to my surprise we got a BFP. It is a faint line but a line none the less. I have an appointment on Friday with my GP to do a blood test. Will try to remain positive until then.  For those worried about not feeling anything - I have had no symptoms. 

Hugs


----------



## hopefuls:)

Thanks girls i cant believe what a dafty i was and dont know what i was wanting to gain by testimg a week before otd. I appreciate the advice xx

Wow theres alot of bfps lately well done girls i want what you are having  well done and so on to the next wait.

Sorry to read bfns i know how you feel, its like you put your life on hold and the cruelty of the symptoms and drugs make things so hard. Love to you all xx


----------



## Blueberries

Hi everyone

Just done a test and got a BFN   The clinic said I could test between day 10 and 12 and I'm 9dp5dt.  Should I have waited until the morning?  I can't even say there was a faint line because there was nothing whatsoever.  It was a poas, does anyone think it would be worth trying a digital or should I accept the inevitable?

Congratulations Ballymountain, it's always nice to hear of someone with hardly any hope, overcoming adversity


----------



## beany34

try again in the morning... that's what I'm going to do if the test I've bought says bfn.... assuming I get brave brought to use it!


----------



## Blueberries

Beany, did you have a 5 day blast on the 14th?  I'm having pains that feel like AF although that is late too.  Am not holding out much hope now though


----------



## Blueberries

Beany, have just realised your OTD is tomorrow!!  Good luck with testing, fingers crossed for a dirty BFP for you


----------



## beany34

Yep ive been feeling like af has been coming for days now!! Been in tears ay work but feeling calmer as time approaches as i remind. myself I've got frosties! Test again in the morning blueberries, I'll keep my everything crossee for you!
xx


----------



## beany34

cautious bfp from me!!
blueberries, it's quite feint but I've barely drank anything in 4 hours so don't lose hope, hope you match me in th  morning xxxxx


----------



## charlie00134

Done the shopping and now I'm able to relax in front of the TV. Another day down, another day closer to OTD.

Good luck and   to all!


----------



## Bruni82

Hello ladies.
Welcome to the newbies , congrats to the BFP a huge   To the BFN. 

As for me, i did the beta test this morning, got the call from the clinic to confirm my BFP (i knew it already 2 days ago after a test at home) and now back to the medications. They said my progesterone was a Bit hight 616 compare to normal level of 523. 
I don't know what happens next.... Do i have to continue meds till my scan. And they told me the scan will be in a couple of weeks, but didn't specify any date.... I was a bit concern....   Does anyone know anything about the next steps?


----------



## Blueberries

Well done, Beany    massive congratulations on your news.

 for a better result tomorrow.  Determined not to give up until my OTD is over!


----------



## Bruni82

Sharry can you update me please


----------



## Babytinks

Ballymountain, Beany and Bruni congratulations lovely news!
Good luck to all of you who are testing tomorrow xx


----------



## KaitsWishOnAMoonbeam

Congrats to todays bfps ladies  

Had a prang in the car today so hopefully the stress hasn't affected implantation   Roll on the 30th!


----------



## hopefuls:)

Kaitlyn i fell over day after transfer. Docs said something like a grain of rice in a jam sarny...emby all tucked up so sure be fine jusst hope you all and the cars are x


----------



## Blueberries

Tested with a digital first thing this morning and BFN   

Be honest ladies, I will be 10dp5dt later today, am I now clutching at straws?  Does anyone know of anyone who has had a positive after a negative at such a late stage?


----------



## charlie00134

Blueberries I've read of people going neg to pos on OTD, you're not out yet 

AFM BfaintP this morning, I'm over the moon. In the excitement I think I forgot my Cyclogest, is that going to cause a problem as I'm a bit worried now.


----------



## Blueberries

Charlie, firstly big congrats honey xx Secondly, just take it now.  You don't have to be on time with cyclogest as long as you take it roughly morning and night xx


----------



## MrsRawson

Another BFP to add to the rest this morning. I got mine at last. Still in a bit of a haze I think!
Big hugs to you Blueberries and others who have not had good news. Congratulations to all those that have BFPs. And good luck to those ladies still in waiting xxxx


----------



## Blueberries

Well done, Mrs Rawson


----------



## charlie00134

Congratulations.

I can't take my next dose until I get home from work at 6pm :/


----------



## lisasimon1

charlie - it shouldnt be a problem but just take one as soon as you get in.

our bodies produce the progesterone when pregnant and some clinics take you straight off it once you are pregnant so it differs from clinic to clinic  

congratulations on your BFP xx


----------



## charlie00134

Thanks for the reassurance, I'll do it when I'm home.


----------



## frenchie999

So long as you have it I don't think it will matter. I always have a spare in my bag incase I forget! X


----------



## charlie00134

I will be putting a spare in my bag from now on!


----------



## trickynicci25

Congratulations to all the BFPs!! and huge big hugs for all the BFNs  . 

I'm testing on Saturday morning but last few days are dragging in, some symptoms like AF type pains, a wee bit nausea last night and I had the quivers the night before which is meant to be a good sign but it is so hard to tell what is medication and what is not, going slightly demented now.  Good luck for all those still to test    . 

Tone - Howz things are you still very anxious, if I get a BFP i think I will be same? Xx


----------



## Tone

Earlp and Mrs doubtfire,  not long now - best of luck! If I can do it anyone can so keep thinking positive thoughts. Earp,i had no symptoms whatsoever until a few days before the otd and even then they were subtle and easily confused with med side effects, so try not to worry.

Miss mayhem, can’t believe your colleague, how cruel some people can be. I hope you are feeling better today 

Giorginaa congrats  

Kaz2009, i had no symptoms at al]l that early on a]nd got a bfp, so no symptoms means nothing bad!  Good luck!

Hopefuls, way too early! the earliest implnatation can occur is 6 days after ovulation - EC day - then it take sanother 3 days for enough hcg to be present to show up on the test. Good luck!

Shadow, I’m so sorry, hugs to you, look after yourself 

Bally monutain, Beany and Bruni congrats!}}!}}! Bruni, i have just got my first scan date and have been told to continue with ]most of my meds. Apart from that everything has gone a bit ]quiet here too. Just the scan date to wait for now eeeeek.

Congrats charile and Mrs Rawson! 

Frenchie how are you getting] on in the wait for the scan? I am going form reall]y excited to scared stiff at least 6 times a day!

Trickynicci my symproms included af type slight pains and slight nausea a few days before bfp. ]Good luck for Saturday! And yes I am still anxious, wont stop until week 12....!

Good luck to anyone i’ve missed!


----------



## Trixy1

Hi everyone   to the BFNs and congratulations to the BFPs!!!!

Sorry for lack of personals I'm on my phone at work and I've got quite a few pages to catch up on. 

I had my blood test this am and it's a   DH was convinced it was going to be and I was cautiously optimistic as I've had same symptoms as my last BFP since Sat (I get bad cramp/spasm in my abs when I sneeze or turn to fast when laying down, I'm now going to be constantly watching this as it went away about 2 weeks before I miscarried last time, which corresponded to the size of the baby when I had the scan that confirmed mc). 

Sending lots of positive thoughts to everyone yet to test. 

Sharry please can you update me/ add me to HOF xx


----------



## Tone

Congrats trixy


----------



## Trixy1

Thanks Tone and congratulations to you too!!! X


----------



## rikki-tik

Wow, a slew of good news on this thread. Congrats to all the bfps! Sticky baby dust to you all. 

For the bfns: truly sorry to hear your news, big hugs. This is a cruel journey, and tragically unfair. Hope you get the support and answers you need.

Good luck to those still waiting.


----------



## earlp78

Pretty sure it's all over for us.  Had bright red bleeding since lunch time, as well as usual AF cramps....  Husband is away in Germany till late tomorrow night, so just called him to update him, as don't want him to be in the dark. 

Not over till test day on Sunday, but I'm pretty sure..... Devastated doesn't even come close


----------



## Fi1981

Congratulations to those of you with BFPs! It must be an amazing feeling and you all truly deserve to enjoy every second.  I did my re-test today and it was a big fat BFN. I knew it would be anyway.  Back to the drawing board for me but already re-searching new clinics as was not 100% happy with our current one.  Keep positive ladies.xxx


----------



## charlie00134

Congratulations trixy

Hope you're not out yet Earlp

Sorry to hear that fi-fi I hope you find the perfect clinic for your next go.


----------



## beany34

Massively huge   for all the bfns reading through make  me feel your pain.

We got our official BFP today, hcg of 351, nurse was dead chuffed for us too... all a bit surreal but absolutely thrilled obviously  

Congrats to my fellow BFP ers!

xxx


----------



## charlie00134

Congratulations beany


----------



## beany34

Thanks Charlie and right back at ya!! Can't believe you tested so early let alone got a positive!!! Did you have 2 put back by any chance?!
mrsrawson -we're ivf twins! 16eggs (although mine were donated), 1 top transferred, 3 on ice and BFP today!

xxx


----------



## sweetpea13

Hello ladies. Just wanted to say congratulations to the new moms-to-be. Wishing you all sticky vibes.    

Sending out giant hugs to those with the BFNs. I hope it's not quite over for this cycle. Sometimes the BFN depends on which tests you use. I learned that over the last couple of days. Wishing you luck in the next couple of days or your next cycle     .

I have been testing for three days now. Got faint lines on cheap pee sticks, and on the FRER, and a BFN 6dp5dt. The lines got darker yesterday and today, but I have been too scared to try the digital again. Today, however, I finally got a BFP 1-2 weeks on the Clearblue Digital. I also went for my beta test. Will know what the numbers are by tomorrow. I pray the baby(ies) sticks. I had a missed m/c from my first IVF cycle in April, and only got over it in August. So for now, I am cautiously optimistic, but more confident now than I was last cycle.

Wishing you all tons of baby dust and sticky vibes. All the best


----------



## charlie00134

Beany - I only had one embie transferred. I've been tasting since 4dp5dt :/. I did test positive early on my Clomid cycle too, 9dpo that time. I just hope I get a better outcome this time.


----------



## charlie00134

Congratulations sweetpea!!


----------



## sweetpea13

Thanks Charlie00134!  . Wishing you all the best  .


----------



## Ballymountain

I was reading last night  about beta /Hcg tests etc as I don't have a clue. I read that pregnyl is a Hcg shot and can give false positive! I've had 3 of these shots since my et. I'm now worried that my hpt was false positive. I have my doctors appointment this evening but will not get the results until next week.  I have no symptoms at all which is also worrying me.  Has anyone had the same experience? Those of you who had a BFP- do you have symptoms?

Congrats Sweetpea!  Good luck to all those testing today!


----------



## charlie00134

Ballymountain if you've tested on OTD it should be correct, you clinic should have taken into account your hcg shots when setting it because they don't want false positives either.
I personally have quite a few symptoms, mainly fatigue, but a lot of people don't get any symptoms and go on the have happy and healthy pregnancies. Try not to worry yet, it's not good for your little bean.


----------



## Tone

Earl, hope the bleeding has stopped....   

Fifitrixebelle am so sorry, I wish you all the luck next time round, keep in touch  

Congrats beany and sweetpea!   

Ballymonutain, charlie is right, good luck!   

Good luck to those testing today and hello and lots of luck to everyone else


----------



## Georginaa

Hi Ladies, 

Shadow/fifitrixebelle -     for you   
Earlp - Dont give up yet     

Tone - I'm sure the worrying doesn't stop here   

Beany/Sweatpea/mrsrawson/Bally mountain/Charlie/Trixy - Well done/Congratulations to you all   

Hello to anyone I haven't mentioned   
OTD today so tested again and rang hospital. Booked in for scan on 14 November   
Please can you update me on HOF please Sharry x


----------



## Tone

congrats georginaa!!!!!


----------



## charlie00134

Congratulations!


----------



## Babytinks

My beta test levels had dropped today so its negative as expected


----------



## charlie00134

So sorry to hear that babytinks


----------



## Bruni82

Hello ladies,
I just wanted to ask smth. Since i got my positive result from argc on my pregnancy, i am now concerned about the scan. Do they book it and call me with Date or i have to book it? I really dont know what to do.... Looks a bit a odd they haven't done it yet.... I am  17dp5dt....


----------



## hopefuls:)

On my rubbish phone so having to not read many updates but from what isee  lots of news! Many congrats to bruni ballymountain georginaa mrs rawson sweetpea charlie and trixi and tone! Phew! And any ive missed!

So sorry to hear bfn babytinks i hope you are ok xx earl big hugs x

Afm...i am d9p2dt and couldnt hold it back. Had a poas and got the fainteat of lines....looked at it fifty times thinking my eyes tricking me. I wont say bfp until otd but im very excited


----------



## charlie00134

Congratulations hopefuls


I'm not feeling well today. I've had diarrhea today and now I have an achey abdomen and slight shortness of breath. I'm hoping it's just anxiety but I'll be keeping a close eye out for OHSS. I've had such bad nausea today I haven't been able to drink as much.


----------



## Lentil

Bad news, mmc at 7 week scan. Good luck everyone xx


----------



## earlp78

Quick update from me ~ my bleeding is def AF. Will still test on Sunday as Clinic requires me too, but it will be like rubbing salt in the wound.  Beyond devastated . Husband is on his way home from Germany, and I can't wait for a hug x


----------



## leah1234

Morning
It's a BFN for me this morning tmi I started bleeding so have tested a day early as we were 16 days past 3 day transfer 
Good luck to everyone x


----------



## lisasimon1

im sorry for all the bfn   

I dont know if you know but the lister clinic give away free cycles and you can apply now if tou google it you will come up with it and it is on here too 

I just wanted to let anyone who didn't know info as thar was what I was going to do 

there is guide lines. 

xx


----------



## Gemd85

My beta had gone down to 101 yesterday so another early miscarriage for us. Going to take some time to get over this and talk to my nhs consultant in the new year to see if all options have been explored and push for ovarian drilling.


----------



## lisasimon1

Gem I am soo sorry to read your news xx


----------



## Bumpety

Gem85,

Sorry sorry my lovely.  I hope you are coping as well as can be expected.  Take care of yourself and big   x


----------



## MadameCissy

Gem85, I am so sorry honey   This journey is so cruel and unfair. xxx

Congrats to all who got a BFP and hugs to those who got those horrid BFN's.

4 more days till OTD and I am moody as hell. I swear, there are no words to describe just how incredibly moody I am. DW hates me.

Hope everybody else is holding up okay.


----------



## Ballymountain

Gem, really sorry to hear your news- , also for the others who also had bad new. 

Congratulations for those that had BFP- and good luck to those testing this weekend. I have my fingers crossed for you.

AFM- I did a blood test yesterday and my doctor confirmed this morning that I am pregnant  
I really couldn't believe it. I have a Hcg level of 1835. She said that was a good number- I have no clue so need to do some googling to find out more. Next step is scan and call the clinic to see what medication I have to keep taking. I'm guessing I will grow to love the Clexane injections

Good luck to all the ladies in waiting


----------



## earlp78

Huge congratulations Bally. Your numbers look fab!


----------



## beany34

So sorry gem   earl and leah so sorry for your results xx

Bally that sounds great, congratulations! My count was 351 at 10dp5dt if that assists your googling!


----------



## katie kitten

Hi everyone, 

I'm sorry to hear about the BFNs.  to you all and ccongratulations to those of you with BFPs 

Today was my OTD and I got a BFP!! Very shocked! Have my beta hcg test on Monday so fc for that! 

Hope everyone is ok xx


----------



## beany34

congratulations katie!!!


----------



## frenchie999

Congratulations!!!!


----------



## Deb-h

OTD has finally arrived - it's a BFP  . Now just to keep fingers crossed that he/she/them decide to stick around


----------



## chellelauz

Tested this morning at 11dp5dt, Test date is tuesday 29th Oct!  I know its naughty to test 2 days early but i am working all day that day with children too so didn't think I would cope if it was to be a negative!

Anyway it was a negative    both totally gutted! We were soo hopeful especially because there has been no signs of AF

Couldn't sleep very well all night and was up at 230am for a wee and then up at 5ish and then finally took test at 7am, we are going to test again on tuesday just incase but not hopeful at all now! Dreading facing the very few people that we have told


----------



## earlp78

Congratulations Deb x


----------



## mrsblue

Hi ladies,

I'm hunting for a little advice. I had EC on Monday 14th and 2dt on Weds 16th. Which I think makes me 11dp2dt. I had a bit of spotting yesterday which I thought must be far too late for implantation. The spotting has stopped so I did an HPT to try and put my mind at rest this morning but got a BFN. 

On my only successful cycle I got a really strong positive 14dpo on OTD, which would be tomorrow on this cycle. And on my failed cycle I got my period the day before OTD, which would be today. 

I kind of know that a BFN the day before OTD is pretty much game over for me. Surely 10dp2dt is too late for implantation bleeding? 

I don't want any false hope but does anyone really think my embryos could have taken that long to implant? And if so how long would I have to wait before I got a positive on an HPT? I just cant imagine one line turning into two lines tomorrow on OTD?

Forgotten how hard this all is...

xxx


----------



## trickynicci25

Please update me Sharry I got BFN yesterday.  Good luck to all the peeps with good news and hugs to all other BFPs   

Feeling gutted


----------



## charlie00134

Sorry to hear of all the BFNs    and congratulations to all the BFPs 

mrsblue - I've had spotting since 13dpo and I'm a BFP but I did get the BFP on 13dpo so I'm not sure if that helps or not...


----------



## goingforthemiracle

Hello everyone,

I am new here. I had my 3 5dbt on Oct 16th @ Serum. Tomorrow i have my Bhcg test. The thing which is giving me some hope is my biiigggg breast. It could be the medication i know, however i' kind of holding on to that otherwise i might not even go for the test, that's how scared I am. I had 3 perfect blastocysts, but i know it still may mean nothing at the end. Anyone had a test lately and got bnp?


----------



## Tone

So sorry to all those with sad news, Babytinks, lentil, Earlp. leah, gemd, chellelauz, trickynicci. Big hugs to you all and I hope you all get what you want in the end. So many it really was overwhelming and brought it right back home that there are no definites in this game. Anything can happen. Anyway not sure whether it's paranoia or what but my symptoms have just seemed to have stopped since yesterday and I am really worried. May go and ask the clinic to do another hcg test as I just don't want to spend the next 2 weeks paranoid and worried about this. i'd just rather know quite frankly so I can have a huge glass of wine and move on! I'm also having some af  type pains today which I haven't had for a few days.

Anyway not all bad news - congrats to all the bfps! Hopefuls, ballymonutain, Katie kitten, deb. Hope you won't stress out as much as me on this 3 week wait before the first scan! Are you guys having regular hcg blood tests? I am a bit confused as to why my clinic hasn't offered me them and seems to think the one on my otd was enough until the first scan at 7 weeks. My hcg levels were high at 409 12dp2dt so maybe it was that that reassured them. Who knows!

Mrsblue I heard that implantation takes place anywhere between 6 and 12 days post ovulation and that it takes 2 or 3 days for hcg to show up on a pregnancy test so there is still hope. Good luck   

Good luck to everyone who is still waiting for their otd!


----------



## Deb-h

Hi Tone - my clinic hasn't even mentioned any blood tests - as far as I'm aware they just have me in for a scan at around the 5-7 week point.  Don't think they do any blood tests Bit new to this so no idea if that's normal practice or not.


----------



## Tone

Hi Debh, the clinics seem to differ so much in their practice I wonder why?? Did you just do a hpt then? Most people seem to be having blood tests every few days to see if hcg levels are doubling every 2 or 3 days as they should be. Or maybe they only test frequently if there is cause for concern, who knows! Cannot think why they wouldn't do a test at all though - as in your case. I think you should ask as it's a simple and quick blood test and will help to reassure you.

BTW hope you dont mind me mentioning re your lonesome ovary   I too had a very shy ovary, (hiding behind my bowel apparently) that the nhs staff couldn't find at all on scans. Only when I went private was it found and even then they had to call in the consultant to really dig around ouch! So it may not be that youonly have one ovary. It may just be in hiding lol. 

Good luck with  everything!


----------



## Deb-h

Thanks Tone ... I will ask them about the blood test.  Interestingly it's an nhs clinic I'm with - the whole way through they kept on saying that they would probably be able to see the other ovary the next time but they never did - they had a look when I was under sedation for the egg collection too but still couldn't see it.  The consultant was a bit vague about it - in the end they said it didn't really matter because it obviously hadn't responded to the drugs and couldn't be used anyway.  

Best wishes.


----------



## Kaz2009

Hi everyone, 

Sorry to hear some of you have sad news BFN, sending hugs.

Congratulations to those of you with BFP, it brings us hope for the future

My OTD is Wednesday, I'm hoping for a little advice, our emby was transferred last Monday, everything was going fine until yesterday, I had lower back pain but didn't think anything of it as I had an old back injury.  However, yesterday afternoon I had stomach pain, like monthly cramps, followed by spotting.  I'm imagining the worst, I would have thought that implementation bleeding would have been much sooner.  Can anyone offer any advice?  I plan to ring the clinic tomorrow just for a chat see what they say.

Kaz xxx


----------



## iwannabigbelly

Evening lovely ladies

Congrats to those with BFP, and hugs to those with BFN.   

May I ask a question, just wondered if any of you ladies with BFP did u have the endo scratch this time? As I am on my 4th fresh IVF and just had an endo scratch week before last for first time (we are unexplained) just looking for some positive stories, as I have heard good thing about this 

Thanks, and sorry for butting in! 

I wanna xx


----------



## lisasimon1

Hi Iwannabigbelly.

yes I had the scratch with both my bfp and with this one i had embryo glue and both have stuck I wish you luck for a bfp      xx


----------



## iwannabigbelly

Ah thank you Lisa,& congrats ! Xxx I think the idea is that if the scratch really foes improve chances they will toll it out for NHS goes (so my consultant said ) 
what is this embryo glue? (I know it sounds self explanitary) and how do I get it, from B&Q lol   


Thanks for replying xxxx have a healthy pregnancy xxx


----------



## lisasimon1

lol IWBB that was soo funny    i avnt laughed proper for a while.. yes self explanatory says it in the name lol 

it is a substance that is produced by your body naturally and its like glue they put your embie/blast in it for around an hour and off they go inside to do their bit lol 

I hope you get your bfp xx


----------



## charlie00134

I didnt have the scratch but I did get the embryoglue. My clinics website describes it, if your interested, it Manchester Fertility Services


----------



## iwannabigbelly

Thank you Charlie & Lisa ! 

Charlie - will now have a look xxx and congrats with your BFP , blimey u tested early naughty lol   

Glad I made u laugh Lisa    Spread the joy lol xxx

Thanks again xxx


----------



## charlie00134

Iwanna - I'm bad and couldn't wait, I'm a terrible example lol


----------



## goingforthemiracle

Hi Ladies,

I have my Bhcg test today, but i also start having that feeling as if af is coming. Did any of you experienced that and still got BNP? Going crazy here till afternoon :-((((


----------



## Tone

wftm yes i had af type cramps a few days beore bfp. good luck!


----------



## goingforthemiracle

Thanks Tone. Hope to get a big fat P. Fingers and everything else crossed and brain spining around


----------



## Deb-h

Hi wftm - yep I had those feelings/symptoms pretty much all the way through my 2ww but still got a BFP.  Good luck!


----------



## goingforthemiracle

Thnx Deb- h. 

The 2ww is coming to an end. It is hard, but these last 2 hours seem even worst. I really hope for the best.


----------



## Mrs Doubtfire

Good Evening Ladies
Sorry ive been a bit AWOL lately, but I have been popping on to read updates from everyone !! Its so lovely to see so many BFP's, congratulations, fantastic news    and so so sad to see any BFN's sending you   .
I will be back for personals once I am up to date !
AFM, well we reached the end of our 2ww today and i'm thrilled to announce that we have a BFP   , this 2ww has been the hardest out of all 4 and I must admit that I was naughty and tested early, exactly 1wk early which was a BFN, but DH nagged me to test again on the Thursday which resulted in a BFP !! - I tested again this morning and still BFP !! - I called the hosp and we have our scan booked for 19th Nov - so now another nerve wracking 3ww   
Mrs D xx


----------



## earlp78

Congratulations Mrs D ~ wonderful news x


----------



## goingforthemiracle

Hiii everyone,

Wanted to share the good news with you. I had the result and it's BFP  

41.8 is the beta today (11 dpt). Do you girls think is good enough? I will have another beta after two days anyway (fingers crossed). However, today is a beautiful day


----------



## charlie00134

Congratulations Mrs D excellent news x x

Congratulations WFTM too!!


----------



## Ballymountain

Congratulations to Mrs Doubtfire and WFTM on your BFP, and to those who recently had good results.
So sorry for those of you who got BFN  

Good luck to all with OTD for tomorrow


----------



## MadameCissy

Hey everyone,

Congrats to everyone who got their BFP! Hugs to those who got a BFN.

OTD tomorrow.... Not feeling very hopeful but I'll be glad to finally know.


----------



## katie kitten

Congratulations Mrs D & WFTM

Good Luck for tomorrow MadameCissy

I had my Beta HCG test today and they confirmed the pregnancy. My levels were 2572. No idea what that means but the clinic said it was nice and high. 

Sharry - can you update me as BFP please.


----------



## BabyMeerkat36

Huge Massive hugs     to the BFN's I am sorry for your loss and pain xx

Katie with your levels you should be about 5 weeks      WTG you xx

WftM your beta show you to be approx 3 weeks  xx

afm, 2nd injection done with 8 to go xx

TTFN xx


----------



## frenchie999

Wow lots to catch up on, can't believe the month is nearly over! Congratulations on all the bfp and sorry to those who didn't get the result. I've been following a lot of you on here and just want to wish you all te best for the future, you have all been fab x


----------



## MadameCissy

Good morning ladies,

Looks like it's a BFN for us. My FRER was stark white this morning and AF is due today. Should be here in the next few hours. Usually a morning affair. We're ok with it as we've been expecting it since the beginning. Too much has happened and too much stress in our 2ww for this to have been successfull. 

Hope the day brings better news for everyone else testing today.


----------



## hopefuls:)

Hi all madamecissy im really sorry for your bfn. I hope you and hubs are ok and try again when you feel ready.

Sorry also to all other bfns, my phone wont let me load more than a page!

Congratulations to bfps too well done and happy thoughts xx

Its a bfp from me sharry could you update me please. Im trying to stay grounded after last tx.  Very happy tho and feel blessed that after only one folly we got it. Been bad as a dog for last few days. Though ms doesnt start this early!


----------



## goingforthemiracle

Good morning ladies,

Thank you all for the support. This afternoon i have to get my second beta results. Feel so stressed again. Hope the little one sticks around for another 8 months


----------



## charlie00134

Madamecissy. Sorry to hear you've had a BFN

Congratulations hopefuls!

Wftm good luck with your second beta.

I've now confirmed my BFP with the clinic so could you update please Sharry.


----------



## goingforthemiracle

After my first BFP, my dr told me to take a shoot of Pregnyl 1500 ui. That was around 35 hrs ago. Does anyone know how this can affect my second beta today?


----------



## goingforthemiracle

Charlie congrats for your BFP 

Lots of baby dust your way.


----------



## KaitsWishOnAMoonbeam

OTD today and bfn as expected.. what i wasn't expecting was little miss witchy to turn up 18 hours after my last cyclogest. 

Congrats to the bfp ladies and hugs to the bfn.

Round 2 in the new year with any luck.. now to research in the meantime.


----------



## goingforthemiracle

Got the beta again and as i had the feeling already, it went down :-(((( There is no worst feelings then this. I dont know how will i go through this....


----------



## Tone

So sorry wftm, what a cruel game this is. I insisted on a second beta today and have the results tomorrow. I too have a strong feeling it will be down too as have had no more symptoms since Saturday. I will not let this beat me though. Give yourself some time to recover then get back on it cos it WILL happen eventually. Good luck  

Hugs to everyone else with bfns    

Congrats to everyone with good news!


----------



## goingforthemiracle

Sorry to hear about the fainting of the symptoms Tone. That is how i knew it was going to be bad. However, i will keep my fingers crossed and pray for you. It is the cruelest thing in the world. Happy for a day, and then everything crashed badly. I cant sleep anymore, cant eat anything, cant talk to anyone and those tears just cant come to an end... I really wish no one, not even the worst enemy to go through these feelings....


----------



## Tone

hi ladies got my hcg results back and amazingly levels are 2850. They said that was good but I got straight on the internet and they haven't doubled every 2 days as they are supposed to. They started off high at 412 14days post ovulation and 23 days post ovulation are 2850. Am confused and worried AGAIN! When will I ever be able to relax?! Anyone else had similar levels? Also why on earth do I have no symptoms whatsoever?  could honestly get up and go out for a run right now I feel that normal.....this is pure torture......

Good luck everybody   

wftm, let yourself have some time off to recover - cry, shout, do whatever you need to do that helps a bit. My heart goes out to you and  I really hope and pray you get what you want next time round       This ivf thing must be one of the hardest and most stressful things a person can go through and we all have to remember how strong we are for going through it, and not just focus on how weak and out ]of control we feel when things dont go to plan. We are allowed time out to cry but then get yourself up and get back on it again cos it will happen  eventually


----------



## Fi1981

WFTM-  I'm really feeling for you.  It's so hard as this whole process takes over our lives, it's in our faces constantly when we want to forget for a while & quite frankly it's all just so bloody unfair!  You are not alone and never give up hope!x


----------



## Ballymountain

WFTM, I'm so sorry for your pain. So cruel. I hope you will be okay- just give yourself some time - scream, shout and cry - it's all part of coping with your loss 

Tone- glad to hear your Hcg levels have increased. It's always good. I wouldn't worry too much about the exact numbers. I've read  that numbers vary greatly and some women have low numbers but go on to have healthy babies.

Afm - I'm  in the same position as you. My OTD was 23rd October but I have no symptoms at all. Each morning I get up and feel my boobs and do some jumping around and I still nothing. I have not been brave enough to have another beta test. My scan is on the 11th so I am staying in ignorant bliss until then. PUPO
What symptoms should we be feeling around this time? Stressful!

Good luck to those who got a BFP and hugs to those who got bad news


----------

